# 6 months + since mc and no luck getting pregnant... Come join me in the wait!!



## amanda111308

Hi ladies, 

I miscarried September 12th 2013 and so far not even a sniff of a bfp :( I need some positive ladies to wait with me and help keep me moving forward. This is my second cycle with soy isoflavones and I know it is helping. It cut my cycle from a regular 33 day cycle to a 29 day cycle but last month was hard to get prime time bding in. 

Please come keep me company!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hey Amanda I am in other thread with you but in exactly the same boat as miscarried at end of sept 2013 and still no bfp :-(

Fingers crossed we will get one soon although unlikely for me this coming month as hubby away in usa for business for 12 days from the 8th :-(


----------



## amanda111308

Hi Smiler, I don't think I'll be hanging out as much in the other thread anymore. Although I am elated for the ladies who have gone onto have successful pregnancies so far it just makes me feel worse about my own situation. I know this might make me sound like an awful person but I am sick and tired of being happy for EVERYONE else. I want my own rainbow now and everywhere I look everyone and their dog is pregnant. I wanted my children close in age and the gap is nearing 3 years and I am just so upset. Every month that passes I get more and more hopeless. 

I have opks coming and I am on my second cycle using FF and soy isoflavones. I just hope I can make it happen this month. I can't keep taking this disappointment every month :(


----------



## CastawayBride

I want to wish both you ladies best of luck!

Do you know when you are ovulating? Maybe with the shorter cycle you are ovulating very early? I have a 26 day cycle and before miscarriage I was ovulating 9/10/11! After miscarriage I bumped up to a 29 day cycle, ovulation CD16. I use the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and was able to pick up on it....

Good luck!!


----------



## Smiler79

HI Amanda

You don't sound like a horrible person at all. I have not been on that thread as much recently either for exactly the same reason.

I feel exactly like you in lots of ways. I would have liked my children close in age too but even f I fell pregnant now my two would be 4 years apart. Not entirely down to miscarriage though. I always wanted two children but hubby never realy wanted any so when we had Imogen I accepted that sje would be my only child and I felt blessed by her as she is a rainbow baby. However deep down I have always hoped for number 2. Then in September I fell pregnant on the pill but miscarried again. The only silver lining was that in the 3 weeks we knew I was pregnant hubby changed hie mind about number 2 and is totally on board with ttc.

I am starting to get stressed now as took me 5 months to fall pregnant woth Imogen after first miscarriage so I sort of had that as my timescale in my head but it has not happened this time and I am 34 now so time is not on my side either.

Worst of all is simon(hubby is away in my predicted ovulation window this month so that wil be another month woth no bfp. My friend has leant me a clearblue monitor but I cannot afford the strips til I get paid and will have missed the window to start testing.

Guess I can order them ready for next month as would probably be a waste this month anyway.

Hope we bth get out bfps soon as the waiting and wondering is awful. IAm always here if you need a chat and as difficult as I am finding it at the moment I am proof that you can get your rainbow baby if you are patient.

xxxxxxx


----------



## amanda111308

Thank you Smiler! I am so glad to have someone who understands almost exactly how I am feeling. I have felt very alone with all of this until now. Positivity will get us through! 

My husband wants baby number 2 but always had an excuse for not baby dancing when I tell him the time is right. We had a serious discussion and he has agreed to pull out the stops this month and really try with both of our might. If we aren't successful this month I will be going to the doctor to discuss options and possibly start clomid or something. We started bd today on cd8 as to cover any possibility if O happens at an earlier time like the soy is supposed to help with. Oh well here's to a fast month with good results!


----------



## Smiler79

Do you think it would be worth me taking soy? What does it do? I am hoping ot get apt with my dr too as I have been trying for 6 months now and I am 34.

As far as bd is concerned think it has been me that has been the problem this time. Although I am desperate for this baby I don't seem to have the sex drive I used to so feel like I am forcing myself sonetimes.

I had a few sessions of therapy after the miscarriage and my therapist thinks it might be that although I really want a baby I am probably also afraid of another miscarriage and therefore it could be hindering my sex drive.

I think she is probably right as when I had the first miscarriage, although I was devastated, I put it down to one of those things as you hear of lots of people who have one miscarriage. But this second one has hit me a lot harder. I think ,ainly because it was a lot harder to grieve with a toddler around but also it just hadn't crossed my mind that I would miscarry again and now I am even more petrified of it happening again. AS much as I am desperate for another baby I am not sure how many miscarriages I can cope with.

Hoepfully it wont come to that as we are stopping at number two and hopefully when I eventually fall pregnant this time it will lead to a healthy baby but it doesn't stop me worrying
xxx


----------



## amanda111308

Soy Isoflavones are essentially natures clomid. It is taken just like clomid as well. You take up to but not exceeding 200mg for 5 days between cd1 and cd9. For example I took soy cd3-cd7 last month and it shortened my cycle from a regular 33 day cycle to a 29 day cycle :) it helps to bring forward your ovulation date, as well as help those who are not ovulating on their own to start ovulating naturally and regularly. 

This month I took soy from cd2-cd6. There are different benefits as to which cycle days you take the soy iso. The earlier in your cycle that you take soy the more follicles are released for fertilization. The later you take soy (up to the last day being cd9) the ovaries will produce only one follicle but a large and healthy one at that. 

Sometimes I feel like I am grasping at straws but then I read soy reviews online and there were so many bfps in the first 3 cycles of using it I thought wth and jumped on the bandwagon. Haha


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks Amanda. MAy do a bit of googling ready for next month xxx


----------



## amanda111308

Absolutely no problem hun, anything to help out a friend. Hoping we both get our sticky bfps soon. I have never prayed for anything with such persistence before. Hoping my prayers are at least heard...


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi can I join you? I've been trying since feb last year and got pregnant in June, that ended at 13 weeks in August, tried straight away and have been pregnant twice but they ended in losses at 5 weeks and 4 weeks. The doctor did a load of blood tests and there's no reason for it. We took a bit of a break from ttc over Christmas (we were ntnping so it technically still could have happened) and I felt so much better for it, but now we're back to ttc properly and can't wait for our next baby. We were also going for a 2 year age gap, but even if I was to get pregnant now it'd be over 3. 

Anyway I should hopefully be ovulating this weekend so fingers crossed we'll be making a baby this week!


----------



## LPF

All you's posts echo how I'm feeling ladies!

I had a 12 week MMC in August and a 6 week MC in December. The first hit me hard as it was unexpected and I was really poorly and rushed to hospital etc. the second one hit me like a ten ton truck. I never thought it would happen to me again and I was devastated. 

Next month we will have been trying for no2 for a year but I guess as I've had 2 MC they won't do anything. I'm avoiding doctors anyway, I'm sick of being treated as 'the sad one who keeps thinking there's something wrong with her when she's really just depressed because of her miscarriages' - I'm not btw, but everything wrong with me seems to be because of it in their eyes grrrr. 

I've taken bucket loads of supplements which I think has backfired because my EWCM seems to have dried up and we tried SMEP but completely failed. I'm now 3dpo and not hopeful!

If we conceived now, there would be 4 yrs between children which was not what I wanted at all. I want each cycle to hurry up but I want time to slow down to stop the age gap getting bigger. 

I'm with you on the happiness factor. I can't even be bothered to be happy for people anymore. Every Facebook announcement gets ignored and friends get unfollowed. I've not congratulated any of my friends who've announced recently, I'm just pretending I don't know. I'm so consumed by my own situation, I can't handle theirs. 

Fingers crossed for us all lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## amanda111308

Hi there! Glad I see some more ladies joining the thread! We gotta stick together and believe! It will happen for each and every one of us. Take it one day at a time and celebrate the little things like ovulation happening and temping success hell even if you are getting ewcm who cares! Let's keep the positivity going and if you need to rant I will be happy to be your sounding board. You won't be judged we are all after the same thing here and nothing is TMI!! :) go team TTCAL!!


----------



## amanda111308

Got my opks in they mail today... Let the possessing begin!! Haha


----------



## krulci

This thread is exactly what I cry about every day! Every AF drives the age gap panic a little further. :cry: 

I had a MC at 10 weeks in Nov 2013, so not quite 6 months from that date, but surely from August when we started trying. 

DH will be so relieved I found this group! I badger him nonstop with all of my fertility concerns and details. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## krulci

Amanda, where do you get the soy? Would it be in health food stores? Thanks!


----------



## LPF

krulci said:


> This thread is exactly what I cry about every day! Every AF drives the age gap panic a little further. :cry:
> 
> I had a MC at 10 weeks in Nov 2013, so not quite 6 months from that date, but surely from August when we started trying.
> 
> DH will be so relieved I found this group! I badger him nonstop with all of my fertility concerns and details. :hugs: to you all!

Love it - I have mega age gap panic too!!


----------



## amanda111308

krulci said:


> Amanda, where do you get the soy? Would it be in health food stores? Thanks!

Hi there, I got mine at GNC :) but you can get it online and definitely in health food stores or any holistic health stores :)


----------



## amanda111308

krulci said:


> This thread is exactly what I cry about every day! Every AF drives the age gap panic a little further. :cry:
> 
> I had a MC at 10 weeks in Nov 2013, so not quite 6 months from that date, but surely from August when we started trying.
> 
> DH will be so relieved I found this group! I badger him nonstop with all of my fertility concerns and details. :hugs: to you all!

Aww hun! We welcome you with open arms! MCs are gut wrenching and just so unfair. For months I felt like God dangled my greatest desire of motherhood for a second time in front of me and then snatched it away. Then laughing at me when I fell to pieces... But now I have accepted the fact that there is a lesson behind everything that happens. We aren't always meant to understand why it happens all we know is that it does happen and it's painful emotionally and physically. For me the greatest recovery from anything has been from having a mc. 

We have got to stick together :) honestly speaking, we are the only sources for each other that actually understand the pain and suffering that we are each going through. I will cheer you all on every day, every ovulation, every tww and for each and especially every bfp because in my opinion no one deserves a bfp like a woman who has lost or has been long term ttc. Now let's go get em!! Me and hubs just dtd and I am currently laying in bed with my legs in the air hahaha swim soldiers SWIM!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda when are you due to o? My opk was showing a hint of a line this morning so looks like I'll be oving on schedule this month, should be Friday-Sunday. Currently enjoying the bd marathon!


----------



## amanda111308

I am not sure I have had faint lines (neg opks yesterday and today so far) so we are bd every second day up until I get a positive opk at which time we will bd every day for 4 days straight and back to every second day until AF shows or I get a bfp!


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh god you have more stamina than I do! We're doing every other day now then I should get a positive this weekend and I'll attempt 3 days in a row then skip a day and another bd (smep) but after that we'll probably give it a rest :haha: At least fora few days!


----------



## krulci

amanda111308 said:


> I am currently laying in bed with my legs in the air hahaha swim soldiers SWIM!!

:rofl: "Hold, brothers, hold! Everybody! STRIKE! NOW!"


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies. Sorry to see more ladies who are suffering like us but good to have more people to chat to and gain support from. I am really down at moment as hubby going away for 12 days on sat and my predicted ovulation window is slap bang in middle of when he is away.

I was hoping to get some bd'ing in before he goes just in case as know those little swimmers can survive for a few days. However hubby has ben laid up since Tuesday woth a nasty throat infection.

I hate the fact that this could e a whole month wasted :-(


----------



## amanda111308

krulci said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> I am currently laying in bed with my legs in the air hahaha swim soldiers SWIM!!
> 
> :rofl: "Hold, brothers, hold! Everybody! STRIKE! NOW!"Click to expand...

Haha this made my day!


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> HI ladies. Sorry to see more ladies who are suffering like us but good to have more people to chat to and gain support from. I am really down at moment as hubby going away for 12 days on sat and my predicted ovulation window is slap bang in middle of when he is away.
> 
> I was hoping to get some bd'ing in before he goes just in case as know those little swimmers can survive for a few days. However hubby has ben laid up since Tuesday woth a nasty throat infection.
> 
> I hate the fact that this could e a whole month wasted :-(

I have had a few cycles like this when my husband is away on conference. It's sucks soo bad :( hopefully you o late and can get some bd in once he returns?! Never know right? 

Do you o typically on the same day every cycle it does it vary for you?


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Oh god you have more stamina than I do! We're doing every other day now then I should get a positive this weekend and I'll attempt 3 days in a row then skip a day and another bd (smep) but after that we'll probably give it a rest :haha: At least fora few days!

We took a more relaxed approach the last couple of cycles and I was almost totally convinced I was pregnant last cycle and when it turned out that I wasn't I kept beating myself up for missing my window of opportunity. This month if we are impossibly not pregnant with all of our efforts I will be visiting my doctor to talk about options and maybe get into some clomid or something... Been ttc #2 since last May and I am desperate to be pregnant before my original due date of April 25th which leaves me with this cycle and next... Running out of time!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Oh god you have more stamina than I do! We're doing every other day now then I should get a positive this weekend and I'll attempt 3 days in a row then skip a day and another bd (smep) but after that we'll probably give it a rest :haha: At least fora few days!
> 
> We took a more relaxed approach the last couple of cycles and I was almost totally convinced I was pregnant last cycle and when it turned out that I wasn't I kept beating myself up for missing my window of opportunity. This month if we are impossibly not pregnant with all of our efforts I will be visiting my doctor to talk about options and maybe get into some clomid or something... Been ttc #2 since last May and I am desperate to be pregnant before my original due date of April 25th which leaves me with this cycle and next... Running out of time!!!Click to expand...


It's so depressing isn't it. I've hit my first due date and have been ttc for a year now. We were a bit more relaxed after my last mc (November) so are trying to go at it all guns blazing now. I can get pregnant easily enough but it's not been sticking the last few times, my blood tests all came back clear though so looks like it's just bad luck.


----------



## amanda111308

Yeah I am the same, I seem to fall pregnant easily enough it's just staying pregnant that is the hard part. I am really trying to be on the ball this cycle. I am testing using opk in the morning and night so I don't miss my surge. I am also temping and observing cm. The signs of my fertile period are happening so now it's gonna be full on go time soon... Really hoping my extra efforts without stress and obsessing help us conceive successfully this month. Otherwise I just don't know what else I can do to help it along... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## LPF

I'm in the same boat too - I've got pregnant 3 times in under 3 months each try but since having my son, I can't seem to keep them :-(


----------



## Nini Lopez

Can I join? I had a mc last year in early July. We have been trying ever since. My due date came and went and still nothing. 9 months and still no bfp. I'm praying that 2014 is the year!


----------



## amanda111308

Well it's cd12 and here I lay with my legs in the air again haha.. Excited for today! Taking my little guy to a huge indoor water park in Edmonton!! We are having a nice weekend away from home at My MIL and FIL's house. We are all going to the water park today for several hours so I have put in a soft cup and plan to leave it in for most of the day. Just because I am not sure what the rules are with swimming whilst ttc... So I will cover my bases and still partake in the fun. Every cycle up to now I have completely cut out caffeine of every form and declined having fun feeling like it would hurt my ttc efforts but shag that! I am not going to sacrifice fun in my boy's childhood. So today we will ride waves and play on the water slides until our bodies are tired and sore!! Haha I can't wait until we go haha!! What is everyone else up to today?! Is anyone close to o? Any positive opks to report?


----------



## Anniebobs

Positive opk here!! I'll do another tomorrow just to compare but hopefully today is I day :happydance:


----------



## amanda111308

Aww lucky!! I am still only getting faint lines (neg) arrrg hopefully in the next day or so for me!!


----------



## Anniebobs

What cd are you on? When do you normally o? Mine is right on schedule :happydance:


----------



## amanda111308

Well in the past I O on cd19 but since I started soy, it has been sooner but this is only my second cycle on soy so there's no pattern yet. Either way today is cd12 for me. What cd are you on?


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm on cd13/14, AF was slow to start this month so not really sure which day to use. Well at least you're into the interesting part of the cycle now, won't be long before you join me in the tww!


----------



## rtebbe89

Hi may I join. I have been trying for 4 years and was able to get my bfp in June and miscarried in July. I just really want to talk to people who uunderstand. Today was supposed to be my edd so I have cried most of the day. It took 5+ weeks for my miscarriage to pass naturally, and have tried ever since then. I have been told I have pcos but until it has been a year since a pregnancy the doctors won't do anything. I am still waiting for an appointment to the fertility clinic in calgary, three month wait my butt it has been 5months. Anyways sorry for the vent. Im currently 9dpo and I feel out this month


----------



## LeahLou

Hey Amanda!! 
I'm joining in! 
I've had 6 losses now: 5 weeks, 4 weeks, 6 weeks, 12 weeks, 5 weeks, and 4 weeks. All explained except for this months chemical. But I have a doctors appt on Tuesday to start the conversation about where to go from here. CD 2 and the wait for O begins :haha: we're going to NTNP until June, but we basically TTC. I tell DH I'm in my fertile window and he pins me down! :rofl:


----------



## amanda111308

rtebbe89 said:


> Hi may I join. I have been trying for 4 years and was able to get my bfp in June and miscarried in July. I just really want to talk to people who uunderstand. Today was supposed to be my edd so I have cried most of the day. It took 5+ weeks for my miscarriage to pass naturally, and have tried ever since then. I have been told I have pcos but until it has been a year since a pregnancy the doctors won't do anything. I am still waiting for an appointment to the fertility clinic in calgary, three month wait my butt it has been 5months. Anyways sorry for the vent. Im currently 9dpo and I feel out this month

Hi there rtebbe! You are very welcome here darling! Sounds like you are in Alberta, CA!! Me too!! Haha


----------



## amanda111308

LeahLou said:


> Hey Amanda!!
> I'm joining in!
> I've had 6 losses now: 5 weeks, 4 weeks, 6 weeks, 12 weeks, 5 weeks, and 4 weeks. All explained except for this months chemical. But I have a doctors appt on Tuesday to start the conversation about where to go from here. CD 2 and the wait for O begins :haha: we're going to NTNP until June, but we basically TTC. I tell DH I'm in my fertile window and he pins me down! :rofl:

Hey Leah!! Yes please join us!! I started a new thread because this one seemed to be more my situation and thought it would attract more ladies like us for the type of support we really need! Ttcal is so tough and so much worse when it takes this long. 

Afm: Cd13 today and my opk is negative (just the slightest faint line) today is our day off from bd but tomorrow morning I'll have my feet behind my ears LOL... I am feeling some slight pain on my lower left side though so now I don't know what to do... I used a soft cup yesterday while swimming and it kept all the spermies safe and I had a friggin tonne of ewcm mixed in haha sorry eww


----------



## rtebbe89

Amanda I am actually just past the bc Alberta border on the bc side


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Hi Ladies can I join? I have just read through all the thread and it is good to hear some of the things I am feeling I am not alone. I mc at 11 weeks in December after ttc for 10 months. I had a d&c though nature had done its thing in the run up to the op. We ttc pretty much as soon as we could. We have not been trying as long as some of you have since mc but I am sure you know I am feeling it is never going to happen and if it does I will be terrified. We are ttc #1 and I am 40 (feel frantic now I have turned 40!).
> 
> So I am on cd 6, I have short cycles of 24-25 days. Started opks today but expect a positive at end of the week days 11 or twelve maybe. Trying to decide plan of action for bd lol. I was looking at what you were all saying and thinking I will aim to bd alternative days till positive then go for 3 days in a row. These plans sound so easy to follow through ha! Good luck to you all and look forward to reading this thread. :dust:

Hi Mrs Kitty welcome to our thread! You are very welcome here :) I am sorry about your loss :( we are all here to help one another so celebrate with us on the good days and rant judgement free on the bad days :)


----------



## amanda111308

Well it's cd14 and you guessed it!! Legs are in the air again hahaha! I haven't tested using opk yet for today so no idea as of yet if I am starting my surge. Hoping o happens earlier this cycle as opposed to the normal cd19 before I started soy. Where is everyone else in their cycles? How are you feeling Anniebobs? I guess you are officially in the tww by now! Lucky you!!


----------



## amanda111308

rtebbe89 said:


> Amanda I am actually just past the bc Alberta border on the bc side

Aww! I am in the Red Deer area!


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> Well it's cd14 and you guessed it!! Legs are in the air again hahaha! I haven't tested using opk yet for today so no idea as of yet if I am starting my surge. Hoping o happens earlier this cycle as opposed to the normal cd19 before I started soy. Where is everyone else in their cycles? How are you feeling Anniebobs? I guess you are officially in the tww by now! Lucky you!!

Had tender bbs yesterday which is a sure sign I've ovulated. I tested again with an opk this morning and it was completely negative so I'm classing myself as 1-2dpo :happydance: I hope it's a quick tww! Fingers crossed you'll be joining me soon, then we wait :coffee:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Can I join you?

We decided to ttc in sept and had our loss in december. It's not exactly six months since our loss, but will soon be 6 months since we started ttc. I just got my bfn today and know I am out. 

I am sad because I so badly want my children to be close in age and now it will not be the case. Dd will have to go to school next year and I hoped for another baby before then, but clearly that will not be the case.


----------



## rtebbe89

amanda111308 said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda I am actually just past the bc Alberta border on the bc side
> 
> Aww! I am in the Red Deer area!Click to expand...

Not to far apart


----------



## amanda111308

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> We decided to ttc in sept and had our loss in december. It's not exactly six months since our loss, but will soon be 6 months since we started ttc. I just got my bfn today and know I am out.
> 
> I am sad because I so badly want my children to be close in age and now it will not be the case. Dd will have to go to school next year and I hoped for another baby before then, but clearly that will not be the case.

Hi Angelbaby, yes come on in and by all means join us! 

Afm: today is cd15 and still no positive opk... Starting to wonder if I will O earlier with soy this cycle or not... Hmmm oh well I am just going to keep on keeping on lol. My little boy is home sick with momma today. One of the children in his day home got a very sudden fever and had a seizure at her home last night and because my son has a low grade fever at the moment, I am watching him closely. I know seizures themselves aren't contagious but if there is an illness being spread with high fevers I am taking all of the precautions that I can. I brought him in to bed with me and DH last night until he fell asleep and then moved him back to his bed where he is still fast asleep. He has been sleeping for a little over 12hours now. Every now and then I hear little coughs. My poor little bunny :(


----------



## amanda111308

rtebbe89 said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda I am actually just past the bc Alberta border on the bc side
> 
> Aww! I am in the Red Deer area!Click to expand...
> 
> Not to far apartClick to expand...

It's so amazing how all the ladies in this support forum can be so close and some clear across the world!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Can I join you?
> 
> We decided to ttc in sept and had our loss in december. It's not exactly six months since our loss, but will soon be 6 months since we started ttc. I just got my bfn today and know I am out.
> 
> I am sad because I so badly want my children to be close in age and now it will not be the case. Dd will have to go to school next year and I hoped for another baby before then, but clearly that will not be the case.
> 
> Hi Angelbaby, yes come on in and by all means join us!
> 
> Afm: today is cd15 and still no positive opk... Starting to wonder if I will O earlier with soy this cycle or not... Hmmm oh well I am just going to keep on keeping on lol. My little boy is home sick with momma today. One of the children in his day home got a very sudden fever and had a seizure at her home last night and because my son has a low grade fever at the moment, I am watching him closely. I know seizures themselves aren't contagious but if there is an illness being spread with high fevers I am taking all of the precautions that I can. I brought him in to bed with me and DH last night until he fell asleep and then moved him back to his bed where he is still fast asleep. He has been sleeping for a little over 12hours now. Every now and then I hear little coughs. My poor little bunny :(Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your little boy is feeling better soon. :(Click to expand...

My poor little boy just can't catch a break... Yesterday I stayed home with him and he was having a burst of energy so we were playing together. He was running towards me excitedly with a toy to show me and tripped and fell on his face and ended up busting his lip on his own teeth. My poor baby :( 

Although I must say he is starting to get better as of this morning. :) today marks cd16 and still no positive opk... Hoping this isn't an annovulatory cycle... All of our acrobatic bd will have been in vain...


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so today is cd 17 and no positive opk yet... Feeling discouraged about that but I have had a temp shift and ff seems to think I ovulated on cd14... I don't know if I believe it though. I am going to keep testing until cd20 because in the past several cycles I o'd on cd19 so I am either 3dpo or still waiting to ovulate. Fingers are crossed in hopes this cycle isn't a total bust. Ff said if I conceived this cycle my due date would be December 1st. How lovely!!

How is everyone else holding up? Are there any joiners to mrs kitty in the tww?


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh that's annoying, hopefully you get an answer soon. If you did already o then at least you have less time to wait till you test.

I'm getting impatient now. Trying to keep myself super busy to stop myself thinking about it. But in the back of my mind I keep thinking this time next week I could be pregnant!


----------



## amanda111308

This was my opk this morning with smu. Hopefully I have a positive this afternoon!! I would love that!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty how long are your cycles? I used to have cycles of 24-25 days and o always came round so quick. Now they seem to have lengthened to 27 days which is so annoying! Is only 2 or 3 extra days but I hate the waiting! I think it's because I've started running, I read somewhere that can delay o.

Amanda fingers crossed you'll be in the tww in the next few days. Get bding!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

I feel pregnant! I've got tender bbs, am extra tired and have been having twinges in my stomach. I've been recording symptoms and haven't been like this since my chemical in nov so my hopes are up a bit. Will be testing on Sunday because I can't wait any longer!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so ff thinks I o'd on cd14 like I said before which I am not so sure about now. Despite I have never gotten the true positive opk my temps went from 97.48 yesterday to a whopping 98.85 this morning! WOW!!

So I am either 1dpo or 4dpo... I am so confused...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Yeah we have bd enough to cover both dates I think. Just hoping we have caught the egg!! I think I got crappy opks I got a near positive opk around when ff thought I ovulated but it wasn't quite as dark as the control line so I dunno anymore. I am going to keep on bd just in case because I usually o around cd19 without use of soy so just in case I am going to keep on bd. 

How is everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Anniebobs

Well either way it sounds like you're in the tww Amanda! Your temps will probably give you a good idea of which one it was in a few days. 

Mrskitty it looks like you'll be in the tww soon too. Happy bding!

AFM, I had to pee on something so I wasted an opk this morning :haha: I'm definitely not ovulating!


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Well either way it sounds like you're in the tww Amanda! Your temps will probably give you a good idea of which one it was in a few days.
> 
> Mrskitty it looks like you'll be in the tww soon too. Happy bding!
> 
> AFM, I had to pee on something so I wasted an opk this morning :haha: I'm definitely not ovulating!

Haha I love that!! "I had to pee on something!" Hehe oh the ttc does funny things to us doesn't it!? Lol

I hope I did enough for a pregnancy that's for sure. Both temp rises occur above the same cover line (original cover line created on day 14) I had one dip on cd 17 (yesterday) and then a huge spike today. So I am wondering if yesterday was true ovulation or if Monday was... Ugh this is so hard...


----------



## Anniebobs

Post your chart we'll have a guess for you


----------



## amanda111308

How do I even do that with ff? Can I post it using the mobile app?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on here much. Trying to cope with a very sad toddler who is really missing her daddy. He went away on sat and is back on Tuesday.

ALso I have not been on here much as I am completely out this cycle due to hubby being away. It is really hard as this is month 6 so really hoped I would be pregnant by now as that is how long it took me to conceive my daughter after my first loss. I would have been 7 months pregnant today so getting nearer and nearer my due date.

Hubby and I did bd a few times before he went away, inc the night before and will cary on when he gets back but pretty sure we missed ovulation this month.


----------



## amanda111308

Here is a link to my chart. 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/274556/ 

Let me know if it works and if it does what do you think?


----------



## MrsKitty

.]


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

I think you ovulated yesterday. Your temps were irregular before and today's temp rise is massive. If your temps go back down though then today's might just be a random one and you must have oved on cd14. Either way it looks like you're in the tww!


----------



## amanda111308

I sure hope it's happened already. I took an opk just now and it still has a faint line. I am just going to relax and wait now. If it's in the cards for this month great, if not then roll on next cycle I suppose. I just wish our bodies were more predictable than all this uncertainty noise... I hope I am pregnant...


----------



## LPF

Well AF came this morning....3 days early. Not sure what's going on there. 

Feeling really sad today. Next month it'll be a year we've been TTC no2 and we've had 2 MCs in that time. We've started having the odd 'maybe it's just not meant to be - at least we've got ds' type conversations which is breaking my heart. 

I think it's worse this month because I'm 34 on Monday and feeling really old with time ticking rapidly and even if I conceive next month, ds will be over 4 at least which is never what we planned. 

Took ds to his football lesson this morning (which was a disaster - I was on the verge of tears all the way through) and every other child's parents had a pushchair or other child with them.....life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## amanda111308

Aww love, this was me last month completely, AF arrived 3 days early for me too :( it is truly heartbreaking when all you want for every birthday and Christmas present for the rest of your life is another little one to love and nurture. It will happen I know it!

Me and my husband have had the same conversations about how glad we are to at least have our son. I feel like my body knows how to fail me so well sometimes, but we just gotta stay strong!

We have been ttc #2 for a year in May and have had the one mc in September. Hoping it won't be much longer for a sticky bfp. I have prayed so much lately and it is relaxing me much easier. 

I think we both just have shy rainbows :)


----------



## Smiler79

Hi LPF

I know where you are coming from. I was 34 in December and even if I fall pregnant this month(very unlikely as hubby been away) my dd will be over 4 by time number 2 arrives :-(

Lets hope our rainbows know how much they are longed for and all make an appearance really soon xxxxxx


----------



## Anniebobs

LPF I know exactly where you're coming from. I've now been trying for a year and have had 3 mcs in that time. I think it's worse that I fell so easily with dd and with my first angel (2-3 months) so when it's not happening you start questioning if there's something wrong. I've had a load of blood tests done after my third mc and they all came back negative so looks like it is just bad luck. Really hope we get our bfps soon


----------



## LPF

Thanks ladies. Having a real pity party today. Not sure which is worse, seeing AF arrive, or having to tell dh and see his face fall :-(


----------



## amanda111308

LPF said:


> Thanks ladies. Having a real pity party today. Not sure which is worse, seeing AF arrive, or having to tell dh and see his face fall :-(

Omg I can totally relate to this too... Even when I got "symptoms" in the past my hubby perks up and is like "does that mean you might be preggy?!" And his face is so excited! I just feel awful when I have a confirmed no and have to see the excitement fade to disappointment :'( 

It hurts both of us, but we won't loose faith! We have done everything perfectly this month so if we aren't successful this month I am making a doctor appt to get some testing done and figure out why it isn't happening.


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs can you check my chart again? Today my temp went down from the huge 98.85 spike to 97.85. Yesterday I woke feeling a little sickly so it might have been a low grade fever. Maybe I did ov on cd14?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Feeling really different today... Can't say exactly how just different... Lol I am totally grasping at straws and it's way to early to be any kind of sign... Tww you are a cruel cruel mistress... :(


----------



## rtebbe89

So af didn't arrive yesterday and I tested and bfp. I am praying for a sticky bean and passing on lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## amanda111308

Oh wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> I got my second positive opk today plus ewcm and a bit cramp so today's the day I think. More bd today and some tomorrow I think lol.

Awesome!!! Fingers crossed!! Tomorrow the tww begins!!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies can I join you, ive read some of your posts and I think ill fit in here nicely xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations rtebbe on the bfp! Wish you an uneventful 9 months.


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda it definitely looks like yesterday's temp was a fluke, I'd guess you ovulated on cd14 so you are almost halfway through the tww already!


----------



## amanda111308

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies can I join you, ive read some of your posts and I think ill fit in here nicely xx

Of course hun!! Come on in!! :)


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Amanda it definitely looks like yesterday's temp was a fluke, I'd guess you ovulated on cd14 so you are almost halfway through the tww already!

Yay!! Thank God! I hate the tww so bad!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Boob pain is normally my main ovulation sign so if it was me I'd try and get another bd in. But if you bded yesterday and you O today that's still perfect timing. You could wait and see if you get the boob pain tomorrow and if not then seduce your dh!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm sure you will o. And maybe no ovulation signs will end up being a good thing, I've heard that different symptoms to normal are a sign of conception so fingers crossed!

I'm good, getting to the exciting (and frustrating) bit of the cycle now. I took a test this morning and again this afternoon and the afternoon one has a line :happydance: it's super super faint but it's definitely there. This mornings has a line too but I think it's the indent. Surely indent lines don't get darker though. As you can tell in driving myself mad!! Will be doing a frer in the morning so hopefully will see something if I am pregnant.


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> I'm sure you will o. And maybe no ovulation signs will end up being a good thing, I've heard that different symptoms to normal are a sign of conception so fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm good, getting to the exciting (and frustrating) bit of the cycle now. I took a test this morning and again this afternoon and the afternoon one has a line :happydance: it's super super faint but it's definitely there. This mornings has a line too but I think it's the indent. Surely indent lines don't get darker though. As you can tell in driving myself mad!! Will be doing a frer in the morning so hopefully will see something if I am pregnant.

Wow!! You are getting lines at 8dpo!! The earliest I have ever seen a bfp was 13dpo! I hope it's a sticky anniebobs!! I sure hope this thread is a lucky one and we are all in the cycles of our bfps!! I want one soooo bad!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will o. And maybe no ovulation signs will end up being a good thing, I've heard that different symptoms to normal are a sign of conception so fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm good, getting to the exciting (and frustrating) bit of the cycle now. I took a test this morning and again this afternoon and the afternoon one has a line :happydance: it's super super faint but it's definitely there. This mornings has a line too but I think it's the indent. Surely indent lines don't get darker though. As you can tell in driving myself mad!! Will be doing a frer in the morning so hopefully will see something if I am pregnant.
> 
> Wow!! You are getting lines at 8dpo!! The earliest I have ever seen a bfp was 13dpo! I hope it's a sticky anniebobs!! I sure hope this thread is a lucky one and we are all in the cycles of our bfps!! I want one soooo bad!!!Click to expand...

They're very faint lines but definitely not a bfp yet! I don't entirely trust ics so would only call bfp on a branded test. I got my bfp with dd at 12dpo on a superdrug test. I've just thought, this time next week I will know either way! I'm getting so desperate for my rainbow now.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

Anniebobs said:


> I'm sure you will o. And maybe no ovulation signs will end up being a good thing, I've heard that different symptoms to normal are a sign of conception so fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm good, getting to the exciting (and frustrating) bit of the cycle now. I took a test this morning and again this afternoon and the afternoon one has a line :happydance: it's super super faint but it's definitely there. This mornings has a line too but I think it's the indent. Surely indent lines don't get darker though. As you can tell in driving myself mad!! Will be doing a frer in the morning so hopefully will see something if I am pregnant.

how exciting to come into the thread to a bfp I really hope it is xx my friend got hers early at 7dpo


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay for sore boobs and being in the tww! Of course you have done enough, it only takes one little guy! Good luck.

No news here. I really feel like crying I was so hoping to see something on my frer this morning. Someone tell me I'm being an idiot and it's far too early to be out!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

MrsKitty said:


> It is early Anniebobs, but you are certainly not an idiot! You are not out till af arrives that is for, sure but I do understand you feel like crying because this is how I have felt every month since the mc and to think I thought it was bad tww before mc. I am still keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Yay for sore boobs and being in the tww! Of course you have done enough, it only takes one little guy! Good luck.
> 
> No news here. I really feel like crying I was so hoping to see something on my frer this morning. Someone tell me I'm being an idiot and it's far too early to be out!Click to expand...

TTC is just so hard! 12 months, 3 mcs and still no baby. Oh well if this months not meant to be then we'll go all guns blazing for a Christmas baby.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

it really is the most stressful thing I ever did its way too early for you to be out not until that witch arrives and lets hope she doesn't,ttc is so hard after mc I really hope we all get our bfp soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amanda111308

Well 7dpo today and I have been taking a prenatal vitamin since we started ttc last year and this morning I actually vomited about 30 minutes after taking it... Dunno if I should symptom spot this early though... Every time I do it turns out to be nothing... :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Well if it's unusual for you it's definitely a symptom! When will you be testing?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> It could be a symptom. Did you take your vitamin with food? Only reason I ask is I have vomited taking them on an empty stomach. Like Annie said they do say anything that is different for you is possibly a symptom. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Well 7dpo today and I have been taking a prenatal vitamin since we started ttc last year and this morning I actually vomited about 30 minutes after taking it... Dunno if I should symptom spot this early though... Every time I do it turns out to be nothing... :(Click to expand...

Yeah I always eat breakfast about 20 minutes before taking my vitamins. So it's odd but oh well. I am not testing until March 25th when AF is due. I am actually holding out this time. 8dpo today and temps are still up. So that's good.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

I wish I'd held out! Now I've started I feel like I can't stop though! If AF shows this weekend I won't be using opks or testing early next month, I've driven myself mad this month!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so I am at work right now and my underwear feels wet... :( not comfortable at all! I am 8dpo today and tired as hell :(


----------



## kelly1973

Amanda exciting stuff I remember when I got pregnant with Daniel I had loads of cm and was always running to the toilet to knicker check a horrid trait after going through miscarriages.
im 8dpo im mega tired and feel poo but not hopeful this month at all


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda that sounds promising! 

I just did a frer and I have a faint line. So excited but scared at the same time! I am really ready for my rainbow now. I'm gonna keep doing my ics but if AF doesn't show on Sunday I'll be doing my digi!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

I don't mean to be down in the dumps but I feel I am just getting my hopes up again. I want to be pregnant SO BAD but I feel like I always get to hopeful with every "symptom" at this point in my cycle and then bfn followed by the red witch... :( I just don't have much gas left in my tank for all of these emotions.


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> I don't mean to be down in the dumps but I feel I am just getting my hopes up again. I want to be pregnant SO BAD but I feel like I always get to hopeful with every "symptom" at this point in my cycle and then bfn followed by the red witch... :( I just don't have much gas left in my tank for all of these emotions.

I do it every month and it sucks. It's impossible not to get your hopes isn't it. I've been recording all my tww symptoms for the past few months and it really helps. For example I know that that I get nausea a 2 days before AF and lots of creamy cm around that time too. Right after o I always get sore bbs but it normally goes away around 2dpo. I've recorded so many symptoms this tww that if I'm not pregnant I will be comparing to this cycle every month to talk myself out of ss!


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be down in the dumps but I feel I am just getting my hopes up again. I want to be pregnant SO BAD but I feel like I always get to hopeful with every "symptom" at this point in my cycle and then bfn followed by the red witch... :( I just don't have much gas left in my tank for all of these emotions.
> 
> I do it every month and it sucks. It's impossible not to get your hopes isn't it. I've been recording all my tww symptoms for the past few months and it really helps. For example I know that that I get nausea a 2 days before AF and lots of creamy cm around that time too. Right after o I always get sore bbs but it normally goes away around 2dpo. I've recorded so many symptoms this tww that if I'm not pregnant I will be comparing to this cycle every month to talk myself out of ss!Click to expand...

What are your symptoms so far this month by dpo? I am sick of pushing it all away and I want to compare since you have basically gotten your bfp this morning!! ( lucky duck!!)


----------



## Anniebobs

My main symptoms have been:

1-2 dpo: Extreme tiredness and sore bbs - I normally get this after ov but it fades off at 2dpo
3-5 dpo: Sore bbs, bloating and spots (all unusual for me)
6 dpo: Felt like I was starting with a cold
7 - 11 dpo: Extreme tiredness, sore bbs especially under my armpits, bruised nipples, nausea (but that's an AF sign for me), dizziness, lower backache and twinges in abdomen.

CM has been the same as it normally is during the tww. I hope that helps! Praying we all get sticky healthy little rainbows!


----------



## amanda111308

I have gross underwear at work again today... For me cm dries up immediately after ov but I am 9dpo and cm is white and lotiony and abundant. Even though this sounds great I am still not excited. I won't test and I am just a total crank... Maybe moodiness is a symptom LOL!! 

I dunno, I am just so sick of the monthly heartbreak so until AF or late AF and bfp I am NOT getting excited at all. I have hope but minimal hope haha

Sorry to be such a drag... Ttc is getting depressing :(


----------



## amanda111308

A big congrats to Anniebobs!! She got her positive cb digi this morning at 11/12dpo!! H and h 9 months love!!


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> A big congrats to Anniebobs!! She got her positive cb digi this morning at 11/12dpo!! H and h 9 months love!!

Thanks I'm so excited! I've even been brave enough to add a ticker :haha:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm good, I have burning bbs and a few twinges here and there but no AF signs so I'm starting to relax a bit. How are you?


----------



## Smiler79

I am feeling really fed up today.

I had my first ever anxiety attack yesterday. I have suffered with depression on and off for years but first time this has happened.

I just feel like baby number 2 is never going to happen. It has been six months since miscarriage now and I was pregnant at 6months after first miscarriage. Feel like I am going to be last one on all these threads to get my bfp.

Made worse by fact that I know I am out this month as only bd twice this month due to hubby being away but still imagining symptoms. Af is due on Tuesday but I have got sore/sensitive nipples,lower back ache and been feeling sick for last two days. Pretty sure it is all in my head though


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> I am feeling really fed up today.
> 
> I had my first ever anxiety attack yesterday. I have suffered with depression on and off for years but first time this has happened.
> 
> I just feel like baby number 2 is never going to happen. It has been six months since miscarriage now and I was pregnant at 6months after first miscarriage. Feel like I am going to be last one on all these threads to get my bfp.
> 
> Made worse by fact that I know I am out this month as only bd twice this month due to hubby being away but still imagining symptoms. Af is due on Tuesday but I have got sore/sensitive nipples,lower back ache and been feeling sick for last two days. Pretty sure it is all in my head though

Ugh this was me in January. It's sucks so bad. Hubby and I were sick almost the entire dang month :( I feel like I will be the last one left on the thread to have a bfp... It's developing into a fear almost. 

That is another reason why I am trying to not to be so active on the other thread we were both on but I go back for Natalie. I am going to invite her to this thread because all the other chicks who were on there and got their bfps basically dumped and forgot about us. 

Afm: I am doing better than yesterday for sure. I was so depressed yesterday and felt defeated in general. Today I can smile and feel like no matter what happens I got you guys to help pull me through :) love you all for being the best support EVER!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler it's taken me 12 months ttc and 3 mcs to get this bfp (please please stick!), the other thread I was on had people come, get their bfps then leave. There were only a few of us left that had mcs last summer. I had to take a break from b&b while I was having testing done it was too stressful and depressing being in the ttc bubble. I really hope we all get our rainbow babies very soon.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies - I briefly read through the posts, thanks for the invite @Amanda!!! For those that don't know, I have had two chemicals and one recent ectopic. It's been a struggle.

@Amanda I got some GREAT news today. I went in for my day for bloodwork after the methotrexate on Sunday, my levels came down from 98 to 31!!!!! They expect by Sunday I will go down almost entirely and then hopefully have my period. I can't TTC for 3 months (ugh!) but I will definitely be posting on here to keep myself occupied :). I have a follow up with our RE next Thursday to talk about our next plan of action. In other news, my husband and I just booked a nice little weekend getaway to Chicago on Easter weekend. I am really looking forward to 4 days of shopping, eating and rejuvenating. 

Nice to meet all the ladies on this thread!! Smiler, nice to see you on here too!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Natalie good to see you in this thread and glad things are going in the right direction for you considering circumstances.

I am feeling a tiny bit better today but still very down and jittery. I know it will probably not help my trying to conceive but it's just how I feel. I was talking to a friend on Friday who was midwife when I was pregnant with imogen and who delivered her. She went through the best days in my cycle to bd and one of them was the night before hubby went away when we did bd so who knows. Although don't seem to have any symptoms today so think they were all in my head.

Glad you are feeling more positive Amanda x x


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Amanda have you resisted the urge to test yet?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Hi Ladies - I briefly read through the posts, thanks for the invite @Amanda!!! For those that don't know, I have had two chemicals and one recent ectopic. It's been a struggle.
> 
> @Amanda I got some GREAT news today. I went in for my day for bloodwork after the methotrexate on Sunday, my levels came down from 98 to 31!!!!! They expect by Sunday I will go down almost entirely and then hopefully have my period. I can't TTC for 3 months (ugh!) but I will definitely be posting on here to keep myself occupied :). I have a follow up with our RE next Thursday to talk about our next plan of action. In other news, my husband and I just booked a nice little weekend getaway to Chicago on Easter weekend. I am really looking forward to 4 days of shopping, eating and rejuvenating.
> 
> Nice to meet all the ladies on this thread!! Smiler, nice to see you on here too!!

Hi Natalie!! I am so glad that you have come to join us!! And I am thrilled your levels are going down soo quickly!!


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi Amanda have you resisted the urge to test yet?

Yep I am still winning the battle!!


----------



## amanda111308

AFM: I woke up this morning with a dull headache and my temps are ever creeping upward when at this point last cycle I had a temp crash... But I also ovulated a lot sooner this cycle so I have no idea... Lol grasping at straws and trying to be hopeful and for me hope is a symptom of AF HAHAHA!! Oh geez...


----------



## Carybear

Hi Ladies! May I join you all? I had a mc November 12, 2012. Still waiting for a BFP. It's now been six months and I am wondering why the statement "You're more fertile after a mc" didn't work for me. Anywho... I'm on CD 12 today and usually ov around cd19-20.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi carybear. You are very welcome here even if not in nice circumstances.

Afm I swear I am imagining loaded of symptoms but would be a miracle if I got a bfp this month. Got lots of Ewcm which is unusual for me at this time in cycle and still getting twinges in breasts but who knows. Roll on Tuesday xxx


----------



## Nataliek

@Mrskitty thank you for the warm welcome, I am really looking forward to our getaway. It's our 5 year anniversary so all the more special. I bet you the first two months of the wait to TTC will go fast and the last month will drag! 

@Amanda, oh that all sounds great!!!! I hope hope hope this is it for you. 

@Smiler I am sorry you are still struggling a bit. I know how frustrating this whole process is. I am convinced its just a matter of time for you. I know that isn't overly comforting but hope you're hanging in. 

@Carybear, I hope this month is your month!! I had a miscarriage back in October 2013 and we didn't get pregnant again until February of this year. So 4 months and we tried right away in November. I had a chemical and lost right at 4 weeks so my cycle went back on track the very next month. Hang in there, I know its not easy.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs: what was/is your cm like?


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> Anniebobs: what was/is your cm like?

It's normally dry after o then goes creamy before AF, this time it was creamy from about 3-8dpo then dry. So I think basically if it's different for you it might be a symptom!


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Anniebobs: what was/is your cm like?
> 
> It's normally dry after o then goes creamy before AF, this time it was creamy from about 3-8dpo then dry. So I think basically if it's different for you it might be a symptom!Click to expand...

I normally dry up right after O but this cycle I haven't lost it yet... Although today it looks kind of like my pre AF stuff... I have had headaches a lot... Had a break from the headache yesterday but today it's back and right under my eyes :( I feel like I could sleep forever... But I think this is mostly due to being my 12th day in a row working... Thank God I have the weekend off!! :)


----------



## amanda111308

Well 12dpo for me today and had a temp spike... From 97.71 to 98.17... Wth? I MIGHT test tomorrow... I dunno I haven't decided... Ugh I am not ready to see a bfn... :'(


----------



## Smiler79

Oh Hun. Fingers crossed for you. My af is due Tuesday. I have sore boobs again today and still feeling slightly queasy and very tired. Sure it is all in my head as would be amazed if we got lucky this month . I have got one test left so don't want to waste it so going to try and hold out til wed to test if no af Tuesday. This waiting is driving me crazy. 

Can I just ask about temping as thinking of giving it a go next month if not pregnant this cycle. Do I need a special thermometer and when should I take temp ?


----------



## amanda111308

I got my bbt from early-pregnancy-tests.com it's was super cheap and very fast shipping :) 

Yes this wait is terrible but despite all of the great "symptoms" I am still not allowing myself to get excited at all. I just can't. Every other cycle I get my hopes up with every burp or fart and only to be hit with a freight train of emotions when I get a bfn quickly followed by bitchy AF :( she is never welcome and shows up anyways lol

I am trying to be positive but I feel like I already know the outcome, I guess I am getting it out now so that the minute AF shows up I can embrace the new cycle and give it all I've got again. Thing is I vowed to my husband that if I didn't get pregnant this cycle that I would be going to the doctor to discuss our options and I really didn't want it to come to that. 

Well AF is due on Tuesday for me as well. And unfortunately only time will tell.


----------



## amanda111308

Watching my sister's ucbaby on live broadcast right now... I feel like such a failure as a woman... Why can't I get pregnant again!! Agh! I hate this feeling so much!!


----------



## Smiler79

Oh Hun not sure what you are watching but I know exactly how you are feeling as I feel exactly the same :-(. 

Fingers crossed for us both this week x x x x x


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Oh Hun not sure what you are watching but I know exactly how you are feeling as I feel exactly the same :-(.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both this week x x x x x

It's a live 4d ultrasound in Canada. 

So jealous I could scream. I caved and tested this morning and bfn...f***ing figures... Why would I expect anything different... 

I am normally so positive but lately I am down in the dumps... The fact that I have a perfect little boy is not even helping :( I think I need to get my head checked...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about feeling a failure and I guess I would feel this even if I already had children. I am sure it does not get easier. You are blessed though ladies and remember you can do it, you have done it before. It is just so hard, the waiting is torture.

Thank you MrsKitty, I am blessed and earlier today I was taking for granted the fact that I have nothing to complain about. I have the most lovely little boy ever who is gentle and loving especially towards his momma. I just rocked him to sleep and felt as though God's grace had fallen upon me. I was shaken with lovely memories of him as a newborn right up to now and I cried (silently) as I watched him drift off to sleep. I could have stayed by his bedside all night but I am prone to sneezing and thought I would disturb him for sure if I had hung around long enough. 

I am sorry for being such a whiny downer ladies. I need to be stronger and focus on being a good mother for the living breathing little blessing I have now. Thank you for helping me realize this once again :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry for the bfn Amanda. Ttc does make it seem like that's the only thing in the world going on and your whole life revolves around the what ifs, it makes it hard to appreciate what you've got in your life. I have done in many times, don't be too hard on yourself for being down, we all have those days (especially in the tww it seems, or when AF shows) Have faith that you will get your rainbow, it just might take a bit more rain first :hugs:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Well turns out there is still some hope for me this cycle. Ff re-evaluated all my temps and decided to change my o date. From cd 14 to cd 17 which only makes me 10dpo today. Yesterday I had a temp spike from 97.71 to 98.17 and today it has climbed to a further 98.33 after a temp dip below cover line on 6dpo. There is still hope ladies! 

I am still not going to get too excited but I am done with being a sad depressed person. It happened for me once and it WILL happen again. Maybe not this cycle but with every bfn month I get closer to my bfp month in the grand plan. Just got to try and enjoy the journey!!


----------



## amanda111308

I am posting another link to my chart: have a look and tell me your honest thoughts. 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/274556/


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies - I haven't posted because I've been trying to keep distracted. I am furious with my clinic and the doctors. I have been told so many conflicting things. I went in this morning for another Beta (I am surprised I have any blood left) and met with the nurse and I can't exercise, have anything with folic acid in it, no sex, and no alcohol for a month. Well it would have been nice for them to tell me that at the hospital last weekend or even my own clinic when they met with me on Thursday. I am an extremely active, healthy person and my lifestyle is so impacted right now it is making me miserable. Not to mention they didn't tell me the reason why you need to take it easy is because methotrexate makes your blood vessels tender, hence the reason for no exercise and sex. I realize this is a small price to pay as I had to be treated but they should have fully informed me of everything when I was receiving this injection. They told me it was just for the 4-7 days or until your levels reached 0. Anyway, sorry for the vent I just feel awful sitting around and not being able to eat the way I want to and not being active.

@Amanda, I am so happy to hear that you are feeling more positive today. Its such an emotional roller coaster. I know that you have a wonderful little boy but you are still allowed to feel the way you do, regardless of your blessings. It's like I hate when people say to me, well you have two wonderful children you should be thankful. Yes, of course I am thankful, my children are the loves of my life but it doesn't make repeated losses any easier. People just kind of expect you to get over it. I hope this is your month, Amanda. I am praying for you!!

@Smiler, you hang in there too. I know you have had a long journey and I am praying for you too.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Oh miss kitty I'm sorry I did not mean that at you at all! To be honest I just skimmed through the posts this morning so I didn't really read in depth. I certainly did not take offense to anything you've said at all!! It's just been comments in passing from friends etc. I know they mean well and are trying to cheer me up but doesn't make it any easier you know? I completely understand how you feel, I know how it feels to yearn for a child. I hope you and your husband find peace and comfort with each other as you go through this.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

This morning I took my little guy to mcdonalds for pancakes. He was so happy!! He is currently sitting in the backseat watching the rugrats movie while we wait for costco to open lol 13 minutes to go!! Haha


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies can I join in please I have had 2 miscarriages last year one in aug at 7 weeks the second was a mmc when I went for my 12 week scan I feel so alone I am ttc again after 3 month break I already have 5 children 4 are from my first marriage me and my new husband have my youngest together we can't wait to have another child together the mc were devastating I'm on my second cycle ttc it feels my body has gave up :cry:xx


----------



## kelly1973

Amanda i think your chart looks great that temp rise is a great sign xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

@MissKitty, every time I get extreme PMS, is usually the time I will get a BFP. Last cycle, I was PG (although ectopic) and I had the worst PMS I was praying for AF to get here to put me out of my misery lol. I also had all of my usual PMS symptoms. 

@Fairydust, I am so sorry for your losses, the ladies on this thread are wonderful. We will help you through!


----------



## amanda111308

kelly1973 said:


> Amanda i think your chart looks great that temp rise is a great sign xx

Thanks!! I am hoping for a bfp later this week :) if not, at least a fresh new cycle!!

Where is everyone else in their cycles? Anyone due to test soon??


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies my af is due tomorrow. No per menstrual cramps yet which I used to get two or three days before but not getting hopes up as cramps didn't start til a couple of hrs before af arrived last month.

Still getting funny twinges in breasts, not sore but hard to explain but definitely not a usual af symptom. Also really tired.

Was going to hold off testing til Wednesday but May have to give in and test tomorrow morning if af doesn't arrive as have one test lying around at home.

How about everyone else?


----------



## Smiler79

Just used a due date calculator and if I do get my bfp baby would be due beginning of December which would be quite ironic as both hubby and I have birthdays week before Christmas!!


----------



## Smiler79

Why do we do it to ourselves ?!?!?! Realised I had two tests not one so just done one and got a bfn :-(. Think I will try and hold off til Wednesday to test again now as can't afford lots of tests and don't want another disappointment so if af hasn't arrived when I wake up Wednesday morning I will test again then.

Was hoping for even the faintest of lines but nothing at all. :-(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Morning all. Smiler why can we not resist poas? Just done the same and I am only 9dpo, af due Thursday. I did the whole squinting and thinking is a faint line.....yes the indentation line on a ic! I was going to hold off :wacko: I feel a little less irritable this morning but have been struck with anxiety, which is hideous. I think it is just because it is so close to af. Trying to keep busy is the only thing that helps really. I am seriously hungry today which was a definite symptom for me last time but at the same time it might just be my body fooling me. I am not going to lie to myself I will be doing ics till af arrives, will not waste a frer till I get something like a line lol.

Good morning!! Haha mrskitty I am so hungry too!! Which is not normal before AF. Feeling pretty weird today. Woke up with all this gross phlegm in my throat and it's making me gag! I am 11dpo according to FF AND it has detected a triphasic pattern starting on cd25. This is my third high temperature in a row! (98.17 98.33 and now 98.22) cautiously optimistic now. Even though I am due for AF tomorrow I am going to hold off testing until Friday if I can handle it. I want AF to be late late before I test again. I also have been saving my only FRER for use after a cheap dollar tree test. I only have one dollar tree test left as well. So I am going to wait and see what happens. 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/274556/


----------



## MrsKitty

A.


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies my af is due tomorrow. No per menstrual cramps yet which I used to get two or three days before but not getting hopes up as cramps didn't start til a couple of hrs before af arrived last month.
> 
> Still getting funny twinges in breasts, not sore but hard to explain but definitely not a usual af symptom. Also really tired.
> 
> Was going to hold off testing til Wednesday but May have to give in and test tomorrow morning if af doesn't arrive as have one test lying around at home.
> 
> How about everyone else?

FF has me pegged to start AF today but my temps are still way up. I am pretty sure it has calculated me for today based on a shortened luteal phase I had last month. AF showed up 3 full days early! It was a 29 day cycle last month and today is cd28 so I will have some more hope if I make it to my normal cycle length which is 32 days without AF starting. Which is why I am trying not to test until Friday :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda that chart is looking really positive! 

Everyone seems to be having promising symptoms too. Really hoping for some more bfps in here this week :dust:


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Amanda that chart is looking really positive!
> 
> Everyone seems to be having promising symptoms too. Really hoping for some more bfps in here this week :dust:

Thanks!

My son started saying the word baby a lot yesterday and this morning. I went in to get him and immediately instead of saying mommy (like normal$ he excitedly exclaimed baby! I have no idea if this means anything or what but it sure took me by surprise... Lol yesterday when he was saying it he would reach up in front of me and tap his hands on my belly and smile almost knowingly... It's strange

This morning I woke at 1:30am sweaty and busting to pee. Went back to bed after using the bathroom and slept until 6am (my normal temping time) went into work only to discover I do not open the shop today haha I close... Duh!! So I am back at home making some food to help with this nauseated feeling I have... On my way back in the door I started getting some light cramping on my left side and a wet feeling and I thought damn it AF is here! Sitting I the toilet now and it's just lots if watery cm... 

Ugh the tww is gonna do me in...


----------



## Smiler79

Well my symptoms were just there to trick me as AF has arrived :-( Imogen was napping when I discovered it so just sat on the floor and cried. I knew my chances were minute this month having only bd twice but I never get these symptoms before af mormally.

Don't think I can do this anymore. TTC is just too hard and emotionally draining. I have suffered with depression in past and I am sure it is back and TTC is only making it worse. Think I am going ot give up hope of number two and focus on Imogen.

Simon never wanted another one until the miscarriage so maybe this is natures way of telling me it is not meant to be.

I have always seen myself woth two children. But maybe as I had a daughter at 18 who I put up for adoption this is someones way of telling me I have two children even if I did make heartbreaking decision to give one up and this is my punishment for that x

Kepping my fingers crossed for you Amanda xxxx


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Well my symptoms were just there to trick me as AF has arrived :-( Imogen was napping when I discovered it so just sat on the floor and cried. I knew my chances were minute this month having only bd twice but I never get these symptoms before af mormally.
> 
> Don't think I can do this anymore. TTC is just too hard and emotionally draining. I have suffered with depression in past and I am sure it is back and TTC is only making it worse. Think I am going ot give up hope of number two and focus on Imogen.
> 
> Simon never wanted another one until the miscarriage so maybe this is natures way of telling me it is not meant to be.
> 
> I have always seen myself woth two children. But maybe as I had a daughter at 18 who I put up for adoption this is someones way of telling me I have two children even if I did make heartbreaking decision to give one up and this is my punishment for that x
> 
> Kepping my fingers crossed for you Amanda xxxx

Smiler, you have been incredibly strong. Don't be disheartened hun it will happen. Don't lose hope, at 18 giving your child up for adoption was the right answer for both you and the child. Think of how much you blessed that family the child was received into? I don't think for a second that God punishes those who bless others. Not by a long shot, keep your chin up hun. Until that wonderful rainbow shines through this haze of rain I agree it is best to focus on Imogen. 

Tremendous hugs coming you way hun, keep hanging on!!


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you Amanda. I know you are right and I know there can be happy endings as Imogen is a rainbow baby but it is just all too much today. I miss my angel babies and I miss my big girl who is almost 15. Being a mummy is the one thing I am good at (most of the time) and I just want one more opportunity.

Imogen is desperate to be a big sister and has been talking about it non stop for the last few days which makes me feel like even more of a failure. 

I am sure I will feel better in a few days but tight now I want to wallow but I can't as hubby will just think I am being silly.

On a more proactive note. If i was to use ovulation sticks this cycle w hen do I start poas?


----------



## amanda111308

I usually start my opks on cd10 test twice a day. They say not to use fmu and the best results seem to come at testing 11am and 4 pm.


----------



## amanda111308

As for me AF did not come yesterday like ff thought. Temps have creeped even higher today aswell. First thing I did this morning was sneeze a million times and then vomit... Still holding out I testing. Today is cd29 and 12dpo. My husband is almost certain I am pregnant especially after I told him about my meltdown at work yesterday. I am usually an extremely level headed person but yesterday I freaked out and then when it was over I was like wow what was all that about?? Lol friggin hormones!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda I am so hopeful for you! When did you last test?


----------



## amanda111308

I last tested on Saturday which was 9dpo and there was not even a sniff of a line. Temps have gone up a bit more today... Starting to feel like something is up...


----------



## Smiler79

Reallly keeping my fingers crossed for you Aanda and thanks for advice about opks. Cant decide whether to forget ttc altogether this cycle and try and relax r whethe just to have a month of opks to see if we can get lucky that way. JUst so fed up of this ttc malarkey

Spent most of yesterday in tears. Woke up trying to be more positive but really hard as have bad af cramps so impossible not to think about it :-(


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler my cycle is fairly regular (25-27 days) so I normally start on cd10 expecting to get a positive around cd12-14. I'm odd in that fmu works best for me, I drink a lot of water during the day and think that's why. I also have a really short surge so tend to ovulate the day of my positive instead of the day after.

Amanda I've just had another peek at your chart it is looking really promising! 9dpo is really early for a positive so don't worry about the bfn. Even if this isn't your month (and I really hope it is) then at least your luteal phase is better than it was so you're one step closer to getting your sticky bfp.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Sending Smiler hugs :hugs: I think I will be joining you soon.
> 
> Amanda, it is still looking promising for you!
> 
> How are you feeling Annie?
> 
> Natalie hows the wait going?
> 
> Everyone else??
> 
> I feel for sure I am out, AF is due tomorrow or Friday and all the signs are there (even though they were when got my bfp). Boobs are a teeny bit tender and I have that heavy feeling in lower ab. I did a ic and bfn. I am 11dpo or 10 according to my chart which changed the goal post. This is awful :cry:

Looks like I am in the same boat mrskitty my temp dropped by .3 this morning pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. I always let my guard down and get excited and now I am beyond devastated :(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

I am clinging to hope still a little thinking this may have been a one off temp and I certainly hope it is...

Anniebobs what has your temp been doing??


----------



## Smiler79

I know what you mean mrs kitty. I know I am very lucky to have Imogen but I am not looking forward to Mother's Day on Sunday as I should have been 32 weeks pregnant by now and getting ready for new arrival. We are going out for the day just the 3 of us to a local farm that are also doing a Mother's Day car very lunch but I am dreading seeing all the babies in prams x x x 

Fingers crossed for you and Amanda as not out until af actually arrives x x x x


----------



## amanda111308

In Canada on Mother's Day it will also be my son's birthday (May 11th) I am soo hoping I still have a chance! I have no cramps or normal pms symptoms. I have almost no cm and the little I have is sticky/creamy, boobs are tender no break out at all which I usually ALWAYS get by now, sneezing like crazy and insomnia (insomnia was my first symptom wit my son) I am crossing my fingers so tightly but this mornings temp dip has all my tail feathers ruffled... :( please God I have suffered enough... Please please send me my rainbow!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry you think you're out mrskitty, I really hope that's not the case. PMS symptoms are such a tease, this tww drove me mad because even though my symptoms were different to normal they all could still have been pms.

Amanda that's not a huge temp drop so fingers crossed you're still in. When's AF due? I didn't temp this month so I can't help sorry. Temping stressed me out too much! 

I understand about Mother's Day. My mmc was due 18th feb so I should have had a newborn by now, and once again I have to go through first tri. My second loss was at 5 weeks and my third loss was a chemical so on Saturday I'll have done better than my last two pregnancies (hopefully). I'm booked in with the doctors on Friday and will be begging for an early scan! I can't wait until 13 weeks again!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Sorry you think you're out mrskitty, I really hope that's not the case. PMS symptoms are such a tease, this tww drove me mad because even though my symptoms were different to normal they all could still have been pms.
> 
> Amanda that's not a huge temp drop so fingers crossed you're still in. When's AF due? I didn't temp this month so I can't help sorry. Temping stressed me out too much!
> 
> I understand about Mother's Day. My mmc was due 18th feb so I should have had a newborn by now, and once again I have to go through first tri. My second loss was at 5 weeks and my third loss was a chemical so on Saturday I'll have done better than my last two pregnancies (hopefully). I'm booked in with the doctors on Friday and will be begging for an early scan! I can't wait until 13 weeks again!

AF was due Monday, according to FF and according to me and past cycles on average would be today or tomorrow. No sign at all of AF coming... *knock on wood* I still have a little hope because my temp didn't drop anywhere close to cover line... Yet...


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks Mrs Kitty, the days are flying quick while I'm busy but once DDs in bed and I'm finished work I have nothing to do but look up stats and worry!

Amanda I am really hopeful for you, will you test tomorrow if your temps stays up?


----------



## amanda111308

I really really want to but I am so freaked out :( I might test tomorrow or if I can handle it I might test Friday. By then I will definitely be late by all means. 

I am desperate to be pregnant now. When I seen the temp drop this morning a part of me just died inside :( I WANT THIS SO BAD!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi girls - I have been MIA coping with the ectopic loss. I had my follow up today with my doctor (she was away on vacation during my whole ordeal) and it was good, as good as it can be I guess. I was at a 2% ectopic risk before and now I'm at a 10%. She told me the sonohystogram test only shows if your tubes are open, not if they are healthy and clear of any scar tissue. My levels have dropped to 3 so I can resume business as usual, working out and thank god I can have a glass of wine!! I plan to have a bottle on Friday, my son is off to his fathers. They think my mid cycle ovulation spotting could be a factor but think the gonal f will help that, but again, who knows. I'll get my period within a few weeks, then I need to have another period, then a repeat sono to make sure my tube is open and then we can do IUI in June. I will have to be closely monitored during my treatment because of the increased ectopic factor. Anyway, I honestly am drained, that whole thing was so scary for me. I am kind of looking forward to the next few cycles and having a much needed break. 

@Amanda I am praying so hard that you get your BFP this week. We need some good news!!!!

@Smiler I am so sorry you are still struggling, it totally sucks!!! There is no other way to put it. I hope you are hanging in there.

@MrsKitty, I am sorry you are feeling out too. I know that feeling all too well, it stinks too!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Natalie I'm glad to hear you can get back to working out and drinking wine, sounds like you could do with it. I had a few months off over Christmas after my third mc, not a complete break but we were ntnping and I was just focusing on my running and having as much fun as possible. My first month back on b&b and properly ttc I've conceived and so far so good. Hopefully your rest will give you the same outcome. :hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks so much @Anniebobs. I am going to embrace this time to myself before I start the process again. How far along are you??


----------



## Anniebobs

Nataliek said:


> Thanks so much @Anniebobs. I am going to embrace this time to myself before I start the process again. How far along are you??

Almost 5 weeks, I only got my bfp last week. Keeping everything crossed for this one.


----------



## Nataliek

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Have you been in for beta yet?

I got my period this morning, yay! Never thought I would say that lol. Just have to get through this one and the next one and then it all starts again. That's ok, I have lots of plans coming up, I am travelling in April and May for work so that will be nice. 

@Amanda, whats going on with you???


----------



## amanda111308

Well temps are creeping back up by .1 today... I want to test but a huge part of me wants to wait one more day like I originally planned. I am teaching myself willpower. Haha


----------



## Anniebobs

Nataliek said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Have you been in for beta yet?
> 
> I got my period this morning, yay! Never thought I would say that lol. Just have to get through this one and the next one and then it all starts again. That's ok, I have lots of plans coming up, I am travelling in April and May for work so that will be nice.
> 
> @Amanda, whats going on with you???

I am seeing the doctor tomorrow, I've been putting it off to be honest! I'm not too bothered about betas I just want to make sure I get an early scan, fingers crossed hell book me in for one. Though I've got a feeling I might have to see the midwife first.

Amanda that's so exciting! Surely if AF isn't here by tomorrow then you'll have a big fat sticky positive waiting for you. Good on you for holding out.


----------



## amanda111308

Thanks ladies for being so patient with me! My "symptoms" sound so exciting but I am just freaked. I really want it to be positive. No cramps or break out yet haha so for me AF is nowhere in sight. Although I am prepared for her to jump out and rain on my parade.


----------



## amanda111308

Alright so... Came home today for my lunch break and on my way in the door I felt wet... Sorry tmi haha so I bolted for the bathroom and it's isn't AF like I thought... Just TONNES of lotiony cm and it's white... My boobs are also very tender today... I hope I get a bfp tomorrow...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Oh that sounds promising!! I am currently on knicker watch as keep feeling wet, I should start spotting before the nights out looking at previous charts. I wish that if it is going to happen (I think it is) it would hurry up. My boobs are still sore and normally that stops just before af.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Alright so... Came home today for my lunch break and on my way in the door I felt wet... Sorry tmi haha so I bolted for the bathroom and it's isn't AF like I thought... Just TONNES of lotiony cm and it's white... My boobs are also very tender today... I hope I get a bfp tomorrow...Click to expand...

My fingers are crossed for us both hun!! When are you testing again?


----------



## Smiler79

Fingers crossed for you both. I will keep an eye on post for next couple of days for news from you but afraid I will be leaving group.

I had a long heart to heart with hubby last night and have finally acknowledged that my depression is back with a vengeance. I am off to drs today to get referred for some more counselling. In meantime we have made a mutual decision to put baby making on hold while I get myself better.

Although it is a mutual decision and I know it is the right one, I am absolutely devastated. I have been up crying for most of the night but have had to pull myself together this morning for Imogen's sake.

In seven weeks time i should have been meeting my baby for the first time but instead we have now put all plans for rainbow baby on hold for foreseeable future. Can safely say Mother's Day on Sunday won't be the most joyous occasion x.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler I am so sorry to hear that the depression is back. All of us here completely understand how hard the ttc journey is, I personally had to take time off to focus on me. I wish you the best in getting yourself through this and hope you are back to your normal self sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

And I'm praying for some bfps this morning!!


----------



## Nataliek

@Smiler I am so sorry you are going through this, I can completely relate. I just got my period after the ectopic and I was up crying with my husband last night. It really hit me hard this loss. I will check in here and there but I am taking the next 8 weeks off, I need to feel like myself before I start trying again in the summer. I hope you find some peace soon xo


----------



## amanda111308

Bfn on both frer and dollar store.


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh no Amanda! What are your temps like today? Do you feel like AF is about to show? Really hope it's just a shy bfp :hugs:


----------



## amanda111308

No feelings of AF but at 15dpo a bfp should show up by now. Just waiting now... For another gd heartbreak :'(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Any news ladies. Still hanging around to hear your news x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

I am basically out now. Temps dropped a lot this morning and I started breaking out last night. AF should be here by this afternoon or tomorrow. I'm sad but have a plan to go see my doctor and figure this out.


----------



## amanda111308

How are you doing Smiler?


----------



## Smiler79

Sorry to hear your news girls. I am feeling really low right now so this will probably be my last post . I know in my head that a break from ttc is needed to help me get better but my heart really doesn't agree x x x


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm so sorry girls. If it's too hard me staying in this group just let me know and I'll stop posting :hugs: I understand how hard ttc can be so if I can make it easier just tell me :hugs:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry girls. If it's too hard me staying in this group just let me know and I'll stop posting :hugs: I understand how hard ttc can be so if I can make it easier just tell me :hugs:
> 
> I can not speak for everyone but I want you to stay! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes Anniebobs I would love for you to stay!!


----------



## amanda111308

AF is still not here but I am not as devastated as past months to be truthful. I am focussing on house hunting as we are planning to buy soon and it has been so exciting!! Seen a beautiful house last night!

My husband has been so wonderful and supportive


----------



## amanda111308

Well AF is here thank goodness! I was really hoping it wouldn't turn into a long drawn out process :)


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Can I ask you a question ladies? Is your af the same as it was before your mc? Mine is not you see, it is lighter. It had not been heavy since coming off the pill but since the mc it is pretty light. It does not flow out easily, if you know what I mean. I am not sure if I should be concerned? I am probably just scrutinising things too much, but wondered what others experiences were?

Yep I am the same. I talked to my doctor about it and he said it is normal.


----------



## Anniebobs

Glad at least she's not keeping you waiting. I love house hunting, we've been looking since last summer, we sold ours and moved to rented but haven't found anything yet. We are so fussy with what we want though and I like my rented house so were in no rush! Are you looking for something bigger?


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty mine was lighter for a few months, but I put it down to me miscarrying twice in those first few months after mmc. The heaviest one I've had was the month I got my bfp. The only thing that was different was I tried coenzyme q10, it had also been 3 cycles since my third mc which could have been the key.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

The length of my period is actually longer than it was prior to my mc... I used to be one of those lucky people that had a 24 hour period. It was fast but furious but then it was over with for the month. Now my periods are 3 days with one day of light light spotting and overall the period is lighter as it is more spaced out over more time.


----------



## amanda111308

My son was a total fluke, I was on the bcp and still managed to get knocked up which frustrates the crap out of me because now that we are trying it ain't happening! lol but with my last bfp I was taking MACA and vitex...


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Glad at least she's not keeping you waiting. I love house hunting, we've been looking since last summer, we sold ours and moved to rented but haven't found anything yet. We are so fussy with what we want though and I like my rented house so were in no rush! Are you looking for something bigger?

Yep it's part of our ttc plan. We are renting a lovely 2 bdrm 2 full bath condo but whenever we get our next bfp we want a house with 4+ bdrms and 2+ full bathrooms. For me a large spacious kitchen with lots of storage for all my gadgets is absolutely necessary... Haha we are picky too!! Hubby also wants to claim most of the downstairs to turn into a home theatre... Lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

I haven't taken it since that bfp cycle to be honest... Hmmm you are certainly helping turn the gears in my head hahalooks like vortex might be a good idea again


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

I think I might take a break from supplements this month. I feel so worn out and I don't feel like anything is truly helping tbh. I might give vitex a go next cycle but the last 2 months I have been taking soy ISO from cd 3-7 and it's the total opposite of vitex so in order to not confuse my system too much so think I might detox this month haha


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

I took vitex for a while. Don't be upset if it doesn't seem to help right away though... It took me 3-4 months to see results.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kmoshe2

I had a MC at 6 weeks in early October 2013, which left my husband and I devastated. We have been TTC since then, and no luck yet. 

I have been trying to keep track of my cycle and they have been anywhere from 31-39 days, so I don't even know where to start! 

I began spotting about a week ago, which was pink and transparent. It has been about 7 days and still very light, no clotting or dark blood. Anyone have any idea what this may be? Ovulation, implantation, other issues? Would love some advice as I am very confused right now! I would estimate AF to be April 9.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## BebVern

Can I join please?

I miscarried in January at 8w 2d due to blighted ovum. Since then I've only had 2 cycles and despite perfectly timed (and copious!) BDing we're still awaiting our next BFP. I started soy isoflavones this cycle which successfully shortened my 42 day cycle to 31 days this time, but today I'm spotting and after a BFN at 13DPO, AF feels imminent. Boo hiss.


----------



## LeahLou

We know how you feel! It's so frustrating. So sorry for your loss!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Sorry to see new ladies here but you are very welcome. Good to see you again leahlou but sorry to see you are still ttc.

I was supposed too be trying to keep away but can't seem to help it. As you know hubby and I had agreed to give ttc a rest for a while while I concentrate on getting my depression under control. Although I agreed it was more hubby's idea than mine and now I am really confused. I had said that I did not want to go back on the pill so we agreed he would take responsibility for birth control. Well we bd last night and he didn't use anything so I have no idea what is going on. I guess I am kerns quiet in the hope that he may have changed his mind.

Also despite all thus I had bought some ovulation sticks so thought what the hell at least if I can use them then I can make sure I am definitely ovulating after 6 months with no success. We'll I got a line already and I am only 3 days post af. I know you have it have a strong line to be ovulating but didn't expect to see anything yet. Could thus be because I only have a26 day cycle. Also as I have never used opks before when I get the string line should we bd that night?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!! Sorry I have been away the past day or so... Happy to announce my hubby and I have bought a lovely house today! I am SO happy!!!

Today I am cd4 and AF is gone with extremely light spotting. Gearing up for the fun part of ttc now :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations on the house!! What great news! Now you know how it goes - new house, new baby!

Good luck on all the bding everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Thanks ladies!! I have hardly slept at all last night! Me and hubby were up having pillow talk all night :) we don't actually move until June 13th but that gives us time to plan out our move and all the little details :)


----------



## Nataliek

Congrats Amanda! Wonderful news, just what you need! 
@Smiler, glad you are back!!!

I have been having a really hard time the past week, it seems to have all hit me now. I am still spotting from getting my first period last week so I am praying it stops soon so I can start moving on. I am trying to cope with what happened day by day but hating the fact that I have to wait until June to try again. Even though I know my body needs it both mentally and physically.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Congrats Amanda! Wonderful news, just what you need!
> @Smiler, glad you are back!!!
> 
> I have been having a really hard time the past week, it seems to have all hit me now. I am still spotting from getting my first period last week so I am praying it stops soon so I can start moving on. I am trying to cope with what happened day by day but hating the fact that I have to wait until June to try again. Even though I know my body needs it both mentally and physically.


Take as much time as you need to grieve Natalie. I am still emotional over my loss from back in September. I would be preparing to have my baby at the end of this month. Even though the new house is a great distraction, it still doesn't take all the pain away :( it will happen for all of us soon. We will all get our sticky bfps this year!! It's a mission!!!


----------



## emmahobbsie

hello,
I dont want to butt in but you have described exactly how I feel.
I feel like i've done my time being happy for everyone else, for all my friends that are on their 3rd child and for those that werent even trying. Its so disheartening to know that we put our heart and soul into creating a perfect life and it to be snatched away while they weren't attempting it and fly through pregnancy :'(
I am insterested about the soy iso flavens too! I have VERY irregular cycles (3 maybe 4 a year), so do you think it would make any difference if i was to take it?
I have to take provera for my hycosy next month, so do you think i can take it with that?
Thankyou! 
Love & positivity
:kiss:


----------



## kmoshe2

I have not been temping. I have tried to use opk, although not for this cycle. I really don't know when I ovulated. What shocks me is that I got pregnant the month after getting off of birth control in August. Now that we are trying, it has been difficult. And this is the first month with spotting (not enough to need a pad).


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats on the house Amanda!! That's our goal for next year. Fx we have a new baby or one in the making to add to it!

Still testing here.. 10 dpo and faint annoying lines on wondfos :coffee:

I've been feeling down too girls. We would've been getting ready for baby next week. Surreal to think about. But what's meant to be will be. Still sucks


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kmoshe2

Thank you, MrsKitty. I am on day 29 of my cycle.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

We'll spoke to hubby again about ttc and he is still adamant we should take a break. As I said before I guess I know in my head it is probably off the best with my depression but I should have been getting ready for meeting my baby next month and not sure how I am going to cope with due date if I am not pregnant again and not even ttc.

I am convinced depression will get worse if we stop ttc but hubby thinks it will help.
Got counselling on Monday so will probably talk it through with counsellor although by then I think I will have missed ovulation as think it wil be in next day or two based on my opks xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler once you miss ovulation it does get easier. I used to get so down in the tww and when AF showed but when you're not ttc you sort of see AF as a good thing, my cycle got longer and AF got heavier which made me think it was worth a short ttc break. I wasn't ttc or pregnant on my due date and though it was hard it wasn't as awful as I was expecting. You feel more free once that date isn't hovering over you any more.


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks Anniebobs. I need some advice from those of you who have used opks. I know w are not really ttc at moment but I am using oks just to get a n idea of when in my cycle I am ovulating 
. Never used them before and I am confused.

Last wi days I have had quite strong lines but not as strong as control line so was expecting to see positive line today or tomorrow. However today's test had virtually no line at all. Thought might be a dud strip so did another one and still the same. Does this mean I haven't actually ovulated or do you think one of the stronger lines might have been day I ovulated.

Any advice greatly appreciated as am stressing myself out now xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

It's possible you missed your surge. I always took my opks first thing because I drink a lot of water during the day so when you're supposed to take it (11am-3pmish is supposed to be best) my urine would be too dilute so my lines would never be strong enough. I know people who would take a couple throughout the day to make sure they got their surge. Anyway I'm rambling, what I'm trying to say is that yes you probably have ovulated already but just haven't picked it up on opk. I'd suggest still taking opks for the next few days just to make sure but guessing that you've ovulated 12-36 hours after your darkest opk.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies well I did get my positive but didn't really like to say as so many of you was down from getting bfn and it didn't seem right of me well im back as I have started bleeding today yet another miscarriage not sure I can do this anymore


----------



## Nataliek

I am sorry I haven't been more supportive to everyone on here lately, I am really just trying to cope day by day. One of my friends, not super close, just started trying for her second and she is pregnant. I was feeling fine and then since I found out have been crying all night. It's still so fresh, only 3 weeks tomorrow since the medication. I feel like I should be moving on from this and feeling better. Every day does get easier but today is just not a good day. 

@Kelly I am so sorry to hear this, are you bleeding heavily? I had bleeding with my son and thought I was miscarrying but I didn't. Try not to worry just yet.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks nataliek no it has stopped but I have pains in my tummy all the time and I haven't a great track history.
im sorry you are feeling so sad I have the same a close friend of ours is pregnant and due the next day of when my last loss would of been due all she does is moan on facebook I feel like screaming at her at times we will get what we want eventually im sure we just have to work abit harder at it xxx massive hugs to you


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I have a scan on Tuesday at 10.20 but deep down I know its the end


----------



## Nataliek

MrsKitty thank you so much for your words, they truly are a huge help. I feel like sometimes this is the only support I have as no one truly understands the depths of what we are struggling with. I am feeling a bit better this morning, its a beautiful day, going to try and hit the gym. How are you feeling?

@Kelly, I am so sorry you going through this. Can you go get your bloodwork done? are you in fertility treatment?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

This cycle I am not temping or using opks. I am just going to have sex when I actually want to. My husband is supportive of this as I would rather not be extra stressed right now. Things are not going so well at work and I just need to make things in my life balance a little better. Ttc is still important but it is just not on my priority list this month. I will still be around to cheer you all on but this month I need an emotional and physical break from this race.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I feel the same when it comes to age feel like im against the clock all the time. Im not on any fertility treatment but now ive had 3 miscarriages I can get some tests to see what is going on,last time it took my body 3 months to get back on track


----------



## Nataliek

@Mrskitty I remember last November when I had a chemical in October and we couldn't BD because my husband was on shift during one of my fertile days. I actually asked him to call in sick from work. It's totally normal you're feeling that way so try not to feel too guilty. We feel the same re: timing. I have two children and my husband is 41, we don't want to do this for years and years and we won't. I have been thinking lately of facing moving on and it makes me sad, but trying to stay positive that it will happen. Have you thought of doing IUI? We really put pressure on ourselves to BD and because of our two losses and now ectopic, there is no question we will move straight to treatment. We don't want the added stress of timed sex and optimal trying time, we just want to know were getting things done at the exact time. If I hadn't had the losses it would be a different story. Maybe IUI could be a good option for you guys. 

@Amanda I have a really busy work schedule until the third week in May, I am travelling quite a bit. I am glad for a break but sad I have to wait. I know I need it though. It will probably make you feel rejuvenated and ready to try again after a nice break. 

We BD tonight for the first time in over 4 weeks after I had the ectopic. I had pain on my right side which scared me. The doctor said it would be normal because I am healing but sex was safe. I think I will wait another few weeks to try that again. 

@Kelly I am so sorry you are going through this. It's so painful and sad, I hope you get some answers really soon.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hi mrs kitty im ok dreading scan tomorrow as once they tell me I know then its over im clinging onto the dream of maybe its all ok but deep down I know its not. I hope you ladies are ok


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Kelly, I know how you are feeling. I wish you weren't going through this, what time is your scan? Are you still spotting/bleeding?

MrsKitty, our clinic only guarantees at 18% success rate for IUI. However, that's for couples that have unexplained or couples that have say a 2% chance of conceiving naturally. We have no trouble getting pregnant, it's apparently just staying that way. Theoretically IUI should work for us if not the first try, maybe the 2nd or 3rd. I honestly feel like we have tried naturally, it took us first month to get pregnant and I lost at 5 weeks. We tried again, first try after that and I lost again only this time two days after I found out I was PG, 4 weeks. Then we didn't actively try again until December 2013 and we got pregnant in February, only that was the ectopic. This is why I am so against trying naturally again, it's obviously not working so will try this and I will go on injections and progesterone. How many losses have you had? My doctor told me women do IUI all the time under circumstances like their husbands travel a lot and they are never around for ovulation and all sorts of various reasons. It might be a welcomed break for you, to know you don't have to add the pressure of timed sex. Just a thought, it might help you feel a little more control of things.


----------



## amanda111308

How much is iui?


----------



## LeahLou

What is iui? Sorry if it's a dumb question. I don't know much about fertility treatments other than Clomid. I didn't think we'd be in this place so I guess I should get informed! 
Sorry everyone's having such a rough time. All I want is everyone's rainbows!


----------



## Nataliek

@amanda it's covered by Ohip in Canada if you are in fertility treatment. We sought treatment for our two chemicals as we didn't want I waste years doing this because my husband is 41 and both of us have agreed 1-2 years tops. We just wanted to see if there were any underlying problems etc before we started trying again. Cycle monitoring costs very from clinic to clinic but mine was 225 for the entire year. You could even just do cycle monitoring and bd exactly when they tell you to, it's crazy what they can do! If you are doing a medicated cycle ( which we are to hopefully get two more mature eggs) you have to pay for the drugs on top, or you can do a natural cycle. It's 350 for the washing of the sperm sample before the procedure. So in total for us, 225 for one time cycle monitoring fee, 350 for the gonal f injections (but that's covered by benefits) and 350 for the sperm wash. But after the one time cycle monitoring fee it's just 350 for the sperm wash each time you do the procedure. We got in to our clinic within a month of putting through our referral and I love it. I wouldn't do this under the care of our family physician given what I have now experienced. However it's almost like I know too much lol. 

@leah IUI is intrauterine insemination. They wash the sperm and inseminate into the very top part of the uterus close to the tubes at the right timing for ovulation. They monitor your ovaries for mature follicles and can tell when you will release your egg. If you don't release it on your own, they can give you a trigger shot to do it and then they inseminate. Im practically a scientist now!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Kelly how did your scan go? Been thinking of you today x x


----------



## amanda111308

I thin Kelly's scan went well. On another thread she updated saying she measured approx 6 weeks and a heartbeat was seen :) glad everything is looking up for her.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies sorry I didn't updaye yesterday was in complete shock there was a heartbeat I was gobsmacked early days so lots of rest is it ok to stay on this thread as id love to keep updated on you ladies xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly, please stay! Mrskitty is right, we need some positivity on here! So very happy everything went well xo


----------



## kelly1973

thankyou so much ladies id love to stay I think you guys are ace xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Kelly! 

I started spotting brown last night so ended up with a scan this morning. Was not expecting anything but there was a heartbeat and the smudge was measuring 3.5mm which is right around 6 1/2 weeks. I honestly thought it was all over, that's how my other mcs started, I can't quite believe it.


----------



## Smiler79

Glad both you lovely ladies had good scan results x x 

I am really confused at moment. Aside from the fact that hubby said he wanted to give ttc a break but isn't bring careful !! 

My body is completely confusing me too. I used opks for first time this month. I got a couple of dark but not completely positive lines but then straight to a completely negative test. Now I am cd17(day 1 being 1st day of af) of a usual 26 day cycle and I am getting what feels like ovulation pains. I used to get them every month before the miscarriage when I wasn't on pill but haven't had them at all since miscarriage.

I don't know what to think. Could I be ovulating really late or could the pains be something completely different ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Anniebobs

Are you still taking opks? You could be ovulating late, the body does some strange things after mc, you could have been hearing up to ov but then didn't and you're doing it now. Or it could have been a long surge. I've heard of people ovulating up to 5 days after a positive opk but they only knew because they were temping.


----------



## Smiler79

No I am not still using opks as confused me and we weren't supposed to be ttc this month but now I am even more confused!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly1973

annibobs so pleased for your results we can be bump buddies xx
Smiler your body built up to ov but didn't and is trying again I would do the opks twice daily or even 3 times as it might just be a quick surge and just get bding xxxx


----------



## Smiler79

Just checking in to see how everyone is. Been a bit quiet on here last few days. Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## kelly1973

hey smiler how are you?


----------



## Ltruns33

I'm gonna hop on here and join the discussion. I had a early miscarriage in late august, almost spetember. It's crazy that I only knew I was pregnant for 48 hours but was already so amazed/thrilled/attached. We had been ttc for 16 months at that point so, I felt so much relief, whew the long wait was over. After the miscarriage, it was pretty dark for a month or so. I was pretty positive I'd be pregnant by the due date, more fearfully hopeful. I have dreaded April 30th for 8.5 months. It is coming so close that I just want to crawl in a hole until it passes. Mother's day is even right after that. To make matters worse, my sister is due May 10th. She looks like what I should look like right now. Our babies could have been "twins" almost I bet. She's having a boy; I've always wanted a boy. Sadly, this has put a little bit of a strain on our relationship. Of course I am happy for her, and can't wait to meet my nephew- its just a hurt only people in our position can understand. 

My af is due tomorrow and i can pretty much feel it coming. So, I am devastated. I just *knew* I would be pregnant by this month. I heard once that the anniversary of a loss is like you are experiencing that loss all over again, for the first time. I definitely agree. 

Hubby and I are going to take a weekend trip around the time of my old due date. So that's a positive. 

Hope you all get your much hoped for BFP's. SOrry to sound so glum, just having that kind of a day. 

2nd round of clomid was this month, 100mg days 3-9. 
Probably will start round three this week. 



Hubby and


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ltruns33 welcome to the group. Please do not apologise for being glum. We are all here to listen and support you. This is a great group for that.

I know exactly how you feel so be my due date was 14 th May so it is creeping round and I am still not pregnant and very unlikely this month as we are supposed to taking a break from ttc although still bd a couple of times this month without being careful so who knows.

I was like You and convinced I would be pregnant again by my due date as I that is what happened wi. My rainbow baby. I fell pregnant 6 months after losing I my first angel. Although it didn't take away the pain from the loss of my angel, it did seem to make the due date a little easier to deal with. I am dreading the 14th May, ESP as I know 2 other pekoe who are due that day too xxxx


----------



## amanda111308

My original due date was April 25th and as it approaches I am feeling slightly disheartened :( although I must say, the break from ttc this month has definitely helped keep me calmer and more relaxed. Sometimes I have moments where I wish I hadn't quit temping but truthfully I have way less stress which is ideal this month with Easter this coming weekend. :)

I am feeling pretty good :) how is everyone else? Anything good to report?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ltruns,

As someone who has had two early losses, I know the pain all too well. It truly does not matter how long you are pregnant for, it hurts no matter what. Did the doctors classify it as a chemical pregnancy? The first time my levels reached 181 and then dropped within a week. The second time I got to 80 and then gone. All in all over by 5 1/2 weeks. It devastated us and I am on the road to recovery after an ectopic pregnancy last month. My original due date for our first loss was in early May so I feel your pain and my girlfriend is pregnant, just announced and I have been distancing myself from her. It's hard but you know what? You are going to get through it. I was not coping well after the ectopic was over and I am now feeling so much more positive about things. My husband and I are going away this weekend and I am really looking forward to it, sounds like you could use a get-away too. The ladies on here are lovely and you will get lots of support!

@Smiler, how are you hanging in there sweetie?

@Amanda, how are you doing????


----------



## Ltruns33

Thank you all! It's nice to know others know how I feel- of course, i'd never wish this sort of understanding on anyone- bc understanding in this case means you've been there. Still no af today, but I'm on clomid so I may have to take provera to induce a period.

Wishing you all the best! and lots of strength as sensitive dates come and go.


----------



## Smiler79

HI Natalie.

Glad you have got a nice weekend away to look forward to. Af is due fr me this Friday and although I am expecting her to arrive on time there is a small chance of a bfp as we dod bd without protection three times this month but I have no symptoms so not expecting any miracles.

my depression is not improving and I have to waot til middle of may for my 16 weeks of counselling to start. in fact first session will be in week of my due date. I know counselling is not going tohelp over night but hate waiting as despite the bding without protection hubby is still saying he wants to put ttc on hold until I am better and longer I wait to get started woth counselling longer I have to wait for my rainbow baby.xxx

sorry rant over xxxx


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry so many of you are approaching your due dates. It was a really tough time for me as well as that was the date I was hoping to be pregnant by. Think once it passed I actually felt a weight was lifted. Luckily the month after my baby should have been born, I found out I was pregnant again. I still have 2 more due dates to pass but as you can imagine the first one was the one I was most stressed about and hopefully I'll stay pregnant this time.

It does get a lot easier once the due date passes, even if it's really hard at the time.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi girls. Just read the whole thread. Congrats to those who have BFPS and so sorry to those that are feeling so low. 

My background: I have 2 daughters ages 5 and 8 from a previous marriage. Tried for 8 months and finally got a BFP early December 2013 only to find out I had a blighted ovum and had a d&c onjJanuary 3rd. What a great way to start off the new year. Any how been trying since then and no luck so I know how you feel. I think I ovulated yesterday or maybe today so just entering the 2 ww I think.


----------



## Smiler79

Welcome to baby love x x


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Smiler - I am so sorry you are struggling so much, I have been there myself. This whole process can be very consuming and draining. I feel much better and I know now how much I need this physical/emotional break. Maybe your husband is trying to indirectly take the pressure off? You know, trying but not trying?

Hi Babylove, I have two children from a previous marriage as well. My husband and I have had two chemicals and an ectopic in the past year. Not fun, I know how you feel.


----------



## Baby.Love12

You are so right natalie it is so emotionally draining. I dont know what i would do if it happens again. I wanted to have one more before i turn 30 ..i am 28 so well see.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies! So... I caved and poas... (Opk) and got a positive this morning! I haven't seen a true positive opk like this before ever... Now I wish O didn't have to work all day and then bd... I want to bd right now!! Lol

I texted hubby and said exactly the following: " sexy time tonight and tomorrow am... :)"

Lol I know it at least made him smile


----------



## Baby.Love12

amanda111308 said:


> Hey ladies! So... I caved and poas... (Opk) and got a positive this morning! I haven't seen a true positive opk like this before ever... Now I wish O didn't have to work all day and then bd... I want to bd right now!! Lol
> 
> I texted hubby and said exactly the following: " sexy time tonight and tomorrow am... :)"
> 
> Lol I know it at least made him smile

:happydance: yay!! Sucks to have to wait all day, won't be able to concentrate.


----------



## amanda111308

Exactly! Ugh I just want to rush through today and get home but at the same time I just don't want to be excited. It's been months of trying and nothing.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I totally know how you feel.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## LeahLou

Hey baby love! :hi: I also have one from a previous relationship and have had 4 miscarriages and 2 chemicals with my hubby. It sucks and makes no sense. :(

Cd 11. Boring. Won't O till next week. That's my favorite part of the month honestly. Seems like its the only time hubs wants to bd anymore :cry: but I'm a monogamous pornstar so even if we dtd everyday Id still want it :rofl:


----------



## amanda111308

I am so pissed off at my husband right now... He is usually so adamant about timing out bd to maximize out chances of conceiving. Yet.... I am ovulating right now and we haven't had sex in over a week and no action tonight. I have missed it for sure now... On to next month... Seriously hoping AF shows up early this month... Ugh I could smother that snoring arse right now...


----------



## LeahLou

Oh Amanda, you are not alone. That happened to me last month. And I'm hoping it doesn't again. I feel bad that I'm angry since he's worked all week and started a class tonight so he was gone from 6a-9p today. But he talks up how much he wants to have a baby, then snores away. I feel like smacking him across the head and saying "how do you think babies are made?!?!? By sleeping??? Cause that's all you do when you're home!!!!" :dohh:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hey leah! I have followed some of your other threads so I know your story. Very sorry u keep having to go through that. 

Amanda. I dealt with that last week thats why im worried that we only BD day before O so I dont know if I stand a chance. Hope you get a bfp soon.


----------



## Nataliek

@Babylove in February we only BD once before 0, I got my dates off and I got pregnant. It is really the luck of the draw sometimes.

Im off for a nice long weekend with my husband, I hope you ladies have a nice Easter weekend and take some time to yourself xoxo


----------



## Baby.Love12

Nataliek said:


> @Babylove in February we only BD once before 0, I got my dates off and I got pregnant. It is really the luck of the draw sometimes.
> 
> Im off for a nice long weekend with my husband, I hope you ladies have a nice Easter weekend and take some time to yourself xoxo

It is a gamble for sure Natalie. I hope you have a wonderful weekend and a great easter.


----------



## LeahLou

Oh I feel special! I have a follower! :hugs: thanks girl, it's been a rough road.

Natalie! I've been trying to keep up with you! Glad you're getting away. We get to go to DC next weekend because hubby's taking some vehicle extractment/aerial opps class to up his firefighting game :haha: but Emmy and I will be going to some awesome museums!!


----------



## amanda111308

Ok so I didn't get my spike in temp... Yeah that's right started temping on my "month off" lol so I am still in the race! Me and hubs bd this morning so hopefully there is a wink of hope still. Not feeling to positive but it's something right? Lol totally grasping at straws now... Tee hee!!


----------



## Nataliek

@leah that will be so fun for you guys, a good distraction! I forgot your hubby was a fireman too! Any plans for Easter weekend?

@amanda when do you guys close on your house?


----------



## LeahLou

You've got a better chance than me so far Amanda!!

I'm the nursery lead at my moms church so I'll have a little one to watch, then we put together an Easter egg hunt for my girl and her friend :) should be fun!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies well my af is due today. Not arrived this morning. This would normally be a good sign as in past it has always been there when I wake up in morning after a day Or so of cramps. However last month I got my hopes up ashadno ore cramps and no af in morning but then it arrived in afternoon with no warning so will see what happens over next day or so.

How is everyone else


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> @leah that will be so fun for you guys, a good distraction! I forgot your hubby was a fireman too! Any plans for Easter weekend?
> 
> @amanda when do you guys close on your house?

I am not sure off the top of my head what our closing date is, it's marked I the calendar at home hehe very excited that all conditions have been removed though :)


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies well my af is due today. Not arrived this morning. This would normally be a good sign as in past it has always been there when I wake up in morning after a day Or so of cramps. However last month I got my hopes up ashadno ore cramps and no af in morning but then it arrived in afternoon with no warning so will see what happens over next day or so.
> 
> How is everyone else

I am 1dpo today so hoping the one time we bd during my fertile window was enough. I hope your AF stays away!! When will you be testing?


----------



## Smiler79

As it is long weekend in uk I am going to try and hold off til Tuesday. But only bd 3times this month so expecting af to arrive in next day or so x


----------



## Baby.Love12

amanda111308 said:


> Smiler79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies well my af is due today. Not arrived this morning. This would normally be a good sign as in past it has always been there when I wake up in morning after a day Or so of cramps. However last month I got my hopes up ashadno ore cramps and no af in morning but then it arrived in afternoon with no warning so will see what happens over next day or so.
> 
> How is everyone else
> 
> I am 1dpo today so hoping the one time we bd during my fertile window was enough. I hope your AF stays away!! When will you be testing?Click to expand...

I think I am 5 DPO despite what my ticker says and I am right with you, only BD once during my fertile period so I will be hoping we both get a BFP this month. :happydance:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Smiler79 said:


> As it is long weekend in uk I am going to try and hold off til Tuesday. But only bd 3times this month so expecting af to arrive in next day or so x

Keep your chin up, you never know. :flower:


----------



## amanda111308

Any sign of AF smiler? What is everyone doing this Easter weekend?

Me and my hubs are taking out little guy to go see a movie tomorrow and I am hoping to plan a nice dinner and an Easter egg hunt :) so excited!!


----------



## LeahLou

I have had a busy weekend already!

I'm a make up artist, so I had a wedding this morning and I think there were 12-15 faces to do. Now I'm preparing for the Easter egg hunt at my parents tomorrow. It'll be a long day! I'm the nursery lead at my parents church, then we're going to a luncheon after, then egg hunt 1 at my parents, egg hunt 2 at hubs grandmas, then Easter supper with his family. Phew! Can't wait to sleep a little before tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Smiler79

We took our daughter to our local farm today where she met the easter bunny!!!

TOmorrow I am going ot a 7am easter service on the downs followed by normal church service at 10am then off fir a family dinner to celebrate easter and my mums birthday.
Monday we make take daughter to cinema as weather is supposed to be rubbish.

Still no AF yet and gave in and bought a two pack of tests today so if af is not here when I wake up n morning I may give in and do a sneaky test. sure af is just late but still got my fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Smiler79

Happy Easter to all you lovely ladies. Think I may have got the perfect Easter present. Caved and tested this morning and think I have got my bfp!!!!!!! It is faint but definitely positive!!!! I am going to try and keep calm and test again Tuesday if af still hasn't shown but feeling very positive x x x


----------



## Anniebobs

Wow smiler that's fantastic news!! Really happy for you! Sending you lots of sticky baby dust :dust:

Happy Easter everyone :bunny:


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks Anniebobs. Totally petrified. Haven't even told hubby yet as we're supposed to be taking a break from ttc this month!! Just so scared as not sure I can cope with another loss x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Aww smiler!! I am so pleased for you!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies . Told hubby and he is over moon even though it had been his idea to take a break from ttc. Good to be able to share news with you ladies as not telling many people as so scared to jinx things x c


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies quick question as hubby is making me doubt myself. Does it matter if the positive lines on test are quite faint? I did two tests yesterday and they both came up within first 30secs but not very dark . Hubby is know saying are they dark enough lines to be pregnant? 

My period was due Thursday and still hasn't shown up and I am feeling mildly nauseas, really tired and brushing my teeth makes me feel sick. Surely I can't be imagining it all !?!,!?!??


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

What was your tww like smiler? Anything new?


----------



## Smiler79

Here is pic of my tests. Not sure how clear it will be but what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







20140421_091647.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKitty

Smiler79 said:


> Here is pic of my tests. Not sure how clear it will be but what do you think?

Could not be more clearer a bfp! :)


----------



## Topanga053

Smiler, just stalking the TTCAL board and saw your post. I don't think those lines are faint at all!! When I was TTCAL my first positive test (after 8 months TTCAL... gah!) was so light you could barely see the line. Yours is MUUUCHH darker than mine was, no comparison. And I ended up having a healthy baby girl nine months later, so don't worry too much about the lines! You're definitely pregnant. Here's to a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Yay smiler congrats girl!!! Does not matter at all if the lines are faint. Hope everyone had a wonderful easter. Afm 8 dpo today still crampy off and on normal tender breasts nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler get a frer I bet you'd get a decent line. You're definitely pregnant!


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks ladies. Just don't think it's sunk in yet. Completely paranoid everytime I go to bathroom just in case af has suddenly turned up.

Have been taking folicacid since started trying to conceive but started taking 75mg of aspirin today on recommendation of my friend who is a midwife. She says it is something they recommend if you have had recurrent miscarriages as aspirin thins your blood so reduces risk of clots which is most common cause of miscarriage. Pics am willing to give anything a try.

Amanda my tww wasn't hugely different to usual. Only difference really was that I have lost a couple of pound which I always do when I am in first trimester and I have had an outbreak of spots which is very rare for me as have eczema and rarely suffer with spots as skin is too dry x x 

How has everyone else's Easter been?


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler I'm on 75mg aspirin too, doctor recommended it even though my tests for a clotting disorder came back negative. Midwife also thinks highly of it, there's no side effects because it's such a low dose so can only do good. It's got me to 8 weeks anyway so fingers crossed!

Easters been good but tiring. Seen lots of family and friends, our house has basically had a revolving door on it since friday!


----------



## Nataliek

Aww Smiler amazing!! Those are definitely positive. FRER are usually always darker for some reason, just more sensitive I think. So very happy for you!!

I just got back from an amazing weekend in Chicago with my husband, I really needed it. Back to reality now!


----------



## amanda111308

So exciting. I hope the rest of us get our bfps, this month will be the end of the race of trying to conceive before the would have been due date. I am 5dpo today and praying so hard this can finally happen for me too. 

I am trying not to lose hope but I just don't know anymore. I have spent so much money on supplements and all kinds of crap to help with conception and to no avail... Not to mention the emotional sanity I spent on all of this. Arrrg oh well whatever will be will be.


----------



## Smiler79

Oh Amanda it is so hard isn't it. I phoned epu today and they have booked me in for an early scan at approx 7 weeks. It so booked for 13th May which is day before my angel would have been due. ReAlly hoping it is a good omen x.


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how was your Easter weekend ? AF got me on Sunday night I really thought I was pregnant this month :( I will just have to keep trying 

Congratulations smiler on your bfp that's fantastic news :happydance: xx


----------



## Ltruns33

Congrats Smiler! Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Very quiet on here. Everyone ok?


----------



## LeahLou

3 dpo and itching to test :coffee:... We're going away for the weekend so I think I'm going to challenge myself to not bring tests and wait till Monday or Tuesday with the cheapies :)


----------



## amanda111308

8dpo and the start of a triphasic temp shift. Despite the fact that today would have been my due date I am not at all as upset as I thought I would be. I am not going to test this cycle until AF is late. If I can hold out, I am going to see if I can wait until I am a week late. How are you feeling smiler? Did you take an frer or confirmed by the doctor yet?


----------



## LeahLou

Phew! What a month Amanda!
My longest pregnancy a due date is May 1, so I'm not sure how I'll be. I'm thinking I'll plant something in memory. Fx we both caught it this month!


----------



## Smiler79

I am feeling ok. Occasional waves of nausea and still got sore boobs but otherwise ok. If I remember rightly my symptoms normally kick in at about 6 weeks so looking forward to that!! Didn't do an frer in end but did two more tests wed and they came up straight away and were much darker so taking that to be a good sign.

Amanda and Leah really hope you get your bfps this cycle x x


----------



## kelly1973

wow smiler I just checked in massive congrats to you xxxx


----------



## amanda111308

9dpo and feeling cramps today and no cm for the past 3 days :( feeling uncertain


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda that sounds positive, don't you normally get cm after ov? I normally do but then during my last tww didn't get any!

Good luck to everyone in the tww now, we'll hopefully have some more bfps in here soon.


----------



## amanda111308

Omgosh it's 10dpo and this morning I feel absolutely terrible. The past day or so not only has urination been much more frequent than usual but bm's too like a minimum of 3 times a day and it's isn't diarrhea... It's super annoying but only if I'm not pregnant... If I am God can load on all the symptoms he wants. I will legit suffer for a chance to have another baby.


----------



## LeahLou

I know what you mean Amanda!! I feel terrible today. Fx it's hormones and not sickness!!


----------



## amanda111308

I am now just trying to decide when to test... Hmmm I am 10dpo today... Me and hubby are having a 2 day date this week (Wednesday - Thursday) and I am hoping to give great news. He longs for a baby like I do and thankfully he has been amazing and incredibly supportive. My temps had a tiny dip yesterday but shot back up this morning. Ff predicts a triphasic pattern beginning on cd26... Hmmm I will share my chart in a few minutes once the app sends the link to my email... Sorry lol on my phone


----------



## amanda111308

Today I have a weird sensation going on, on my left side not cramping but almost like a burrowing/digging feeling...


----------



## amanda111308

Here is the link to my chart :) please have a look and tell me your honest thoughts!! 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/274556/


----------



## LeahLou

Our hubby's sound similar. Sometimes I wonder if he wants a baby more than me! He also wants more kids than I do, but I'm sure I could be easily persuaded to have a couple more :haha: 

I'll check out your chart!


----------



## LeahLou

Wow! Compared to your last cycle, this one looks great! Esp with your temp rising and staying high! Yay! Fx it's a good sign!


----------



## amanda111308

Leah and all other ladies who can humor me does anyone are anything in this picture? I swear I see a line a little more to the left but it popped up immediately... It's a lot harder to see on this pic as it is so unbelievably faint but I am feeling cautiously optimistic now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LeahLou

Pshhhh you're asking the queen of line squinting! Of course I see something!


----------



## amanda111308

Really? Oh my!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

No it's a dollar store hpt. I will pick up some frer today or tomorrow. Maybe tomorrow as I would like to see strong lines if it's true. I'm excited and sick to my stomach scared. Please pray for me ladies I need a lot of support. I have been so concentrated on getting the bfp and now that it's is remotely possible I am FREAKED out!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Got everything crossed for you Amanda x x x.


----------



## amanda111308

How is everyone feeling today? I am going to test tomorrow morning or Thursday morning. I really want to see dark lines if it is even true... That or it will start AF right on time. 
Leahlou anything new to report? 

Natalie you must be gearing up now to ttc right? 

Fingers crossed for all of us ladies!!!

Lotsa love and babydust!!


----------



## LeahLou

Just waiting... 7dpo.. :coffee: did a cheap blue dye and nada (obviously :haha:)
Lots of bfps in testing section and I'm getting jealous!


----------



## amanda111308

LeahLou said:


> Just waiting... 7dpo.. :coffee: did a cheap blue dye and nada (obviously :haha:)
> Lots of bfps in testing section and I'm getting jealous!

I can totally relate to the feelings of jealousy. I am truly happy for others but I just want it to be my turn now... Please God, I have given up and just surrender. If it's meant to be it will be I suppose. Still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! Let's keep the conversations going!!

A little off topic but me and my hubs are having a daytime date day while our son is at day home on Thursday. Lunch and movie out maybe some shopping. The only thing that would make it a more perfect day would be a bfp to flaunt! Haha *praying*


----------



## LeahLou

Yep, I feel like it's been forever since I saw pretty double lines. It's really getting to me. 
I hope it's our month girl!

Aww that's fun! DH has something planned for Mother's Day so I'm excited for that!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls, I'm in Ottawa for work this week and I am pooped! 

Yes, amanda, try again end of next month! I am having a repeat sonohystogram this Friday to check my tube, make sure things are normal. Next cycle we start IUI process!


----------



## amanda111308

Aww Natalie, you are so awesome :) so excited to see what the next few months hold for you!


----------



## Nataliek

Aww thanks, Amanda. I am excited too, so glad I had this break. How are you doing? Did you do another test???


----------



## amanda111308

I am going to do a test here shortly. My little one woke up very early this morning (4:31am) and needed some mommy cuddles. Hehe


----------



## kelly1973

did you test Amanda xxx


----------



## amanda111308

Holy SH*T ladies!!! We've done it!!! We caught the egg by bd once in our fertile window and by God we have done it!!!! I am bawling!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Anniebobs

That is such a great line Amanda!! Congratulations! You and your husband will have a great date day now!


----------



## amanda111308

We are both soo excited! I am so scared though I hope this is my take home rainbow baby!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Love the ticker! I know how hard it is to stay positive but you may as well enjoy the pregnancy, you'd be gutted if something happens even if you try and not get your hopes up. So when are you due?


----------



## amanda111308

January 8th however my son had to be induced and was born exactly 2 weeks early and if this happens again... Baby will be born on Christmas Day lol


----------



## amanda111308

When are you due Anniebobs?


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww maybe a Christmas baby! 

Going by my most recent scan I'm due 28th November (my tickers off by a day). I was induced 3 weeks early with dd but reckon I'll go over this time :haha:


----------



## Smiler79

:happydance::flower:Yay yay yay Amanda!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled for you xxxx has definitely been a lucky month as we only bd twice and caught the egg.

I am due 27th December so only a couple of weeks before you x x x x.


----------



## Smiler79

I am actually crying for you!!!! Stupid baby hormones!!!!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Pregnancy has been confirmed at the docs and will be getting bloods drawn tomorrow. First ultrasound is booked for May 29th and first prenatal on June 19th! Got all my ducks in a row!!!


----------



## LeahLou

You so deserve this!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

I leave for 4 days and look what happens!!! So very happy for you Amanda!!! You must be over the moon! I hope you ladies don't leave now that you have your bfp's, I love talking to you girls!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> I leave for 4 days and look what happens!!! So very happy for you Amanda!!! You must be over the moon! I hope you ladies don't leave now that you have your bfp's, I love talking to you girls!!!

I am not going anywhere Natalie! I am always here for you!!


----------



## Smiler79

As long as you are happy to have us I am not going anywhere either xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Its always hard to join a new friend and establish a new support system, I am glad we have this thread!


----------



## amanda111308

Mrs kitty what cd are you?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs kitty what cd are you?
> 
> I am cd10, I got my positive opk today (I normally get it two days in a row). This is a day early, not sure it is to do with the new supplements but think if it means my lp is longer it is not a bad thing? Now I just have to hope dh is up to some bd ;)
> 
> How are you feeling Amanda? Has it began to sink in yet? :)Click to expand...

Oh yay!! Positive opk means it's prime time at your house! And yes a longer lp is always a good thing :) 

AFM I was cramping a lot last night and I am still scared silly but overall I have a pretty good feeling about this pregnancy. I'm not sure yet if I should trust this feeling because it is still SUPER early... I have a new doctor and he is amazing. He called me yesterday to offer some words of encouragement and to let me know he will order every test and sonogram I want to keep me as stress free as possible. I am incredibly grateful to have him on team baby #2 that's for sure! He has ordered weekly blood draws up to 10 weeks to keep an eye on my hcg levels at which point we will have already had the first sonogram and prenatal appointment. :) feeling blessed and enjoying every moment no matter what happens!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Your doctor sounds fantastic, Amanda. I am so happy for you!!!!! 

AFM: I just had my repeat sonohystogram and I am healthy, uterus looks great and both tubes are open. No blockage from the ectopic! They said we can try again now or wait until the end of the month and go through the IUI process. We are going to just be casual this month about it, no stress. I think we will likely do the IUI as we aren't going to go crazy trying. 

Mrskitty, it will be us soon enough!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Yay Amanda!!!! :hugs: 
Cramping is actually a good sign! Everything's making room for baby!!

Awesome news Natalie! 

Can't wait till this thread is covered in bfps!!


----------



## amanda111308

LeahLou said:


> Yay Amanda!!!! :hugs:
> Cramping is actually a good sign! Everything's making room for baby!!
> 
> Awesome news Natalie!
> 
> Can't wait till this thread is covered in bfps!!

I think once we all have our rainbow bfps we should make a new thread in PAL. 

WONDERFUL NEWS NATALIE!!! April was the month we were actually taking a break. We bd 2 days in the beginning of the cycle and on ovulation day. Turns out the opks I had were crap because I got a negative the days leading up to o (testing 3 times a day) I had faint lines all month. So basically we bd once in the fertile week and it was enough. The tww was easy because I had already written myself off and I felt completely normal. No symptoms at all! No sore boobs or heartburn or nausea just completely normal. 

Craziness!


----------



## amanda111308

I really hope cramping is normal and a good sign. I have cramping on both sides (different times) and then a few hours go by and it'll start up again. I feel wet down there and fear the sight of blood when I go to the bathroom but it is always just snotty like yellowish cm... Sorry I know it's gross but for me this cm was typical before AF so I am still freaked... 

Had my bloods drawn yesterday and because of my previous losses the doc I have is testing everything! They took 10 large vials from me yesterday leaving me weak and pale which took me off for the night shift at work. We told our parents last night and my husbands parents were thrilled and so was my father but my mom not so much because we told her it has to be a secret at least until our first ultrasound at the end of this month. She wants to tell the whole world. 

This is kinda of exciting too because we conceived this baby right before the would have been due date... Wow!! God is good!


----------



## Smiler79

Amanda your story completely mirrors mine. We had decided not to ttc last month as had lots going on emotionally and only bd twice but caught our rainbow egg and the month before due date. Now my first reassurance scan is at approx 7weeks and is day before my angels due date.

We have told my two closest friends and a couple of my friends at church as desperate for all prayers and luck I can get. Haven't told parents yet as just was t yo wait til first scan as fed up of telling them good news only to have to follow it with bad news.

Still not got many symptoms. Slight cramping on and off, tender (but not sore) boobs and very mild nausea when I first wake up. 

Really keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies who are still waiting for those bfps.
I have started a thread in pal for other mummies due in December but I think a thread for us would be fab too xx


----------



## Nataliek

Ok so change of plans. I'm going in for cm tomorrow morning, cycle day 11. We are either going to have the IUI done next weekend when I am due to ovulate or we are going to try on our own with cycle monitoring. I met with my doctor this morning and she said there are no guarantees with any course of treatment or with trying naturally so, we figure, what have we got to lose? If it doesn't work this cycle will do a medicated one next time. Thoughts?


----------



## amanda111308

I say go for it hun! The only thing to lose here is a chance at an earlier bfp!!


----------



## LeahLou

So jealous of all you pre-due date bfp ladies! It's really gotten to me this month. But I gotta stay strong!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks, Amanda! I feel the same. I was thinking I have things going on in June, July and the months are never going to be perfect so I am not over thinking it I'm just going for it. 

I know, Leah. It's so very hard, you will get your bfp soon enough!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

That's the thing Mrs Kitty, I am away next week in Vancouver (work) and then my travel stops for awhile but I still have meetings to juggle etc. The timing is never going to be completely perfect and we made a commitment to this so it just has to be something that I need factor into the mix. I won't lie, I am tired this morning and it's only Monday! lol

When are you due to test Mrs. Kitty?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Leah I never managed to get my bfp before the due date. It was hard but honestly once that had passed it felt like a weight was lifted, it is such a pressure we put on ourselves for no reason! I was lucky that I fell the following month but I think it had a lot to do with me being more relaxed about when it would happen.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks for the comfort ladies :hugs: it is some weird pressure we put on ourselves. Still hard. I've always wanted a spring or summer baby so I guess if AF shows in the next day or 2, we'll get a shot at that in a couple months :) DH is a rock for me! He's so positive. I told him to shut up last night though cause I have to let out my emotions out and be sad every now and then :haha:


----------



## Nataliek

MrsKitty said:


> Nataliek said:
> 
> 
> That's the thing Mrs Kitty, I am away next week in Vancouver (work) and then my travel stops for awhile but I still have meetings to juggle etc. The timing is never going to be completely perfect and we made a commitment to this so it just has to be something that I need factor into the mix. I won't lie, I am tired this morning and it's only Monday! lol
> 
> When are you due to test Mrs. Kitty?
> 
> Are you away travelling for long with work Natalie? Sounds as if you have a very busy workload. Yeah it never will be perfect and really for most of us we can not time it. I am sure whatever you decide will be right for you. I never knew in the beginning how much ttc would take over my life :wacko:
> 
> I am only 2dpo, so I think I will try hold off till 12dpo. My chart shows I ovulated at cd11 (though I have not been temping just opk and obs) and had positive opks cd10 and 11. We bd 10 and 12 but not 11 which is typical but still hopeful as it was evening on 10 and morning and 12. Only thing concerns me is I did not notice much ewcm. I keep thinking I should temp again as will know if ovulating but it stressed me when I did it before.
> 
> When do you have to decide to go ahead with IUI? I think I may consider this if nothing happens in a few months.Click to expand...

We decided to move forward with it almost as soon as we got our intitial test results back. We had two chemicals and my husband is 40 and I know I am only 33 but I have children and neither one of us wants to do this past 1-2 years. We really wanted to try and accelerate the process with IUI if possible. After the two losses the timed sex was so stressful and it was exhausting both of us, my husband is also a fireman and his work schedule sometimes prevents optimal trying. I know what you mean about temping, I have never done it. I think it would just be something to add to the stress. I can pretty much pinpoint when the best times to have sex are, I get every ovulation symptom in the book. I think it could be a really viable option for you, you might want to look into it. Are you in treatment or just naturally trying? I am doing an unmedicated cycle as we were too late in the cycle to try the injections, I am sort of happy I am doing it naturally this time around.

I was at the clinic bright and early for cycle monitoring today, I am cycle day 11 and I have a 13mm follicle on my right ovary. It has to be between 18-22mm to ovulate so I have tomorrow off and back in on Wednesday and then likely every day until Friday or Saturday. They give you what they call a trigger shot to release your egg and then they do the IUI. It's all happening fast as we hadn't planned on starting again until the end of the month but, its what we want so why delay? I am a little worried because Im going to ovulate from the same side as I had the ectopic, though the doctor has told me not to panic, I have a 90% chance I won't have another one. Just worries me that the egg won't make it and get stuck in any scar tissue from the site of the ectopic. Anyway Im rambling lol. I have about 4-5 trips a year for work, these recent ones just happen to be back to back. A friend of mine is coming with me to Vancouver and I think she is slightly disappointed I won't be indulging in our standard cocktails as I am having this done right before we go lol. Oh well, it will all be worth it if it works! 

@Leah hang in there hunny, I know its emotionally draining and hard. It will be our time soon enough!!


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies... I am worried. I have no symptoms at all... I didn't have many with the pregnancy I lost last time as well. I can't get it out of my head that this will just end in loss too... :( I hate to whine since I have what I have wanted for so long but I need advice on how to stop worrying... May 29th feels SO far away... I just want to see that heartbeat and hear some good news.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Congrats Amanda. Im sure everything is fine. Cant wait to see more bfps


----------



## Smiler79

Amanda. I know what you mean. Apart from being more tired than usual I do t have any symptoms either. I have got one more week til scan when I will be 7 weeks but I am really tempted to see if they can move it forward. However I am worried that if I have scan too early big will be too early to see heartbeat and thst will just increase my anxiety


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck for this week Natalie, sounds like it's all go at the moment!

Amanda and smiler don't worry about no symptoms, mine were minimal until 6 weeks then I started with morning sickness. I know it's easier said than done though because I seem to be better this week and I'm panicking my ms has gone too soon! You'd think I'd have chilled out a bit after 2 good scans but no!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, @Amanda and Smiler, MrsKitty is right. 6 weeks is typical when your beta is over 1000. The only symptoms I ever had early were bad pms! When I was pregnant with my son, wow look out lol. Once I hit 6 weeks I couldn't even drink coffee I was so ill. Try not to worry, you are very hyper aware of everything that is going on because of your losses, I am the same.


----------



## amanda111308

Thanks for all your kind and encouraging words ladies. I am just so afraid of history repeating itself. My husband is babying me like crazy! He always wants me to rest and not lift a thing haha but he will find all too quickly I will have to do some as we are moving into our house next month. I'll be 10 weeks then.. Provided all goes well... April has been a good month. I am so thankful :)


----------



## Smiler79

I have reached 6 weeks although until scan that doesn't mean anything so reached 7 weeks before but baby had groped developing at 5 weeks. I have been feeling slightly nauseas when hungry today and stil very tired but still no other symptoms :-(. I know I will be moaning if and when I get them but at then moment I would be happy to have every symptom going if it meant baby was ok xx


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> I have reached 6 weeks although until scan that doesn't mean anything so reached 7 weeks before but baby had groped developing at 5 weeks. I have been feeling slightly nauseas when hungry today and stil very tired but still no other symptoms :-(. I know I will be moaning if and when I get them but at then moment I would be happy to have every symptom going if it meant baby was ok xx

I feel completely the same way. I will gladly suffer for a healthy baby at this point.


----------



## Nataliek

I'm grouchy! I just spoke to another lady on a different thread and she said it seems so early after you had the medication to be trying again. So it occurred to me that the nurses and everyone said it has to be 3 months before trying after methotrexate. My re told me two periods, repeat sono and then try again. I was lucky in the fact that I got my period right away after my betas dropped to negative and when I called to talk to the nurse, she said I could consider that my first period. So I did, just had my other period, had my tubes tested and the doctor who did my sono on Friday said I was all clear to try again. I just called today to make sure it was all safe as I am under the 3 month mark and the nurse spoke to the doctor on duty and she said she would rather I wait one more period as it's too early. I made an appointment for May 22 to speak with my primary RE about our plans for next cycle. I'm so grumpy!! I know in the grand scheme of things it's just another few weeks but i hate being told conflicting things. Sorry for the vent but I was so geared up to go for it this week.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> I'm grouchy! I just spoke to another lady on a different thread and she said it seems so early after you had the medication to be trying again. So it occurred to me that the nurses and everyone said it has to be 3 months before trying after methotrexate. My re told me two periods, repeat sono and then try again. I was lucky in the fact that I got my period right away after my betas dropped to negative and when I called to talk to the nurse, she said I could consider that my first period. So I did, just had my other period, had my tubes tested and the doctor who did my sono on Friday said I was all clear to try again. I just called today to make sure it was all safe as I am under the 3 month mark and the nurse spoke to the doctor on duty and she said she would rather I wait one more period as it's too early. I made an appointment for May 22 to speak with my primary RE about our plans for next cycle. I'm so grumpy!! I know in the grand scheme of things it's just another few weeks but i hate being told conflicting things. Sorry for the vent but I was so geared up to go for it this week.

Aww wtf? I hate being told different facts to that completely contradict one another! I am so pissed for you! Sorry this happened to you :( 

I found there was a lot of contradictory info given to me when I first had my son. It's total crap!


----------



## Nataliek

It is complete crap, you don't know what to believe or think. I just spoke with my friend that had years and years of struggle and she used to go to the clinic I went to and she left for the very reason I am considering switching. If we are not successful with this iui next cycle I think we will look into switching. How are you feeling Amanda?


----------



## LeahLou

I got conflicting answers too after my d&c last October. One doc said she thought I had an undetected/undiagnosed molar pregnancy and it should've been taken care of after the d&c but not to try for 6 months after. Then another said try after 2 periods and the nurse said till you feel like it. Of course I switched doctors because if it had been a molar, I might've needed more treatment! My rule of thumb is no matter what, go with your gut especially when you're getting conflicting answers


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> It is complete crap, you don't know what to believe or think. I just spoke with my friend that had years and years of struggle and she used to go to the clinic I went to and she left for the very reason I am considering switching. If we are not successful with this iui next cycle I think we will look into switching. How are you feeling Amanda?

Hi Natalie, I am feeling... Scared. My mind is overrun with thoughts of the worst happening. I just can't stop. I wish I had some way to know if it all works out and I have a new bundle I get to hold. I wish I was sick as a dog right now or had a heartbeat on a ultrasound... Something... Anything more than just a positive pee stick... I am sick but only from all the worry and foolishness I put myself through. Someone tell me I am being stupid...


----------



## Smiler79

I wish I could te ll you you are being stupid Amanda but I am feeling exactly the same. Next Tuesday can not come quick enough. I am obviously hoping for good news but even if it is bad news I would rather know than keep going along thinking everything is ok like I did last time. I know there is still a risk of something happening after 7 weeks but I know risk of miscarriage drops drastically if you see a heartbeat and with both miscarriages I have lost baby by 7 weeks xxxx
I am keeping fingers crossed and saying lots of prayers for all of us that have our little beans growing right now and have fingers crossed and saying lots of prayers for those of you still trying for those precious bfps. I really have a good feeling that we will all be having good news very soon cxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Amanda, Smiler and Mrskitty, 

I know all to well how you are feeling, it just isn't fair. It feels like our losses have robbed us of any positive thoughts and the ability to relax and not live in fear that something will go wrong. I know I will feel the same when I get pregnant again. I am already anticipating our next steps if the IUI doesn't work or if I have another loss, awful way to think. I know there is nothing anyone can say or do to bring you comfort but look deep in you and breathe, just hold onto every positive thought and have faith that things will be ok. 

Mrskitty, you are right but honestly, my gut thought it was rushed which is another reason why I called and questioned and I am glad I did. I'm not happy with the clinic doctors not all being on the same page and plan to discuss this with my doctor when I see her on the 22nd.


----------



## amanda111308

Thank you ladies :) I am proud to say this morning in the shower I had my first major wave of nausea which sent me crashing out of the shower to the toilet! I know this sounds awful and nothing to be excited about but I feel like crap and couldn't be happier right now!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Can I ask for prayers and positive vibes please ladies. Just off to drs as been getting pains in my side all day. Probably just stretching pains but very painful and pains in my side was beginning if discovery of my last miscarriage so very scared. Hubby still at work too so got to take my 3 yr old woth me


----------



## Anniebobs

Natalie it definitely sounds like it needs discussing if they can't even decide between themselves. Sucks that it means more waiting though. 

Amanda yay for nausea! Enjoy every heave :haha:

I'm in that limbo stage at the moment, my nausea has pretty much gone but my next scan isn't for another 3 weeks. With my first mc my nausea stopped around 10-11 weeks and I miscarried at 13 weeks but they guessed that baby had stopped developing a few weeks earlier (it was an incomplete miscarriage by the time I got scanned). I just can't wait to get further along than that mc. I've seen baby twice but still can't shake the feeling it could all go wrong, no matter how I try and relax.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler79 said:


> Can I ask for prayers and positive vibes please ladies. Just off to drs as been getting pains in my side all day. Probably just stretching pains but very painful and pains in my side was beginning if discovery of my last miscarriage so very scared. Hubby still at work too so got to take my 3 yr old woth me

Smiler it is just stretching pains, I just know it :hugs: let us know how you get on


----------



## Ltruns33

amanda111308 said:


> MrsKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs kitty what cd are you?
> 
> I am cd10, I got my positive opk today (I normally get it two days in a row). This is a day early, not sure it is to do with the new supplements but think if it means my lp is longer it is not a bad thing? Now I just have to hope dh is up to some bd ;)
> 
> How are you feeling Amanda? Has it began to sink in yet? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yay!! Positive opk means it's prime time at your house! And yes a longer lp is always a good thing :)
> 
> AFM I was cramping a lot last night and I am still scared silly but overall I have a pretty good feeling about this pregnancy. I'm not sure yet if I should trust this feeling because it is still SUPER early... I have a new doctor and he is amazing. He called me yesterday to offer some words of encouragement and to let me know he will order every test and sonogram I want to keep me as stress free as possible. I am incredibly grateful to have him on team baby #2 that's for sure! He has ordered weekly blood draws up to 10 weeks to keep an eye on my hcg levels at which point we will have already had the first sonogram and prenatal appointment. :) feeling blessed and enjoying every moment no matter what happens!Click to expand...

That sounds awesome and congrats!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Can I ask for prayers and positive vibes please ladies. Just off to drs as been getting pains in my side all day. Probably just stretching pains but very painful and pains in my side was beginning if discovery of my last miscarriage so very scared. Hubby still at work too so got to take my 3 yr old woth me

Smiler I am sure everything will be just fine. Don't stress hun! Will be praying for you! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Smiler I am sure its growing pains, hang in there!!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies. Ihave been kept in hospital over night as a precaution and will be getting a scan sometime tomorrow morning. Will let you know how I get on. Cannot bear the thought of losing another baby :'-(


----------



## amanda111308

Why are they keeping you overnight? Are they doing any other testing?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies im back again reassurance scan today showed baby stopped growing at 8+6 im devastated im trying to be strong and not think abouy it I need to deciede what to do have you ladies had a d and c


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies im back again reassurance scan today showed baby stopped growing at 8+6 im devastated im trying to be strong and not think abouy it I need to deciede what to do have you ladies had a d and c

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c after waiting a week to miscarry, the bleeding was getting heavier and I was contracting but my body couldn't miscarry naturally. I was 13 weeks though so that might have been why. The d&c was great, I woke up with pretty much no pain and just had spotting for a few days. If it were to happen again I would opt for the d&c rather than wait.


----------



## Smiler79

So sorry to hear your news Kelly. 

Me well had scan this morning. Baby in right place but too small to see a heartbeat yet. Measuring 5 weeks 3days when I thought I should be 6weeks 1day. 

Sonography and doctor said not to worry too much as until 12 weeks it is more of an estimate due yo cycle lengths etc. they are scanningme again next Thursday to check baby has grown.

No bleeding, pain has subsided a bit and cervix is closed so all hopeful signs but still no real pregnancy symptoms so can't help feeling the worst x c


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> So sorry to hear your news Kelly.
> 
> Me well had scan this morning. Baby in right place but too small to see a heartbeat yet. Measuring 5 weeks 3days when I thought I should be 6weeks 1day.
> 
> Sonography and doctor said not to worry too much as until 12 weeks it is more of an estimate due yo cycle lengths etc. they are scanningme again next Thursday to check baby has grown.
> 
> No bleeding, pain has subsided a bit and cervix is closed so all hopeful signs but still no real pregnancy symptoms so can't help feeling the worst x c

Glad to hear positive findings from your scan hun :) looks like our due dates may be closer together :) I am 5 weeks today :)

I woke up feeling like total crap this morning which is definitely easing my mind. I am not googling anymore miscarriage stats and stuff like that. I have nearly done my head if with the insane and silly amount of worry and stress I have caused myself. 

I am going in this morning for more blood work so the doc can make sure my hcg hormone is increasing. I hope it's all good news that will come back... Very excitedly waiting for my first scan on May 29th!!! Time needs to hurry!!!


----------



## amanda111308

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies im back again reassurance scan today showed baby stopped growing at 8+6 im devastated im trying to be strong and not think abouy it I need to deciede what to do have you ladies had a d and c

I am incredibly heartbroken for you Kelly :'( I am so very sorry.


----------



## Smiler79

I am really worried I am going to fall apart and never recover if I get bad news next week as scan is day after my angels due date x x x


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> I am really worried I am going to fall apart and never recover if I get bad news next week as scan is day after my angels due date x x x

Just do you best to enjoy every day you have with little bean :) all news is good news so far. Stressing and worrying won't help anything. Chin up love! We are all with you every step of the way!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry Kelly!
I had a d&c. It's not bad. They'll put you to sleep and scrape your uterus. I still haven't been able to conceive since other than a couple chemicals. But I don't blame it on the d&c. It'll just clean you out.


----------



## amanda111308

Did AF show up Leah?


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly, so sorry for your loss. I wish for no one to ever feel that pain. I have had a D&C also, it's not that bad at all. I am so sorry, no words are going to make you feel better right now. I hope you find some comfort in knowing we are here for you.

Try not to worry, Smiler. I know that probably seems impossible but try relax and take care of yourself.


----------



## Smiler79

Now my daughter has got bad case of chicken pox :-(


----------



## LeahLou

Yep, stupid AF :gun: Cd 5 for me.

Oh no smiler! That's awful!


----------



## amanda111308

Oh no chicken pox are no fun! Here in Alberta Canada there have been 8 confirmed cases of measles... So freaked out to take my son anywhere... Tomorrow my little guy turns 2 and it is bittersweet for me.. He is growing so fast!


----------



## Smiler79

Looks like it is end of road for me. Started spotting a couple of he a ago and now bit mild af type tummy ache:'-( exactly how my last miscarriage started. I cannot believe this is happening again.

Think this will be it for us now as I cannot keep putting us all through it x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Looks like it is end of road for me. Started spotting a couple of he a ago and now bit mild af type tummy ache:'-( exactly how my last miscarriage started. I cannot believe this is happening again.
> 
> Think this will be it for us now as I cannot keep putting us all through it x x

Omg... I am so freaked out now :'( I sure hope it isn't a miscarriage Smiler. Go in to the hospital and get checked. Praying so hard for you right now!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler79 said:


> Looks like it is end of road for me. Started spotting a couple of he a ago and now bit mild af type tummy ache:'-( exactly how my last miscarriage started. I cannot believe this is happening again.
> 
> Think this will be it for us now as I cannot keep putting us all through it x x

I'm so sorry smiler, I really hope it's just a scare. Will you get a scan or have to wait for bloods? 

After my third mc I know I was ready to give up but after taking a few months break felt ready to try again. Have you had any testing done to see if there was a cause for your previous mc?


----------



## Smiler79

Not been to hospital. They have said to wait And see if bleeding gets heavier won't move scan forward as only had one Thursday. Still only spotting hut blood is getting brighter and Pain is getting gradually worse. Not hopeful at all.

Sorry to freak you out amanda


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Smiler I am so sorry you are going through this, I know its easier said than done but try to think positively. It could be just a scare, I had that with my son when I was around 7 weeks and I didn't lose. I even passed a piece of what looked like tissue and I thought for sure that was it. Hang in there, rest and take it easy. We are thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm so sorry your going through this smiler I have everything crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Not been to hospital. They have said to wait And see if bleeding gets heavier won't move scan forward as only had one Thursday. Still only spotting hut blood is getting brighter and Pain is getting gradually worse. Not hopeful at all.
> 
> Sorry to freak you out amanda

I wrote the wrong thing don't worry hun I am not freaking out for myself. I just want everything to turn out ok with you and your little bean. Chin up hun. My younger sister had pain and severe bleeding when she was pregnant with her daughter. She stood up out of bed one morning to go to the bathroom and she had bright red blood pouring out. It scared the hell out of her but everything turned out ok. Just get a lot of rest and don't overthink anything until you have your doctor weigh in. Please take car love!!


----------



## Smiler79

It is definitely over :,-( going in for a scan tomorrow but that us just to make sure that everything has gone. I am beyond devastated


----------



## Smiler79

And the day before my last angels due date :,-(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

:hugs::hugs::sadangel:


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm so sorry smiler :hugs: we're here if you want to talk


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Smiler, so very sorry. My heart is heavy for you. I hope you can find some peace and comfort with your husband and Imogen. Xo


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm so sorry for your loss smiler :hugs: xx


----------



## Smiler79

This is me signing off. I had my miscarriage confirmed at a scan this morning. Even though I have had three miscarriages as only two of them have been concurrent hospital cannot refer me to recurrent miscarriage clinic. I now have to go through the slow process of trying to be referred by my gp. And most gps feel the same as the hospital. I am just hoping that as I am almost 35 that may go in my favour to be referred. In meantime for my emotional sanity I think we are going to take a complete break from ttc. It has consumed enough of my time and energy over the last 6 months and I dont think i can try getting pregnant again until I have some answers if there are any to find.

I really hop e that those of you who are pregnant have sticky beans and those of you are still ttc get your bfps really soon xxxxxxxx love it you all.you have been an amazing support over the last few months xxx


----------



## Baby.Love12

Smiler--there are no words that I or anyone else can say to heal the pain you are feeling. I hope you are able to find peace soon. Take care.


----------



## Anniebobs

I hope you get some answers smiler. I never did but was glad to rule out some possible issues. Take care of yourself and come back if you ever want to talk.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

How is everyone feeling today? I am still really worried but what else is new... Lol is anyone close to testing??


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I am still really worried but what else is new... Lol is anyone close to testing??
> 
> Hi Amanda, no not surprised you are still worried esp with recent news in the thread but how are you feeling other than that? Are you still feeling sick. My AF is due Saturday and I tested yesterday got two evaps and a bfn on ic test.....talk about messing with my head. I tested this morning as well (stupidly) and another evap! I feel like throwing all those tests away but have never had such bother with them in the past. I was feeling maybe this was my month that is why I tested so early but now I just feel out. :/ :wacko:Click to expand...

How many dpo are you today?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Are you sure they are evaps hun? I thought I was getting evaps on the dollarama hpts and waited until 14dpo to use my frer and voila! I realized they weren't evaps after all! I started seeing the "evaps" at 10dpo. You aren't out! I think this might be your month!! Keep us posted chickie!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Well 6 weeks today and I just don't feel pregnant at all. I wake up feeling queasy but it goes away pretty quick. The rest of the day I feel incredibly normal which has me worried... I'm sorry to be moaning like this bit I just want to have some reassurance that everything is going ok in there... :( waiting stinks...


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies - I just got home from beautiful Whistler, BC! Amazing trip but exhausted and very happy to be home. 

Smiler, there are no words anyone can say to take your pain away. I am so very sorry this happened again, it's just awful. I hope you are taking it easy and care of yourself, hope to see you back on here soon xoxo

@Amanda I am sure things are just fine but I understand your worry. When do you go for an ultrasound, can you go in any earlier?

@MrsKitty, I am hoping you get your BFP this month!! Routing for you!

AFM: I am due for AF next weekend which means cycle day 3 monitoring starts and then IUI, EEK!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty sorry AF showed but it is a good thing it's heavier, mine was so light after the first mc and my only heavy AF was my lmp so it's a good omen.

Natalie yay for almost starting a new cycle and feeling ready to start iui. Really hope it works for you. Was your angel conceived via iui?

Amanda it's totally normal to be nervous but there's nothing you can do to change the outcome so just enjoy the fact that right now you are pregnant. And keep yourself busy until that first scan!


----------



## amanda111308

1 week and 6 days until my first scan... Feeling better about things today because I feel terrible! So happy :)


----------



## Nataliek

Oh bummer @MrsKitty, sometimes I feel like it is pure luck on any given cycle. I am glad you are feeling ok.

@anniebobs, my children were naturally conceived, textbook perfect pregnancies. This is why this has been so frustrating and hard for me to accept, you really feel defeated. But, I have a plan and I am going to be positive that this is going to work! How are you feeling?

@Amanda, I am glad you are feeling like crap! lol, never thought I would say that to someone!


----------



## chippyslady

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind if I join you. I read through the entire thread and I feel like I know some of you. :) I am so sorry for all of your losses and struggles (Smiler - I had tears in my eyes when I read about your most recent loss). I am praying and very hopeful we will all have our rainbow babies soon (congrats amanda and anniebobs!). Mrskitty - any news yet? Natalie - how are you feeling?

AFM - I have a beautiful 3 year old daughter (after 7 months of trying, an HSG and one chemical; BFP and 9 months later our baby girl immediately followed chemical) and have been ttc #2 since last July. Although there were some things that got in our way of BD'ing so I don't really consider us actually trying until October. Got BFP in January but early miscarriage - naturally @ 6 weeks. We waited one month as OB advised and no signs of BFP since then. I too am definitely getting panicked about the difference in age between DD and new baby! I'm also 35 and DH is 37 so I'm really hoping this happens soon! I'm on CD 9 today so will start using OPKs tomorrow and BD'ing lots in the next week! My best friend just got pregnant with #3 (oops baby - grrrr) and she swears by the temping method (she accidentally BD'd on a day she wasn't supposed to) and thinks I should do that but doesn't that only tell you AFTER ovulation has happened? I'm thinking of doing it next month just for the simple fact of making sure I'm ovulating. Thoughts?


----------



## Nataliek

Welcome Chippyslady! I see you are from Chicago, I love the city! There are some great ladies on here that will give you wonderful support. I know what you mean about being anxious to get pregnant, it is so consuming. I have never temped, only because I use opks and I thought it would just stress me out adding something else to the mix. It seems you can conceive fairly easily, what was the reason for hsg? Have you ever had any additional testing? I've had two chemicals and an ectopic I know how frustrating it is. Opks have always worked like a charm for me but I only use the digital ones. 

I am feeling good, getting anxious for my period to come this weekend so I can start my treatment cycle!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks chippyslady. I've never temped it just seems like I'd be too stressed the whole month instead of just the tww (I have no idea how not to symptom spot and get my hopes up!) I used opks and they worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

chippyslady said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hope you don't mind if I join you. I read through the entire thread and I feel like I know some of you. :) I am so sorry for all of your losses and struggles (Smiler - I had tears in my eyes when I read about your most recent loss). I am praying and very hopeful we will all have our rainbow babies soon (congrats amanda and anniebobs!). Mrskitty - any news yet? Natalie - how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - I have a beautiful 3 year old daughter (after 7 months of trying, an HSG and one chemical; BFP and 9 months later our baby girl immediately followed chemical) and have been ttc #2 since last July. Although there were some things that got in our way of BD'ing so I don't really consider us actually trying until October. Got BFP in January but early miscarriage - naturally @ 6 weeks. We waited one month as OB advised and no signs of BFP since then. I too am definitely getting panicked about the difference in age between DD and new baby! I'm also 35 and DH is 37 so I'm really hoping this happens soon! I'm on CD 9 today so will start using OPKs tomorrow and BD'ing lots in the next week! My best friend just got pregnant with #3 (oops baby - grrrr) and she swears by the temping method (she accidentally BD'd on a day she wasn't supposed to) and thinks I should do that but doesn't that only tell you AFTER ovulation has happened? I'm thinking of doing it next month just for the simple fact of making sure I'm ovulating. Thoughts?

Hi there!

I used to be an avid temper but I took a break from it in April and it was the best decision. I stopped obsessing and got pregnant! I did opks and temping but decided to just use opks alone. I feel like the less I thought about ttc the easier it came to me. I got crazy into it in the early months this year and bd either every/every other day from after AF until the next AF and nothing! I bd once during my fertile week in April with a mind set that I was basically already out and sure enough it was just the right time! 

All the best to you hun! Looking forward to getting to know you on here!


----------



## chippyslady

Thanks so much ladies!

Natalie - Yes, I'm in Chicago! I love it too! I grew up in Colorado and lived there until my mid twenties when I met my now husband who is from a suburb of Chicago originally and wanted to come back. So, here we are 9 years later! I had an HSG because my OB at the time suggested I have after 6 months of trying and no luck, even though I was in my early 30's. She said a lot of her patients got pregnant after having an HSG because it "cleaned them out." Well, the HSG found no issues and I did in fact get pregnant right after having the HSG. Unfortunately, that was my chemical pregnancy but I was lucky enough to get pregnant again the very next cycle and have my daughter. :) I only use the digital OPKs too (I like the smiley face and having to judge the darkness of the line on the others stresses me out).

Anniebobs - thanks for the advice. I do think I am going to hold of on temping for a while.

MrsKitty - It is so frustrating when AF comes early! My cycles have been all over the place since my most recent miscarriage. According to OPKs my last ovulations have been on CD 18, 12, 14 and 17 - gahhh! I think it's time to start BD'ing from day 10 to day 20. :) You are so right that temping for one month may not give me the answer as to whether I ovulate or not since I might not that month. I do think I will not temp for a while. Way too much to think about. I can barely remember my own name when I wake up so how will I remember to temp and chart?

Amanda - how are you feeling? Getting excited for your scan?

Thanks again for welcoming me and I look forward to getting to know all of you as well!


----------



## amanda111308

chippyslady said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> Natalie - Yes, I'm in Chicago! I love it too! I grew up in Colorado and lived there until my mid twenties when I met my now husband who is from a suburb of Chicago originally and wanted to come back. So, here we are 9 years later! I had an HSG because my OB at the time suggested I have after 6 months of trying and no luck, even though I was in my early 30's. She said a lot of her patients got pregnant after having an HSG because it "cleaned them out." Well, the HSG found no issues and I did in fact get pregnant right after having the HSG. Unfortunately, that was my chemical pregnancy but I was lucky enough to get pregnant again the very next cycle and have my daughter. :) I only use the digital OPKs too (I like the smiley face and having to judge the darkness of the line on the others stresses me out).
> 
> Anniebobs - thanks for the advice. I do think I am going to hold of on temping for a while.
> 
> MrsKitty - It is so frustrating when AF comes early! My cycles have been all over the place since my most recent miscarriage. According to OPKs my last ovulations have been on CD 18, 12, 14 and 17 - gahhh! I think it's time to start BD'ing from day 10 to day 20. :) You are so right that temping for one month may not give me the answer as to whether I ovulate or not since I might not that month. I do think I will not temp for a while. Way too much to think about. I can barely remember my own name when I wake up so how will I remember to temp and chart?
> 
> Amanda - how are you feeling? Getting excited for your scan?
> 
> Thanks again for welcoming me and I look forward to getting to know all of you as well!

I am not so much excited as I am scared to death for the scan next Thursday... Just so worried something will go wrong. I must admit though that everyday I feel a little more optimistic especially since the sickness is really starting to hit.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty sometimes a good cry really helps. We can't be strong all the time and you are holding it together really we'll so don't forget how strong you are! You are approaching a significant date it's bound to be full of emotions. Have you spoken with your doctor about potentially doing an iui? It might help accelerate the process for you. 

I am so anxious to just get my period already. I was fine all week and I'm due either today/tomorrow or Sunday and I want it now! I am at the end of my patience rope and want to start trying again.


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty when was your angel due? It really does help just to go with it and let your body cry it out. Hope you feel better soon.

Natalie go and have sex that'll bring it on!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

That would be a good plan, Anniebobs but my husband is on shift today until tomorrow morning! I will have to catch him first thing tomorrow lol. I had a little bit of spotting about an hour ago so I am thinking by tonight or tomorrow I should be good to go! 

I will be sure to update throughout the process MrsKitty! I will be anxious I am sure but going to try to keep calm. Although they say two eggs is better and increases your chances, I am really hoping for one good one. I just have to see how well my body responds to the meds! I hate putting things into my body but if it gets me pregnant with a healthy baby, it will be all worth it. I am so glad you are feeling better today :) I would hope your doctor would consider IUI before moving right to IVF. I can't see why he wouldn't agree to it? It's less invasive and yes, its true, it doesn't have as high of a success rate as IVF but its better than trying on your own and what have you got to lose, right?


----------



## amanda111308

*RANT ALERT*

I hate Facebook! Every time I go on there I see something more and more disturbing and/or downright devastating! I went on tonight after work and once my little boy went to bed and the first thing I see is a "friend" had shared a video of a mother beating the crap out of her baby! The video was almost 4 minutes long and she was relentless! The baby was laying on his/her tummy covering it's head crying and screaming in pain and was absolutely terrified. I could have put my fist through the computer screen. I hate seeing stuff like that and not being able to help! 

Please God stop giving children to idiots like that stupid wh*** beating that beautiful baby! Meanwhile there are so many deserving and loving people who struggle to conceive/keep pregnancies. Oh my God it just baffles me completely!

I'm sorry ladies about my language. But I am truly upset and just need this out of my system... :'( I am so angry, I am bawling my eyes out as I type this... That poor sweet baby. May God take vengeance for you little one. Your sh*t mother has it coming, just you wait!!


----------



## Nataliek

Aww Amanda I know. Being a firefighter has seen some horrible things involving little children/babies and that's what effects them the most. My daughter had physiotherapy yesterday and the clinic is located in the same building as my obygn that delivered my son and as we were leaving, we saw a very heavily pregnant girl smoking. It really upset my daughter with all that we have been going through. It's just not fair. 

Happy news: I got my period! Clinic bright and early Monday morning to start my cycle monitoring and injections! I am so excited!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

How was everyone's weekend? I had my appointment this morning, start injections tonight! Back Saturday morning on day 8 to see how my follicles are doing!


----------



## amanda111308

3 more days until the scan... Freaking out a lot... I had my mc at 8 weeks last time and I just can't shake it. I have been having terrible dreams about waking up bleeding and all other things MC related. I just want the next few days to fly by!! Luckily the ms is steadily getting worse so I guess that's a good thing...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty, I only ever used the digital OPK's, that way its easy to determine. I think going to a fertility clinic is a great option for you, it actually is much less stressful knowing you are being monitored throughout this whole process. If you can accelerate things, why not right? Try not to stress, keep testing for the next day or so or go get a digital.

Amanda, I know you will continue to worry until you have your ultrasound. Is there no way the doctor can get you in earlier?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Natalie how exciting fingers crossed for a decent egg this month. 

Mrs kitty it's possible you'll get your positive tomorrow, sometimes mine would come even though the day befores opk had no line at all. But I definitely think seeing a fs seems like a good option at this point.

Amanda you're bound to worry but you've been sick which is always a good sign and no bleeding is also good. Just think positive, most pregnancies result in healthy babies and yours will be your rainbow.

I'm going for my NT scan on Wednesday, I'm so nervous even though I've seen the baby twice. I have no symptoms now and am feeling great, so I should relax and enjoy my pregnancy but it's so hard! I listen to the heartbeat on the Doppler and that only relaxes me for a few minutes. My first mc was at 13 weeks so I'm hoping once this scan is done I'll relax a bit.


----------



## Nataliek

Anniebobs, of course you're nervous. I think its expected that until you pass the 13/14 week mark, you are going to worry. How many weeks will you be at your next scan?

I am so sorry to be a debbie downer girls but I need to get this out. I should be so excited we are trying again and going into this cycle with hope and optimism. Instead, I am full of fear, doubt and anxiety. We have had 3 disappointments, one of those was a scary ectopic that put me at risk. I did my first injection last night, was totally fine, I didn't feel at thing. I keep thinking about what roadblock will come up this cycle, will the cycle be cancelled because I made too many follicles? Will I develop cycts from the meds and the cycle will get cancelled? Will I not respond to the meds and will the cycle get cancelled? Will I have a perfect cycle and not get pregnant? 

Sorry to dump that on you ladies, I just needed to get it out. Thanks for listening.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Anniebobs, of course you're nervous. I think its expected that until you pass the 13/14 week mark, you are going to worry. How many weeks will you be at your next scan?
> 
> I am so sorry to be a debbie downer girls but I need to get this out. I should be so excited we are trying again and going into this cycle with hope and optimism. Instead, I am full of fear, doubt and anxiety. We have had 3 disappointments, one of those was a scary ectopic that put me at risk. I did my first injection last night, was totally fine, I didn't feel at thing. I keep thinking about what roadblock will come up this cycle, will the cycle be cancelled because I made too many follicles? Will I develop cycts from the meds and the cycle will get cancelled? Will I not respond to the meds and will the cycle get cancelled? Will I have a perfect cycle and not get pregnant?
> 
> Sorry to dump that on you ladies, I just needed to get it out. Thanks for listening.

Natalie never apologize! Dump out all the negativity you can on here, because we are honestly the very ladies who will understand and truly appreciate all that you are going through! I can level on the fear and anxiety for sure. Different reason but truthfully no matter where we are in the baby making journey it is stressful and can be a dark and scary time. 

AFM: Today I feel pregnant. I scared my little boy pretty bad this morning though which makes me sad. He came to my bedside with some freshly cut fruits that he prepared with daddy's help and as soon as I came to I immediately needed to be sick. My husband thankfully realized and cleared the way to the ensuite so I could "relieve myself" my little guy began to cry and wanted to make it better. He was rubbing my leg and asked my hubs "is momma gonna be otay daddy??" Between sickness I told my hubs it was too much for him and to wait for me in the living room. After it was over I felt nauseous still but much better than I had felt upon waking. I shared the fruit with my little and the morning was pretty nice after that :) 

My husband was beaming at my sickness which sounds cruel but I know it brigs him some peace knowing these are signs of a normal and Uneventful pregnancy. I am seeing more and more how hard the loss was on him. He is always stressing about how I need to sleep and rest more and to leave the house cleaning and not to lift ANYTHING! Haha it's adorable but it's getting old... I am pregnant not o my deathbed waiting for a miraculous recovery. All that said I understand why he is doing all that he is, it's his only way to contribute to a successful pregnancy at this point.


----------



## LeahLou

That's why we decided to NTNP Natalie. I feel the same way. I want to wait till I'm excited about trying again. It's taken such a toll on me. I almost dread getting a bfp because of how it usually ends. All it takes is one miracle though and it'll make us believers again :)

Yay for sickness Amanda!!! I mean at least from a symptom standpoint. So good! It's your sticky baby!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Natalie it's completely normal to have all those worries. I didn't have to see a fs but every new cycle was full of worry for me up until we stopped trying and gave ourselves a break while i had testing done. That was what I needed at the time. We got no answers but when we decided to ntnp it felt a lot more relaxed (until the tww anyway, but I don't know anyone who survives that without being up and down!) We are all rooting for you here, but be as down as you need to with us because getting it out in here makes it easier to deal with irl.

Amanda yay for throwing up! Your poor son though, I've got to admit I've had a few of those moments with dd too. They'll forget it soon enough I'm sure!

My scan is tomorrow when I'll be 13+5. Had a listen in with the Doppler again today because I was convinced I'd miscarried and found the heartbeat and even felt baby press up against the wand. Still feeling so nervous though, hopefully it'll get easier after tomorrow.


----------



## Emily Roses M

Hi please can I join. I lost Emily to SIDS in 2008 and went on and had 3 rainbow babies.

I had a miscarriage in Jan this year and nothing yet. Could really do with some support as I ttc.

How do you use soy isoflavones? I have been using the Cb digital ovulation sticks with no luck.

I know it hasn't been six months since the miscarriage but I am really struggling.

love Charlotte x


----------



## Nataliek

Emily Rose I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Emily. My sister lost my nephew to sids when he was 4 months old, I know that pain she went though and our family went through. No one should ever have to endure the loss of a child, my heart goes out to you. It's a very difficult journey and we will support you throughout! I don't know anything about soy isoflavones but Amanda tried them I think!

Amanda despite how yucky being sick when you're PG is, I am so happy you are having symptoms that are great signs everything is going well! My son gets upset when I am sick too, it's hard on them I know. It won't be long now until your first ultrasound, can't wait to hear all about it!! 

Thank you so much for your words Anniebobs, it helps to be able to get my feelings out here to women that are going through exactly what I am. I am going to do my best to get through this next week as relaxed as I possibly can. You are pretty far along right now, I am glad you have a Doppler. I would be using it ten times a day I bet lol. Let us know how your scan goes, can't wait to hear the good news!!

Leah I know how you feel, im pretty much ready for some good news. Have you considered consulting a fertility doctor?


----------



## Anniebobs

Scan went well, I'm so relieved. Will do a proper reply later.


----------



## Nataliek

Great news, Anniebobs!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Emily Rose I'm so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine how hard it must be to lose a child to SIDS. Welcome to this group and good luck on getting your rainbow.

Amanda isn't it your scan today? Good luck!

So my scan went well, I was put forward a day and am now 14 weeks. I can relax now! I think it's a boy, though we're staying team yellow anyway! And he looks just like DD, I am in love. Hopefully I'll start feeling some movements soon to put my mind at ease too.

There is light at the end of the recurrent miscarriage tunnel!


----------



## amanda111308

Aww that is great news Anniebobs!! So glad to hear you are feeling more confident in this pregnancy!

Emily rose... I have no words to describe the devastation I felt reading your story. I hope you can find some comfort on here, we have some great ladies who have helped me through some very dark times. Praying for your rainbow take home baby!

AFM my scan is today and in a few short hours. Feeling very anxious a tiny bit excited but mostly worried. I just pray to God everything is ok. :) please keep me in your prayers ladies. It's pouring down rain today and kind of depressive outside... Trying not to let it feel like a bad omen...


----------



## amanda111308

30 minutes to go!! I re-read the letter and it said drink 1 litre of water an hour prior to the scan time and I drank 2 litres!! Gaaahhh!! I hope I don't pee my pants!!


----------



## MrsKitty

Amanda I hope you can hold it in a bit longer lol! Thinking of you and will be looking out for your update.

Emily Rose welcome to the group. I can not begin to imagine what you have been through. I am hoping your rainbow comes soon and hope it will help having these lovely ladies to talk to.

Annie, I am so excited for you! It gives me hope reading about yours and Amanda's rainbows.


----------



## amanda111308

Alright ladies it's update time!! First and foremost :cloud9:

Baby has a strong heart rate of 162bpm and our officially due date is January 10th!! I am freaking out and bawling I am Sooo happy!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

amanda111308 said:


> Alright ladies it's update time!! First and foremost :cloud9:
> 
> Baby has a strong heart rate of 162bpm and our officially due date is January 10th!! I am freaking out and bawling I am Sooo happy!!!

Yaaaay! :happydance: So happy all is well :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Amanda that's fantastic news!! This is your rainbow :happydance:


----------



## Nataliek

Ecstatic for you Amanda!!!! So so happy your bean is doing well, you must be so relieved!

Anniebobs I am so thrilled for you! I have a boy and a girl and little boys love their mamas!!!!! So happy you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy now. 

I am day 4 of injections, back to clinic Saturday morning to see how I'm responding to them.


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck for tomorrow Natalie, hope you get a good egg!


----------



## MrsKitty

Good luck Natalie!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies sorry ive been awaol just needed a break its so nice to see such great news Amanda made up for you what fantastic news
annie I hope you don't mind me asking but I see you had 3 mc like me did you do ot take anything this time round im looking to start trying again soon now my d and c is done and just want some advise im scared of getting pregnant againt but at the same time I want it so bad.
hi Nat how are you?


----------



## Anniebobs

Kelly I know how you feel I was so scared to try again we basically just decided not to think about trying and just ntnp. Of course that's hard when I have regular cycles and know when I'm due to o! I'd had all the testing done for recurrent miscarriage and they came back negative so the doctor said it looks like it's just bad luck, but as a precaution told me to take baby aspirin after bfp. That's the only thing I did differently this cycle. It could just be luck or it could be the aspirin, who knows. From what I've read the side effects are so minimal it's worth a shot. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nataliek

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies sorry ive been awaol just needed a break its so nice to see such great news Amanda made up for you what fantastic news
> annie I hope you don't mind me asking but I see you had 3 mc like me did you do ot take anything this time round im looking to start trying again soon now my d and c is done and just want some advise im scared of getting pregnant againt but at the same time I want it so bad.
> hi Nat how are you?

Hi Kelly, glad to see you back! I am so sorry for your loss, I know how awful it is to go through this repeatedly. We have been seeing fertility specialists since December 2013 and all of our tests came back great as well. I know how scary it is to move forward in fear that something will go wrong again, but... the alternative is to give up having a baby. I am so scared of having another ectopic, terrified actually. I am on fsh injections which I've read can increase the risk of having another. The clinic didn't tell me that but I guess they wouldn't have given them to me if they thought it was risky. I hope you are hanging in there ok. 

Thanks for your thoughts and well wishes girls. I will update after my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies we will all get there in the end for sure xx


----------



## amanda111308

How did everything go yesterday Natalie? I hope all is well!! Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks Amanda, it went well. I have responded great to the injections and I have one 13 mm follicle on my left ovary, opposite side of the ectopic. Very happy it's on the other side. They asked if I wanted to increase my dose to try and get one more egg but I said no, I am really against the idea of multiples. They think I could have one more coming but they will know better tomorrow. I am there every day starting tomorrow and looks like it will be thurs or fri for the IUI. I am not due to ovulate on my normal schedule until next sat so it has sped things up which is what the goal is! Trying really hard to just stay calm and not get excited so that I am not crushed at the end of the tww if it doesn't work. Thanks for checking on me and thinking of me xo


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news nataliek will be thinking of you fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks so much Kelly, it's very hard to be excited but I'm trying to stay hopeful and positive!


----------



## Anniebobs

Sounds promising Natalie, good luck! And don't worry, we've all been there trying not to get too hopeful or excited in the tww!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

MrsKitty said:


> Natalie I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, everything sounds promising so far!
> 
> I am 4dpo, I am not a 100% about our timing this month it all depends if my chart is right on the day I ovulated as we bd the day before which I thought might of been day I ovulated as had massive amounts of ewcm....I always get two days positive opks :/ We have bd every other day in the run up. Oh who knows, even if timing is good does not mean it will happen. :wacko:
> 
> I hope you have all had a good weekend. :)


The timing sounds perfect, Mrskitty! Being in fertility treatment I learned the best timing is actually 2 days before you ovulate and the day before, not the actual day of! I have always pin pointed my most fertile as the day I have the most EWCM, I usually get it in abundance as well. Hang in there during the TWW. I am usually ok until the last week, then I get anxious to find out lol. 

Well another perfect update, I jumped from a 13mm follicle to a 17mm since Saturday. My uterine lining has thickened up to right where it should be as well. Looks like it will likely be Thurs or Fri for it, but more than likely Thurs. This can only mean one thing. Something will go wrong and it will fail. I absolutely hate that I feel like this, I just want to be positive but I am practically drained of every ounce of hope that I have. I am sorry, what a Debbie Downer!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

MrsKitty said:


> Nataliek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKitty said:
> 
> 
> Natalie I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, everything sounds promising so far!
> 
> I am 4dpo, I am not a 100% about our timing this month it all depends if my chart is right on the day I ovulated as we bd the day before which I thought might of been day I ovulated as had massive amounts of ewcm....I always get two days positive opks :/ We have bd every other day in the run up. Oh who knows, even if timing is good does not mean it will happen. :wacko:
> 
> I hope you have all had a good weekend. :)
> 
> 
> The timing sounds perfect, Mrskitty! Being in fertility treatment I learned the best timing is actually 2 days before you ovulate and the day before, not the actual day of! I have always pin pointed my most fertile as the day I have the most EWCM, I usually get it in abundance as well. Hang in there during the TWW. I am usually ok until the last week, then I get anxious to find out lol.
> 
> Well another perfect update, I jumped from a 13mm follicle to a 17mm since Saturday. My uterine lining has thickened up to right where it should be as well. Looks like it will likely be Thurs or Fri for it, but more than likely Thurs. This can only mean one thing. Something will go wrong and it will fail. I absolutely hate that I feel like this, I just want to be positive but I am practically drained of every ounce of hope that I have. I am sorry, what a Debbie Downer!Click to expand...
> 
> It is hard not to get negative I think after all the disappointment of ttc and the experience of mc, but things are looking great for you so far. Trying to take each day as it comes and focusing on the positive is what you need to do....I know I would be the same as you! I feel anxious for you! You certainly have cause to be hopeful though. I think we almost will not allow ourselves to be hopeful as we will have further to fall but I really think we should let ourselves hope and be positive as it does not change the outcome and feeling negative does the stress levels no good. Oh how I babble! Are you back tomorrow to be checked again?
> 
> Thanks for the advise Natalie, I never feel confident the timing is good but thought when I had ewcm made sense to bd then. Just need to wait and see, yeah the last half I feel seriously anxious too, crazy as it out of my control. It would be amazing if we both got our bfps :)Click to expand...

omg would it ever be amazing!!! I never feel confident either so I understand. EWCM is an EXCELLENT indicator of how fertile you are, I barely even use OPK's anymore, I usually use 2 or 3 sticks starting on when I have EWCM and that's it. You become more and more in tune with your body as time goes on. 

I am back tomorrow and every day until they do the IUI. Will probably be Thurs, unless they want me to grow to 22 mm and then it would be Friday. I agree with you and I should allow myself to be hopeful, I think once it's done I will be more relaxed knowing we did everything the doctors said and it will be out of my hands.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

So I have landed my butt back in the hospital. No bleeding but bad sharp pains in my lower back this morning at work. Been at the hospital for 4 hours now. They are going to send me for a reassurance scan right away. They drew bloods and did urinalysis on me as well. Hoping everything is ok. I have been doing lots of packing for our upcoming move and hope maybe it's just a muscular thing or a uti. Just praying my little bean is ok!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Everything ok Amanda? I agree with mrskitty you probably just over did it and all your ligaments are stretching right now to make room for your little bug. Hang in there!


----------



## kelly1973

how you getting on nateliek?
Amanda hows things how is everybody else as for me still getting positive preggo tests which is just horrid but trying not to think about it,hospital did say it could take up to 4 weeks to get negatives


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies, baby is fine apparently I just have an advancing uti I didn't know I had and it was making it's way to my kidneys. If it reaches my kidneys it could be bad news for baby. So I started my meds yesterday and must take the meds every 6 hours. I have also been out on pelvic rest for today and should be fine to go in to work tomorrow. I was so relieved to see baby on the ultrasound happy as ever and just wiggling around.


----------



## Nataliek

Great news, Amanda. So happy your bean is ok! 

Kelly, that's rotten I hate getting positive tests when you are waiting for things to end. Do you know what your beta levels are at? It might give you a better indication of how much longer it's going to take. 

I am ok, my follicle is still sitting at 17mm but my estrogen is rising just as it should be and my uterine lining is good. I will know more tomorrow if it will be thurs or fri. Really not getting my hopes up, protecting my heart a bit.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

that's great news Amanda you must be over the moon.
Natalie I can see where you are coming from I have everything crossed for you I really do
how are you kitty xx


----------



## Nataliek

I can't thank you enough for your support girls, it is really helping me get through this.


----------



## Nataliek

I need some help getting through this, I am scared. I am now sitting at 20mm, uterine lining is perfect and estrogen is rising. They are likely inducing ovulation tomorrow morning if I am not surging on my own from my bloodwork today. IUI is 95% going to be on Friday. I met with my doctor this morning and all along I was thinking the ectopic was on my right side, but it was actually the left side where I had the small ovarian cyst and small amount of fluid in my tube. I had the pain and pressure in my right side which my doctor says its a better indicator that it was actually in my right tube and not the left. Because they didn't officially see a mass, they can't confirm exactly where it was located. She told me this morning the magic number is 3 months from the time your beta hcg reaches 0, which is approx 2 weeks away. She said 2 weeks makes no real difference in the grand scheme of things but the longer you wait, the more your tube heals. The main reason for ectopics is usually from some underlying adhesion or damage in your tube but mine are open they just have no real way of ensuring they are healthy. 

All I can do is hope and pray this does not happen to me again. If I have underlying tubal damage there is nothing 6 months to a year will even help, it's probably just the way it is. If this doesnt work and I have another ectopic, IVF is pretty much our only option and we would not go that route. I am so scared this is going to fail and it will be the end of the road for us. I am praying with everything I am that if I do get pregnant, the bean makes its way to my uterus.


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh Natalie it must be so scary for you but really the odds of it happening again are small, just stay positive. This bean will settle down nice and snug in your uterus. The what ifs are hard to shake but just take one day at a time and you'll get through. For now it looks really promising! Will be thinking of you on Friday and sending lots of sticky baby dust.


----------



## kelly1973

be strong nat you can do this I will be thinking of you this is going to be a sticky for sure like annie says the odds of it happening again have to be low its exciting times as this is guna happen for you xxx


----------



## kelly1973

well got my results back today from my bloods 4 of the tests were good and two came back as satisfactory I asked the receptionist what this meant and all she said was it wasn't 100 percent but was enough to pass it wtf this is mu future and they just don't seem to care so that's it they said theres nothing more to do and put it down to bad luck. she wont test me for progestroron as she said tests are still being done at the min and wasn't proven ive been doing the research and I think it will help but she wont listen it seems like the only place you can get it is America sigh.
on a plus note ive stopped bleeding so this is good im pertrified of getting pregnant but at the same point I want it more then anything, sorry for the long post ladies


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Kelly you can ask to see the actual results, that might make you feel better knowing exactly which tests were just satisfactory. My tests also came back ok after 3 mcs and doctor just put it down to bad luck but he did recommend starting aspirin when I got a bfp. I really would recommend aspirin, it's worked for me.


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly I would absolutely ask to see your results, I do all the time. We had the same problem, everything is fine and all our tests results were perfect. Clearly things are not so perfect! You can get pregnant and have no trouble conceiving which is very good, it's just a matter of figuring out how they can treat you so that the pregnancy progresses. It could be a simple fix like Anniebobs said, aspirin. You are with a fertility specialist yes? 

Mrskitty hang in there until testing day, I know how hard it is, you want to know now! I am hoping my iui is a success story and maybe you can go that route if needed. I am hoping you don't and you get your bfp in a few days.

Thank you so much for your support ladies, I think I am just overly anxious because it was so scary. I don't want to go through that again. I am going to focus all of my energy into positive thoughts over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kelly1973

nat how are you doing xx
not with a specialist as although ive had 3 miscarriages ive had Daniel inbetween so they say ive only had two in a row and have to have another before they see me I will get the results on fri see what they say


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly I had two miscarriages and I pushed for a referral and the current clinic I am at took me within 4 weeks. I would ask again to be seen, that's ridiculous how they say that it has to be 3 in a row. 

I am really going to try and not test early, I always get a negative result, never once gotten an early positive Mrskitty. 

Tomorrow is the day, my follicle grew another mm and it's now 21. They have me a shot to induce ovulation and I go tomorrow at 10 am. I feel excited but nervous, hoping this works.


----------



## MrsKitty

Good luck for today Natalie, will be thinking of you!


----------



## amanda111308

Good luck today Natalie!! Sending you hugs of encouragement! Think positive thoughts!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hope all went well today Natalie! Mrs kitty when are you due AF?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

thinking of you nat xxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi girls, things went perfect, my husband had a sample of 150 million this morning. Anything over 5 million is considered good lol. He is pretty proud of himself. It was really quick and easy, just like a pap. I think if this fails I won't be so stressed next time on what to expect because it was so simple. I am still anticipating failure so I am not crushed in two weeks time but I am much less anxious about things now that it's over. I am so grateful for all of you on this thread, I hope the pregos don't leave us!!! 

Mrskitty I am going to attempt to do the same!!! If you can do it I can do it. I am so hoping this is your month.


----------



## Anniebobs

MrsKitty said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Hope all went well today Natalie! Mrs kitty when are you due AF?
> 
> Af is due Sunday Annie, I normally start to spot the evening of cd24. I am not testing early this month, did not buy any ic on purpose ha. So I will test Monday if Af is not here. How you are you doing?
> 
> I keep looking out for news from Natalie, hope it went well.Click to expand...

That's the way to do it (though I never could!) I have everything crossed for you. 

I'm good, had a few twinges in my hip yesterday after my run and a big day out at a park and a splash park with dd so I'm hoping it's not spd starting again. I had it from 5 months with dd and it was so painful. Will do some yoga today to try and get some deep stretches to that area.

Natalie I'm glad it was so simple, let's hope you don't have to do it again though!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I saw that two miss kitty about the run lol wow that's brilliant im useless
miss kitty fingers crossed 
nat so pleased it went well im thinking of you all im ready to get on with it now wish my body will sort itself out


----------



## Anniebobs

Yeah I started running after my first mc as a away to de-stress more than anything. Then I got addicted! I did stop from 6-11 weeks when I had bleeding and ms but I've asked the consultant and my midwife and they both recommend keeping at it as long as I can. I started yoga as a way to get a bit of extra stretching in on my rest days, I'm not very good though! My dd joins in and puts me to shame haha!


----------



## kelly1973

wow annie I like the idea of getting addicted to the running I want to start but arrrrh I just cant be arsed does it get easier lol


----------



## Anniebobs

The first few weeks are definitely the hardest. The only thing I enjoyed about my first few attempted runs was getting home and the endorphin high at the end! I used the couch to 5k program and can now run 5k most days. I'd definitely recommend it as a cheaper alternative to a therapist!


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty today is the day AF is due right??


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty, I am sorry I know how crappy it is. Just sucks we have to go through this. I always give myself two days, I say ok you're going to allow yourself two days to feel grumpy and sad and then you are going to move on. It seems to help me in some way. I think you should definitely try IUI, you have nothing to lose and you will know you got the timing right. It took the pressure off of us big time. 

I am actually not feeling so great, I am really crampy and achy and I believe it's the side effects from the ovidrel shot I had to make me ovulate. I woke up in the middle of the night last night in agony, bad pain on my one side and really achy where my ovaries are. I seemed to have subsided a bit this morning but I am feeling tender on my sides right now again. I called the clinic this morning and they basically said it's just ovulation pain blah blah. I believe I ovulated yesterday so not sure if it's just post O pain or what. Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty your not out till the witch comes I didn't get a positive with Daniel till 14dpo and I was getting negatives the days before keeping everything crossed for you.
Nat sorry to seem dim but what is iui? was it you that said the best time to catch the egg is two days before or the day before and not on the day of ov.
sorry you was in pain hope you feel a bit better keeping everything crossed for you.
anniebobs 5k omg I could never do that lol


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly IUI is intrauterine insemination, they use washed sperm and place it at the tip your uterus close to your tubes timed close to ovulation. That's why I had so many trips to the clinic this week as they need to monitor your follicle daily as well as bloodwork so they don't miss ovulation. We kept trying on our own and losing so we thought let's take the pressure out of the timed sex and have the doctors assist in getting us pregnant and see if that helps. I personally don't feel like this is the month but I am ok with that, I will be a lot less stressed if I have to do it again as I know what to expect now. My dr told me that it's actually two days before you ovulate is optimal timing, I looked up that theory and I'll post a link for you. 

I normally get slight o pain but nothing that lasts very long and it never lingers. They said becuase my ovaries are stimulated this is common, I had to lay down this afternoon I was so achy. I hope to god I end up with a baby sometime soon, I don't want to go through this for much longer. 

Mrskitty I was actually a day late when I got my bfp with my son, I am so hoping this is the case for you. 

How are you feeling Kelly? Do you know what your beta levels are at now?


----------



## kelly1973

thanks nat sorry to ask so much, well my preg tests are very faint so im hoping soon things will get back to normal not sure if I talked about it on here but my doc wont do tests on progesterone as research is still ongoing and docs here are pretty poo well ive been trying to get some from different people abroad that have some left over whats your views on it ladies?
nat sorry you are going through this you will get your rainbow soon for sure ive got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Nataliek

I don't actually know, they gave me the progesterone suppositories but they said it was up to me if I use them. I am thinking I probably won't as I don't think that's the problem and I don't need anymore side effects!! Lol 

I am glad your tests are becoming faint Kelly, it will just be a matter of time now before you are back to normal. It's so awful your doctor won't send you to an RE now, it's certainly warranted. You are the patient and should be able to tell them what you want. I always do that at my clinic. It's your body and you deserve answers even if it's only for your piece of mind.


----------



## kelly1973

I know the docs are crap here all they seem to want to do is get you out the surgery asap and move onto the next person, ive tried being pushy and she just says she cant its out of her hands


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi and to catch up on everyone's news.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you miss kitty and Natalie.

Kel I have been keeping up to date woth your story on another thread.

How is Amanda doin. Good to see things are good woth you Annie.

As for me I got first af after miscarriage on sat which is exactly three weeks since miscarriage bleeding stopped. I have mixed feelings about af as cramps and bleeding bring back memories of miscarriage and next week Is 4 years since I lost my first angel but good side is I my body is ready to try again if I want to.

Went to see gp and they won't refer me for tests until I have had had a third consequtive miscarriage. They ran some routine bloods which I should get back wed but otherwise no help what so ever.

I am still very torn about ttc again. I have always seem myself with two children and am desperate to be pregnant again but on other hard I am not sure if I could cope woth the heartbreak of another loss xxxxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty I am already going crazy and I am only 2dpo! I promised myself I would not do this, but here I am. For some reason I am always overly anxious on Monday mornings, not sure why. I think it's anticipating the week to come. Are you sure you are getting AF? I envy your willpower!!!! My last miscarriage I tested the night before on the day my period was due and it was bfn. The next morning it was blazing positive. You never know!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies just popping in to say hi and to catch up on everyone's news.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you miss kitty and Natalie.
> 
> Kel I have been keeping up to date woth your story on another thread.
> 
> How is Amanda doin. Good to see things are good woth you Annie.
> 
> As for me I got first af after miscarriage on sat which is exactly three weeks since miscarriage bleeding stopped. I have mixed feelings about af as cramps and bleeding bring back memories of miscarriage and next week Is 4 years since I lost my first angel but good side is I my body is ready to try again if I want to.
> 
> Went to see gp and they won't refer me for tests until I have had had a third consequtive miscarriage. They ran some routine bloods which I should get back wed but otherwise no help what so ever.
> 
> I am still very torn about ttc again. I have always seem myself with two children and am desperate to be pregnant again but on other hard I am not sure if I could cope woth the heartbreak of another loss xxxxxx

Smiler!! I am so happy to see you back here! I have been praying for and thinking of you so much these past few weeks. Very happy to hear of your first AF coming nice and timely to help resume the moving forward. 

We are all rooting for you hun! But with that said ttc when you are ready. It does take more time to be ready emotionally and we can all totally level with the fears of getting pregnant again and facing another potential loss. I am still having a hard time tbh...

AFM today I am 9 + 4 and feel pretty gross still but I will not complain. I am stressed about our big move this week on Friday into our first family home. It's supposed to rain and storm all weekend... Of course... Oh well I am on toddler duty so I won't be doing too much. My husband and some more family are coming to help us. My hubs cut his foot open pretty bad this morning though so so am not sure how smooth it will all be...

Mrskitty so excited for you and hoping your bfp is on the horizon!! You really do have great willpower to not test like crazy! However when I was staying away from testing at the end of April I tested on 14dpo and voila! Blazing bfp on an frer! Fingers crossed tightly for you!!

Natalie when do you plan on testing??


----------



## Nataliek

I think we are all the same, if it makes you feel better and gives you a sense of control, why can't we test? I know its likely better for your emotional state of mind to hold out but still, I would be doing the same thing. You have done amazing getting through these past two weeks and have been so strong!! It's always the last couple of days that get me. 

Smiler so happy to hear from you. Mrskitty is right, it is crap that the doctors wont do anything right now. I just hate that and I don't understand. It is just so unfair. I am so glad you are here, we will support you all the way.

I am a nervous wreck this morning, just so scared of something going wrong again. I feel like it would almost be a relief if I wasn't pregnant, which is awful I know.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler great to see you back. Deciding when to ttc is a difficult one. I was the same as Natalie, I'd be that worried about actually being pregnant during the tww that it sort of felt like a relief when AF came. Though obviously I was disappointed at the same time. Maybe I wasn't ready to ttc, but I survived 3 mcs in a row and came out the other side (hopefully). :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Smiler so nice to see you on here lets do this together lets get that bfp we will be fine im sure, it helps to be on here everyone knows what you are going through, massive hugs lovely lady.
Nat I really do feel for you I haven't been through half of what you have gone through and it scares the crap out of me getting pregnant but at the same point I want it more then anything, you will be fine you have us and we are all behind youxxx

Amanda I hope you feel better soon I think my sickness started to go at 10 weeks when the placenta starts to take over.
well ive hopefully got some progesterone coming if and when I get my bfp I think I will take it as sounds like it does no harm anyway,im bit nervous it will make me sick as I have a phobia that's what was so hard with the last mc I was so ill and they say the sicker you are the better well it didn't work for me


----------



## kelly1973

wow Kelly that was a big post lol sorry ladies


----------



## Nataliek

Amanda so excited for you to move into your new house!!! All new beginnings for you!! Sorry you are feeling so crappy, I was the same way until I hit almost 4 months with my son. You are almost in the home stretch of the first trimester, won't be long now!!! 

Kelly post away as long as you want!! I hear you on the side effects, that's the main reason I am not using the progesterone. I do not want those side effects but if this doesn't work out and they tell me to use it, I will.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Kel where did you get your progesterone from and is it expensive? I am unsure whether to try anything except for aspirin again if and when we ttc again and if and when we fall pregnant again xx


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty I would get a first response, I had a beta level of 11 and I had the faintest positive. Oh I hate it when it does this, it's like either give me a bfp or let af come. I am the queen of tests lol, the cheap ones I don't like because they only seem to work if your beta is fairly high.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty I always find smu to be better for me when im early pregnant I have some really sensitive ones if you don't get any the ones they use nhs I could send you some 
smiler I have a friend going abroad shes going to get some I can get her to get you some if she can xxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Beta is your hcg level, it's used more in fertility treatment. Most pregnancy tests require you to have a beta level of 25 miu or more to get a positive, even first response says you have to have at least 25 but I have always gotten a faint positive if its lower!! The digitals typically don't work unless you are at 40 miu and above. I am practically a reproductive scientist now haha. I would definitely get a FR!!! I know how crazy this can make you lol. I always get like that at the very end.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

I sometimes feel like I know too much!!! lol. I remember with my son I was like oh I'm pregnant, well that makes sense because I could barely stomach my morning coffee all week prior to finding out! I don't even think I saw my doctor for a week after that, why does it all have to be so hard now?

Mrskitty I will be waiting for your updates!!! I am praying this is it for you, I hope hope hope the FR gives us good news!!


----------



## kelly1973

me too cant wait to hear your news mrs kitty I have learnt a lot from another reacurrent thread I go on and they say not to use progesterone until you get your bfp and all through first tri as I think it can mess your cycles up x
I learn a lot from you nat its nice to know 
afm at the mo im getting tmi alert loads of cm I mean tons and its smeared slightly I wish I knew what was going on


----------



## Nataliek

Oh another thing I know is that CM is an indication that your estrogen is rising. Which it it does around ovulation time and I believe right before AF. I am a fountain of knowledge! Lol mrskitty any updates? Hope you are hanging in xo


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty sorry for the bfn. When was your positive opk? And how long is your lp usually? Hoping you're just still too early for a bfp


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Oh mrskitty I'm sorry, I hate when it does that. Try not to be too concerned, i think it's pretty normal for our cycles to get out of whack every now and then. Doesn't make it any easier when your mind is playing tricks on you I know. When I was pg last time I didn't get a bfp until two days after I was due for af.


----------



## MrsKitty

.ut that just stressed me. I certainly need to get past 28 days before I get alarmed I guess.


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you for the offer Kelly. How much would it be ? If you don't want to discuss money stuff in here then please feel free to pm me.

Miss kitty so sorry your af is mucking you about. 

How are you holding up nat?


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty if you ovulated late you would only be due AF today based on a 12 day lp. After my mcs I ranged from a 24 day cycle to 27 days, but lp was always the same. Before I always had a 25 day cycle so I think the mcs just messed up my cycles. Maybe it's the same for you. Although I hope it's just a shy bfp. Hope you get an answer soon either way.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty also when I got pregnant with Daniel at 13dpo I got a bfn then at 14dpo there it was so its still not over yet im keeping everything crossed for you.
smiler I don't know yet she will let me know when she is out there.
ok ladies I have tons of cm and for the last two days my temp has risen could I have ovulated? nat??


----------



## Nataliek

Hmmm possibly?? I don't temp, only go by cm and OPKs along with midcycle spotting. It is entirely possible that you may have. Have you been back to have your blood taken to see what your levels are at?

Mrskitty I agree with Anniebobs, I had the exact same thing with my son. I even had bleeding and thought it was my period so I never tested again. Then a week later I realized I only had a two day period and my coffee tasted like crap lol. I am still holding out hope for you. 

Smiler, I am ok thanks for asking. Trying hard to be patient no matter how tough it is!! How are you feeling?


----------



## kelly1973

they wont do blood testing here you are left to get on with it arrrh I hate the system here at times.
nat how many dpo are you


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

if it's not here tomorrow maybe you should test again? If you ovulated late you never know, our bodies are so complicated sometimes. 

I can't believe they don't do bloodwork, Kelly. They should be making sure you are back to zero and following up with you. Can you request it? Just for your own piece of mind. 

This is the longest tww ever!!! I am still maintaining that it won't be successful, I think it's safer for me to feel that way.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Yes, it is the worst lol. Today I feel more relaxed but Mon/Tues/Wed were very long days. I think because the weekend is coming up I know it will go fast (they always do) I will be closer to knowing one way or another. I was going to wait until bloodwork next Friday but I am not going to do that. I am going to use a FR Thursday morning then again on Friday. I think that is a reasonable deal I have made myself :)

I think for sure if you don't get your period by Saturday, test again. I am honestly hoping and praying this is your BFP on its way, I think its entirely possible esp if you ovulated later than expected. Hang in there, even though I know its impossible!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

I agree with Natalie, you're definitely late now so it's very possible you're pregnant! Really hoping AF stays away now!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry she's on her way mrs kitty. I think an appointment is definitely a good idea at this point, just to have the discussion about your options. Maybe it could just give you that boost you need to get a sticky baby.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty, I think IUI could be an excellent option for you!! The first cycle is a little bit of an experiment with the medication, if you decide to take medication to help ovulation. I ovulate on my own, however, the goal was to produce two eggs to boost our chances of conceiving with more than one. I was on a very conservative dose, as they have to monitor you to see how you respond to them. I only made one egg this cycle and now that we know how I responded to the low dose, they can increase if I need to do it again next cycle. I opted for injectables as the side effects are low, I had none. I am one of those people that hates taking any kind of medication but our natural approach wasn't working so I am willing to give this a shot. 

Most clinics will recommend you try IUI 3 times before moving onto IVF, I think you should definitely give it a try. It will bring you so much peace knowing you have a plan in place, that was the biggest thing for me. It gave me a sense of control when things were so out of control. I am so sorry this wasn't your month, I was so hoping we would get some good news on here. IUI was a welcomed break for us, there was no pressure around ovulation time!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry mrs kitty I know how you feel im 41 and I feel like time is running out I think nat talks great sense this ttc is such a rollercoaster massive hugs xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

my oh is a lot older then me and already has two grown up children he is finding it hard going through all this and he says we will try once more then we will give up this scares me as im not ready to give up as I started late in this game so im scared at getting pregnant at the same time I want it so bad I really don't want it to go wrong again as I just cant leave it at that, you will get your rainbow for sure hey we could be bump buddys massive hugs lovely its a hard journey but we will get there xxx all of us will


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Ladies I'm sorry I didn't respond earlier, my son is in dance and his recital was tonight. Was a nice distraction! In this day and age more and more women have babies well into their 40's, I know it feels like time isn't on your side but you still have plenty of time. You may need a little help along the way to get there but that's why there are these amazing options for us, IUI and IVF. I know it is a difficult process but think of the end result, I bet once we all have our rainbows all of this heartache and struggle will be forgotten. Mrskitty vent anytime you need to, even though our husbands are loving and supportive, we are the mothers and I hate to say this, it's just not the same for men. We are the ones carrying the baby and feeling the physical closeness. Sometimes you just need a good cry and a couple of days to grieve. 

I hear you about wanting it so badly, I feel like I am on some sort of pregnancy crusade. I want it more because I can't have it. 

Hang in there Kelly and Mrskitty, we will get there xo


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies

I am hoping ti get my blood test results today. it is weird as although I don't want anything major to show up, I am hoping there will be something in them to help explain what is going on and to be able to help stop it happening again. I know it is unlikey as they are only basic tests.

I am the same as most of you ladies. I am so scared to try again as the though of having a fourth miscarriage is unbearable but at the same time so is the thought of never having another baby.

at the moment hubby and I have agreed to ntnp to try and take the pressure of a bit. and then in a few months time if nothing has happened then we will think about getting more serious about ttc if we still want to.


----------



## kelly1973

hows every one doing?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi smiler,

That sounds like a really good plan, did you get your bloodwork results? 

I'm good Kelly, how are you doing? I am so happy it's Friday lol.


----------



## Smiler79

Got bloods back and nothing came up so still no closer to answers.

Having a really bad day today. Woke up feeling fairly positive which in have been finding hard. But then the post arrived. My wonderful local hospital sent me a date for my 12 week scan. Pecten though it was a scan at the same hospital that confirmed my miscarriage a month ago. How hard is to update records!!!! The same thing happened after my miscarriage in September too xxx


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry for this smiler I had exactly the same you should write a letter of complaint it is outrageous massive hugs to you xxxx
yeah ok here nat plodding along xxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Aww smiler I'm so sorry you are feeling sad, you've been through so much so remember to take it easy on yourself. 

I am positive I'm getting pms!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA! We have finally completed our move into the new house and things have been either great or awful... Today has been more of a rest day but I am cramping a lot on my lower back and am worried I over did it... Which was barely anything at all since my husband would hardly let me do anything to begin with. I hope it's just untimely growing pains... My toddler ds is quite grumpy and clingy today... Hoping things start to return to normal soon. He is back to day home tomorrow so I can continue unpacking as much as I can before returning to work on Wednesday. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Nataliek

So happy your move went well, Amanda! So exciting moving into your first home!

I will be shocked if I am pregnant come this Friday. I can feel my period coming, 95% positive. I've been pregnant enough times to know I am going to get my period. I'm sad and disappointed and I'm sure I will be worse Friday when I get af but all in all, I'm not too bad. I am really happy I did not let myself get overly excited.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

yeah me too felt exactly the same I had to keep running to the toilet to knicker check,how many days are you past


----------



## kelly1973

af got me today nearly 4 weeks after my d and c made me feel quite sad even if I did know she was coming im still getting positive opks and preggo tests so don't know whats going on.
Amanda glad your move went well try not to do too much xx


----------



## Nataliek

Honestly? I am positive I am getting AF, I have serious pms symptoms. I am trying to not hold out any optimism or I will be crushed. 

Aww Kelly it's always the worst for a couple of days when you get your period. Give yourself a couple of days to be sad, take it easy on yourself xoxo

Thanks for being there for me, ladies. I am so exhausted with this stuff, it's always how I feel with each month that we are not successful. I will be ok once my period comes, I always feel better going into a new cycle.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

We do, we are going on vacation at the end of the month and I will be ovulating just before we come home so will try on our own. If were not successful will do another IUI round with a higher dose of meds to hopefully get more than one egg. We have been pregnant twice since last October so I know it's just a matter of time before it happens again, I personally think the timing of my IUI was off as I had it on the Friday morning and I dont think I ovulated until I had the pain in the middle of the night on the Saturday. We did have sex the night of the IUI but apparently fresh sperm doesn't live as long as normal sperm. Anyway, time will tell but not much I can do except keep on going. I am so glad you are seeing your specialist, Mrskitty, I totally understand feeling more in control of the situation knowing you have a plan in place. No one prepares you for how long of a process this can actually be.


----------



## Nataliek

I woke up spotting this morning, my period is pretty much imminent at this point. I feel so disappointed and defeated. I know with IUI the chances are not that much higher than trying on our own but still, I feel like I was robbed of 3 months when I had the ectopic. 3 months of trying time. My husband and I had a long talk this morning, we are giving this another few months and then packing it in. We want to move on with our lives, I can't live squinting at a freaking piece of plastic every month wondering if I see something. I feel pathetic, holding it under the light praying something will miraculously be there. I just feel so defeated today.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww I'm so sorry Natalie, It's ok to feel down but you'll be ok. The whole ttc game is so hard. Just give yourself time to be upset and when you're ready you can try again :hugs:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

nat could it be ib? I had that with my last pregnancy, im so sorry yoy are feeling solow ttc is the most difficult and heart wrenching thing at time but you are strong its not over till the witch is here xx


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks, Kelly. I thought that this morning and I did have it with my son but it was brown, this is red. At this point I don't think I should let myself get my hopes at all you know? 

Yes, Mrskitty, AF due on Friday or maybe even Sat. I have a feeling the hormones messed with my cycle a bit. I was on fsh and the ovidrel to induce ovulation. Who the heck knows! lol. I am really looking forward to getting the next work week and a half over with so I can go on vacation and just relax and not think about anything. 

Thanks Anniebobs, it just sucks. That pretty much sums the whole situation up but Mrs. Kitty is right, I will move on from this and I will try again. Just so ready for it to be over.

I don't know what I would do without you girls xoxo


----------



## kelly1973

this is all so difficult we will get our rainbows....
afm still getting positive opks think I should go to docs hope there isn't retained tissue just want to move on and start again arrrrrh


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

me too, me thinks your all brilliant xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

wanted to share a link ive been taking vit d as my midwife thought I should thought you ladies might want to read up about it and the good it does ive been feeling tons better since taking it

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2191303-ttc-vitamins-especially-vit-d.html


----------



## Nataliek

Oh really? That's interesting re vitamin D, maybe I'll try it. Considering acupuncture for the next round. 

Kelly I would definitely see your doctor about that, I do remember having positive OPKs during my miscarriage but not after. Are you still bleeding at all?

I agree Mrskitty, we are tough cookies and will get through this together!!


----------



## kelly1973

I started bleeding again two days ago so guessing this is af I will test today see whats happening as its 4 weeks today if its still positive ill pop to doctors, I had acupuncture on my back last time and I think I got pregnant a lot quicker im thinking of doing it again as soon as my body gets back to normal,i also had sports massage


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

I have heard from alot of people that have sworn acupuncture helped them. When we try again with IUI in July, I am going to try it. We have gotten pregnant on our own twice in the past 8 months, I am really shocked IUI didn't work for us but I honestly think I didn't ovulate until almost 72 hours after I got the ovidrel shot. Which would make the timing off and the IUI should have been done on the Saturday morning and not the Friday. My husband and I had a long chat last night and while were both disappointed, we agreed to keep on trucking until December! We will talk about moving on at that time if nothing happens. Hopefully it won't come to that and I will get pregnant in the nexy 6 months. 

I took a FRER this morning and was stark negative, I would either be 12 days post iui or 11 days post iui. I will be shocked if I am pregnant come my bloodwork on Friday. I feel better today because I dealt with the grief yesterday so...onto the next month girls!! Let's really try and lift each other up over the next few cycles, really encourage each other to keep going. I think we need it. 

Mrskitty, when you are due to O this cycle?

Kelly, AF is a great sign!! Fresh new cycle coming your way!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

I would love to try acupuncture too even though I am not a fan of needles but like you miss kitty we can't afford . I have been out of work since August and my job seekers payments stopped in May so I now have no mooney coming in and hubby pays for everything. I know if I asked him and hear the research he would probably agree to it but I don't want to stretch further our already extremely stretched finances


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

It is hard feeling like you're in Limbo all the time, Mrskitty. I think you are doing awesome coping with everything, very smart that you have a plan in place to see a specialist. Finances are always going to be an ongoing juggling act, all you can do is lean on one another for support, that's what a marriage is right? I think investing in creating your family will be money well spent, I know that's how we feel! 



Smiler, How much does acupuncture cost in the UK?


----------



## kelly1973

I think its about 30.00 a session,i had it done when I had my back done I wonder if there are places that do fertility acupuncture if there is such a thing.
oh is now taking vit d lol
well preggo tests are now negative but I still have positive opks I wish I knew why


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mine too miss kitty that's why I shove it in his hand before his tea in the morning make him have super sperm lol


----------



## Anniebobs

Kelly you can get a second lh surge around AF, that could be why you're still getting opks. That's one of the reasons opks as hpts don't work. Sounds like your body is just getting back to normal now which is a great sign.


----------



## kelly1973

woke up to a load of blood last night the bed was covered ran to the toilet and there was a lot of clots it really upset me wish it would just get over so I can move on


----------



## Smiler79

oh Kelly I am so sorry. it is s hard to move on when the bleeding is still there. hope that is it for you now xxxxxx sending big hugs.

I had an apt with a miscarriage counsellor on Tuesday. It was offered by epu and is one of the epu midwifes who is also a trained counsellor. I want sure what to expect but it was realy good. I have been offered a max of 6 sessions. the midwife herself had 3 miscarriages before having her two children so it is nice to see a therapist who does actually understand what it is like rather than having just done the training.

She gave me leaflets to read through including one to help me talk to my three year old and one for hubby. I had a quick read of one for hubby and then gave it him expecting him to not be interested. but he had a quick look at it and then put it in his work bag. this is a really big step for him and even if he reads it but never talks to me about it I will be happy.

By end of session I already felt that we probably will try again depsute my fears. HAve spoken to hubby and agreed to ntnp for next few months and then reassess. I am absolutely terrified but not ready to give up on chance of baby number 2 yet xxxxx


how is everyone else doing xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

The bleeding is so hard to deal with Kelly but it'll be over soon and you'll have a fresh start. You need this to happen so you can get your rainbow.

Smiler I'm glad counselling went well. I never had it but my midwife had a miscarriage before her first baby so I feel like she knows what I'm going through and she gives me hope there will be a happy ending.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty I have my 2nd loss due date coming up and theres a friend of my oh who is due the day after I was and although im really pleased for her I keep thinking that should be me too, focus on the positive stuff in your life and make plans of how you can help get your goals that's how ive always got over my mc by focusing on how much I want it, have a pamper day meet up with friends and have a wine in the night time whilst you can cause soon you wont be able to drink for 10 happy months xxx
smiler so glad your counselling went well im glad you are going to try again I feel like we are at the same stage we can do this for sure xx
anniebobs how are you feeling?
nat how are you?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls - I tested again this morning 13 days post iui, BFN. I am MAJOR pms and am grouchy and emotional. I just want AF so I can get on with it, I will be shocked if I don't get it by tomorrow. I don't even want to go in for my bloodwork tomorrow but I have to because the last time I thought I had my period and went in for bloodwork I had the ectopic. So, better safe than sorry! 

Kelly - I know how awful it is to have bleeding like that, once you are past the next day or two and it slows down, you will start to feel better. I always find embracing the pain helps me to let it out and move on. Hugs to you xoxoxox

Mrskitty, my first loss due date would have been a week before mothers day in May. I went to the spa and got a facial. It really helps to pamper yourself. I was at the gym on Tuesday and there was a pregnant woman working out and that's when I started to have my mini meltdown, it just hurts and all we can do is accept the pain and know that we are going to feel bad and then we pick ourselves back up again and move on. Make some special plans for yourself, that will help xoxo

Smiler, so glad your counselling went well. I hope you can find some peace with your husband to give each other strength to move on and try again. You have a beautiful little girl, it can happen again. xo

How are you feeling these days, Anniebobs??


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty the first due date was the hardest for me, luckily it was during the week and I wasn't working so I just let myself be down. I went for a run and had a nap while dd was out then just took her to the park. The second one was our wedding anniversary and I was pregnant so was easier to be happy. The third one is coming up but I'll have had my 20 week scan by then so all being well should be fine.

I'm good, I don't like to talk too much about my pregnancy in here because I know how hard it can be to hear. But just to give you all hope that there is a happy ending in sight... I felt baby move!! It started on Tuesday and I felt it again yesterday. Proper little rollovers and changes of position. I'm feeling very blessed right now.


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Mrs kitty the first due date was the hardest for me, luckily it was during the week and I wasn't working so I just let myself be down. I went for a run and had a nap while dd was out then just took her to the park. The second one was our wedding anniversary and I was pregnant so was easier to be happy. The third one is coming up but I'll have had my 20 week scan by then so all being well should be fine.
> 
> I'm good, I don't like to talk too much about my pregnancy in here because I know how hard it can be to hear. But just to give you all hope that there is a happy ending in sight... I felt baby move!! It started on Tuesday and I felt it again yesterday. Proper little rollovers and changes of position. I'm feeling very blessed right now.

I feel the same way in regards to talking about the pregnancy... I feel almost like I shouldn't be... Either way I am still here to cheer you all on and offer any support I can. I remember from the last thread that most of us came from I couldn't be on when I was still trying because it was just so difficult with every month of disappointment... Now I feel like crap kinda...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

yes I want you both to stay too gives me hope for sure and anyways were all a team xxx arh wow I loved the movement feeling I miss it sooo much


----------



## Nataliek

Annie that's so incredible, huge pregnancy milestone!!! Amanda I want both of you to stay, of course we don't want you to leave! We are all in this together and I am so happy for you both. The rest of us will get there xoxo.

More spotting tonight and I am eating everything that isn't nailed to the counter. AF should be here right on target tomorrow!


----------



## Nataliek

My period rolled in right on time, I am disappointed but I knew the beginning of this week this wasn't the month. I am glad I dealt with it and am not completely crushed today. Of course now Im thinking great, am I infertile? Which is ridiculous I know but its because we have never had an issue getting pregnant on our own I really thought this would work. I have mixed emotions. I am looking forward to taking a break from the clinic this month and trying on our own.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry nat I think you should try on your own next month for sure how long has it usually taken you to get pregnant in the past hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks girls, I appreciate your support so much. I am really looking forward to getting away and clearing my head from all of this. 

Honestly Kelly? Twice on the first try, and then with my ectopic it took us three months. This is why I'm shocked the IUI didnt work. I will hopefully get pregnant on my own quickly just makes me nervous about losing again.


----------



## kelly1973

we will all get there for sure xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Hi everyone, I know I am joining this thread super late, but I have been mia for a few months from this site. 
DH and I have been trying for 4years before we finally got our bfp. I had to have surgeries first to remove endometriosis before it could happen. I m/c this past October and now it is month 8 with no luck. 
Started to see a new doctor since my pain is back. He currently has me on birth control for the next three months to see if will help with my endometriosis and be able to get pregnant without having to do the surgery. Keeping my fingers crossed that this works. It is going to be a long 3 months for me, well technically 2 months and 3 weeks, lol.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Calitronagrl

Thank you Mrskitty. I have read quite a bit about clomid last year and it seemed to have great results. Fingers crossed that you get your BFP soon. My next step after the pill is to take something that is similar to clomid, but the doctor hasn't yet told me what it was called. He is hoping that my endometriosis will get under control with the pill and I will get pregnant on my own without additional help. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty I am so excited for you to have a plan! I think its a great plan of action for you and since you have been pregnant on your own you I really believe you will be successful either with the cycle monitoring or with IVF. So happy you are moving forward. You are most fertile one/two days before ovulation, if you BD as you planned you will have the timing perfectly. That is my expert medical opinion lol. 

Welcome Calitronagrl! This is an amazing thread with wonderfully supportive women, I hope we can help you along the way. I know what you mean about being impatient, we had a forced 3 month hiatus as I received medication to treat an ectopic pregnancy and it felt like forever but, before I knew it, I was back on track! 

I had a nice weekend with my family, we just hung out and bbq'd! Was exactly what I needed :). I am wrapped up in work and getting ready for vacation this week, I can't wait to get away.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi Calitronagr sorry we all have to meet this way on this thread but the ladies on here are great and so supportive.
Nat glad you had a chilled weekend where are you going on vacation? it will do you no end of good im sure.
Mrskitty fab news on the plan I can see some serious bfp coming on this thread


----------



## Calitronagrl

Thank you everyone! I know the wait is really good for DH and I, but yes I am a bit impatient, lol. And MrsKitty, that is what I was thinking. For the time that I am forced to wait, I figured I would get back on track with exercising and eating healthier and just overall try to get baby ready. It should make the time go by fast and help me stay positive.


----------



## kelly1973

yes good idea to focus on something it helps me


----------



## Calitronagrl

So before me getting on the pill, I had signed up for college classes to get my masters, which will definitely keep me busy for the next few months. I also signed up to volunteer at a local hospital to gather experience for my upcoming degree. I finally got the call today to find out when/where I will be volunteering. Turns out they are going to have me work in the Labor and Delivery department and it will be long term. I know I will be fine, but I just found it kinda ironic after all that has happened. :dohh:


----------



## Smiler79

Welcome to calitronagrl. Hope we can be a support to you.

As for me I have had two job interviews this week. One on mon I didn't get but got very good feedback and was probably a relief as it was full time and I wasn't feeling comfortable about the prospect of putting Imogen into nursery full time.

The interview yesterday went well I think and I should hear by end of week. It is a zero hr as and when contract which may be good for me at moment as I have been out of work for almost a yr and since these two miscarriages I have been finding it difficult to be away from Imogen too much so this would ease me back I to work gently.

As for ttc Kelly. Hubby and I have agreed to ntnp for a coule of months while we still come to terms with the losses and then we will reassess things if still not pregnant. I am not expecting it to happen quickly though. We had been trying for 3 months when I had my first miscarriage in 2009. It then took 6 months to fall pregnant woth Imogen. Then in September last yr I fell pregnant on the pil but miscarried and it then took us 6 months to fall pregnant again only to miscarry that baby too. So I am telling myself that I should expect it to take at least 6 months this time too.

Miss kitty and Natalie glad you both have a plan of action. I hate having in control in the ttc game xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

sounds like your going to be very busy calitronagrl maybe its a sign xx
I hope you get the job smiler I work from home so am quite lucky in that respect even though its very hard juggling Daniel and work heres what I do www.cannychicken.co.uk if any of you are on facebook you can add me be great to see pics of you guys etc im Kelly latuskie and my timeline is pics of my Daniel xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Breathing a sigh of relief. I have made it to 12 weeks :) scan is in 4 days, will post some pics and maybe you guys can have a guess at the gender. We aren't finding out until the birth but it would be fun :)


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty lol was that you ha ha add me on my personel if you like Kelly latuskie 
Amanda fab news defo wana see pics x


----------



## MrsKitty

[


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, please can I join you? I had a mmc at 12 weeks in January and am now on cycle 7 and at 6 months of ttc post loss with no luck. 

I'm feeling so low and looking for new support groups xx


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty yeah no one knows bout us too regards facebook hush hush for sure exciting times I wish I was joining you on the waiting game im still bleeding 6 weeks after my dand c
mrs w 11 sorry we have to meet in such horrid circumstances but this thread is great there are pregnant ladies too but we feel that it gives us all hope and its such a supportive group welcome xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

no going to the docs on Monday just feel I cant move forward until it stops
hope nat is having a lovely break


----------



## Calitronagrl

Congrats Amanda on week 12! Can't wait to see your scans. Kelly, I agree with MrsKitty, that does seem a very long time to still be bleeding. I hope the doctor finds out a way to make it stop. Mrs. W welcome to the group. I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi mrs w :wave: I jumped over from our other group too when it seemed like everyone I'd started with in there got their bfps. Luckily I came over here and got it right away and now it looks like I'm finally getting my rainbow. Really hope the same happens for you.


----------



## kelly1973

hi anniebobs how are you I just looked at your ticker hope you don't mind me asking I noticed you had 3 miscarriages was thery all around 6 weeks including your mmc


----------



## Anniebobs

kelly1973 said:


> hi anniebobs how are you I just looked at your ticker hope you don't mind me asking I noticed you had 3 miscarriages was thery all around 6 weeks including your mmc

Hi Kelly, the mmc was at 13 weeks after hearing the heartbeat at 8&9 weeks. By the time I got scanned there was only a deflated sac left but they guessed it ended around 9-10 weeks when my symptoms stopped. I conceived straight away after my d&c and had only known a week before I started bleeding so must have been around 5 weeks then a few cycles later had a chemical so I was just over 4 weeks for that one. Had all the basic testing done and seems they were completely random but am now on aspirin anyway which seems to be working.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for the welcomes ladies! 

Annie, thrilled you've got your rainbow x


----------



## kelly1973

thanks anniebobs thanks for that hope you don't mind me asking exactly the same as me so gives me hope xxx
well I got a plus opk today but im still spotting im very confused I will see if I get a temp rise or not


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls! I am so sorry I haven't had two seconds to catch up on the posts, this week has been nuts! We are leaving for South Carolina first thing tomorrow morning and things exploded at work, naturally. Why does that stuff always happen before vacation??? I am not going to be on the week I am away, I don't want to think about TTC at all. I am due to ovulate next Friday and we are trying on our own but Im not taking OPK's and I am not even stressing about sex. I don't want our vacation focused on that. 

I hope you girls are doing ok, I will check in as soon as I am back!!! xoxox


----------



## kelly1973

Nataliek said:


> Hi Girls! I am so sorry I haven't had two seconds to catch up on the posts, this week has been nuts! We are leaving for South Carolina first thing tomorrow morning and things exploded at work, naturally. Why does that stuff always happen before vacation??? I am not going to be on the week I am away, I don't want to think about TTC at all. I am due to ovulate next Friday and we are trying on our own but Im not taking OPK's and I am not even stressing about sex. I don't want our vacation focused on that.
> 
> I hope you girls are doing ok, I will check in as soon as I am back!!! xoxox

:hi: hi nat have a great vacation see you when you get back fab idea to jjst chill about the whole thing it will do you the world of good xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Have a brilliant holiday Natalie, enjoy and relax xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Have a great time nat!


----------



## MrsKitty

[.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello everyone, 
Its been six months since MC and I have not been able to get pregnant. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

^^ I feel the same ladies. Got preg with my dd and the mmc baby very easily. I never ever dreamt it would take this long to get another bfp. I take it quite hard every month when af arrives. I don't know how much longer I can do this :cry:


----------



## Ltruns33

We are going on 1 year since miscarriage, which is so depressing I apologize! We have moved onto IUI. It doesn't feel like a year. The due date was hard..but when it first happened I remember thinking what in the world would I do if it took another year. And here we are. Once the due date passed it was like a relief, no more pressure no "tick tock" feeling! I hope you all conceive again soon. It's so hard after a loss.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Those of you that already have babies/children, do you find you are more protective of them since the miscarriages? I have been going for job interviews over the last few weeks and got one this morning. Today's one is perfect as it is in a school two min walk from my flat and is the school Imogen will most likely go to in September 2015. However they are looking for someone to work five database week and I can't bear the thought of putting Imogen in nursery every day. I only have another yr and she will be at school. I am really torn between needing the money and being away from Imogen. I guess I am scAred that I may never get to have another baby (Imogen is a rainbow baby herself) and I don't want to miss anytime with her as may never get to do any of these things again . 

Sorry for depressing message first thing in the morning. Do any of you feel like this ior am I just being irrational?


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler I went through that a bit. I work from home so do 4 long days a week without dd, I was working more (I had another job 3 days a week so had to work from home evenings and weekends) when I lost the first baby and then cut my hours. I couldn't go without working though, we need the money and I think it's good for us to spend time apart so that the time we have together is more memorable. We have fun Fridays together then family weekends. And almost every evening we go for a walk somewhere after tea.

I think you should be really proud of getting the job and focus on what you'll be able to do in the school holidays with her rather than the one year you'll be spending term time without her. Long term you'd actually end up with more time together than if you had a normal job (not term time).


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you Annie bobs that has made me feel a bit better. I think the interview went well and should find out one way or other today as they have said they will ring the successful person tonight and others will here via letter on a day or two so if I don't get a phone call then I will know before letter arrives.

I have decided to trust in God and his plan for me. I have been finding this tough too but over last few weeks I have felt His presence probably more than I have ever done before so I am trusting that if I am meant to work full tome then I will get this job and if it isn't meant to be then I won't get it but something better will be just around the corner.

Having this same faith about the baby issue though is a lot harder ;-) do any of you other ladies have a faith that has helped you through these difficult times ? Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Smiler I feel exactly the same way. I've been doing 3 days a week for the last year since I went back after maternity leave and I was recently offered a big pay rise and a promotion if I went up to 4 days a week. I was very torn (still am) as the time with my little girl is so precious but ultimately I've decided I need a focus away from ttc and so I've accepted the job. I hope and pray ill have another years may leave before she goes to school and I have to believe everything that has happened has been for a reason. 

I also plan to make our Fridays, weekends and evenings special so she has loads of wonderful memories. It helps that she adores nursery. Xx

Ltruns I'm sorry for your loss. Best of luck with the iui. Have you paid privately for that, have they identified a reason for you not conceiving? 

Similar for you kitty, are you considering ivf because you have a known issue? 

Xx


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies, mrs kitty my 2nd miscarriage due date is july 3rd so know how your feeling I just want it over so I can move on a good friend of my oh is due on the 4th so it makes it so hard don't get me wrong I am so happy for them but part of me says why couldn't that of been me too, time is ticking for me too. what does clomid do?
smiler I really hope you get the job I understand how you feel but at the same time I think it will do you the world of good does that make sense?
afm well im temping etc but trying not to think too much and be more relaxed as hard as it is I did actually ovulate this cycle so not sure whats going on this end


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies! My 12 week scan went very well! Had a strong hb of 158bpm and little bean is still on track for our January 8th due date. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations Amanda so happy for you. Beautiful little bubba.

Presuming I didn't get the Job as they said they would ring the successful person last night amd no phone call so guess I will have to wait for the rejection letter. That is two jobs in two weeks that I have been for and not got


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats Amanda, glad all went well. Gorgeous scan pic!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Amanda! Really pleased it all went well.

Sorry to hear you didn't get the job smiler, hopefully the right one is just around the corner.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

lovely scan pic Amanda are you guna find out the sex at 20 weeks?
smiler sorry you didn't get the job there be one that's right for you im sure chin up lovely.
mrs kitty did you just go to the doca as im thinking about doing this as im now 41 and time is ticking do you go asking for clomid? I do ovulate myself but not every month like this month don't think I did as didn't get temp rise but did get plus opks sigh ive stopped bleeding at last!!!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Nope we are staying team yellow this time! It's going to be so hard to wait but I really do want the delivery room surprise :)


----------



## kelly1973

good on you im too impatient lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,
My temp dropped this morning so I am sure I am out now. But it must not be meant to be because I went home today and got some information that has turned my life upside down. My middle son girlfriend is pregnant. Doesn't it just feels like it's not meant for it to happen for me. Last time I was trying my oldest son girlfriend got pregnant and my grandson is now 1 1/2 years old. So I guess that is God trying to tell me something. My heart is broken :cry: and I am so stressed and confused right now. I will stay on just to keep in touch with you lovely ladies and enjoy all the BFPs.


----------



## Smiler79

How is everyone ? Very quiet on here x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hey miss kitty I am waiting for af too . Not sure when though as only had one af since miscarriage. My cycles before last miscarriage were 26 days and I am on cd 27 today so just waiting. As ntnp how long do you think I should leave it x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Smiler I would test if I were you! 

I'm cd7 tomorrow so will start bding tomorrow. 3 weeks to my due date and dreading it.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies well I got over my 2nd miscarriage due date positive thinking
smiler do you know if you ov cm etc?


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies as we are ntnp I have not been testing for ov etc but did get what I think were ovulation pains. Trying not to get hopes as feeling very mildly crampy this morning so think I may just be settling in to a slightly longer cycle x x x

How is everyone else. 

Well done on getting through your due date Kelly. It is tough isn't it? X x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies it was ok tried not to think too much and focus on whats around me. mrs kitty did you just go in and ask for the clomid ? did I ask that already. I think I might go to docs on Monday and ask for it.
smiler I really hope its a bfp everything crossed for you..
so im 5dpo but not really pinning to much on this cycle as its been rather mixed up I remember nat saying the best bedding is the day before and two days before bedding soim spot on lol do you guys use fertility friend and charting ?


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies I am totally confused. I thought af had arrived yesterday evening as had pink spotting when I wiped which is normal for start of my af. Woke up this morning expecting af to be in full,swing but nothing at all!?!? I know it can be normal for af to be odd after miscarriage but I have always been lucky that my periods have always gone back to normal in first cycle after miscarriage.

On af alert now until she arrives properly x so frustrating xx

How is everyone else ?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks mrs kitty I am going to see how things pan out over next day or so and if nothing by Monday morning then I may buy a test just to put myself out of this misery x


----------



## kelly1973

could be implantation bleeding xx fingers crossed


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies trying not to get my hopes up but I a now on cd30 and nothing since the tiny bit of pink spotting on Friday afternoon when I wiped. Scared of testing but hate the waiting and wondering. I think if af has not arrived in morning the will pop into town abuy attest tomorrow ready for Tuesday morning which will be cd 32 and is the longest my cycle has ever been. As yet dont feel like I normally do pre af but will just have to wait and see. Would be amazed if I had got lucky first proper cycle after miscarriage. Normally takes me 6 months to fall pregnant xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Glad you are coping mrs kitty. Due dates are so hard aren't they? Feeling a bit nauseas yesterday and today but that could have been nerves as despite the fact that it was windy and pouring with rain this morning, I was baptised in the sea along with 5 friends!!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty hope you have been ok today, mrs kitty are you taking the drugs cause you know you don't ovulate every month?
Smiler I really hope this is it for you, mrs kitty is right we need some good news here soon


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck kitty, I hope the meds will work for you.

Smiler, it's sounding positive, I really hope af doesn't show up! 

I'm cd 10 today, opks start tomorrow x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> mrs kitty hope you have been ok today, mrs kitty are you taking the drugs cause you know you don't ovulate every month?
> Smiler I really hope this is it for you, mrs kitty is right we need some good news here soon
> 
> I do not know I do not ovulate every month, I think I do but do not really know (I have my doubts though I am pretty sure my body always trys to as I get symptoms and positive opks). I think the fs thinking behind trying this is that it will first of all make me ovulate (hopefully) and will control timing of bd as we will know when I am ovulating. The jab I get after my follicles have been checked will mean I ovulate within 36 hours. It is also possible I will release more than one egg meaning an increased chance that the swimmers will get to one. Anyway af is full on now not just spotting so I will take my first does tomorrow cd2-6. I have to ring the hospital to let them know and book in my scan. AF has made me feel really grotty today, nasty headache and lightheaded. Just pleased to have made it through the day okay all considered. Nervous about the meds though :/ If it works it will be worth it. xxClick to expand...

I hope it works lovely I might go tomorrow and ask for it as I don't ovulate every month due to my age, so is the scan after something they do to check?


----------



## kelly1973

mrs w 11 love it when them opks start bring on that bfp xx


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies still no af for me so off to shops to buy a test once I have dropped my little monkey at nursery. I am pretty sure af will turn up as soon as I buy a test as that is what has happened in the past. Well at least it would hurry af up if it does. Will obviously keep you all posted as soon as anything happens xxx


----------



## kelly1973

how exciting I cant wait I will be stalking xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck smiler!

Mrs w that's the fun bit of the cycle, enjoy it!


----------



## Smiler79

Oh My goodness..........It is a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww smiler I'm so happy for you! Post a pic!! When's your due date?


----------



## Smiler79

Have tried posting pic but b&b are saying it is too large!! As not sure on cycle length I have calculated due date on a 28 day cycle so think I am due around 13th march 2015!!

I am thrilled and petrified at same time. As we were ntnp and I normally take at least 6 months to fall pregnant I was not expecting this at all. In fact we had not even made a definite decision to try again as not sure how I will cope with another loss.

Havent even told hubby yet as he went to work before I got to shop to buy tests. HE knows I had my suspicions but didn't know I was going ot test so is going ot be a bit of a shock for him tonight !!


Bit anxious about the tiny bit of pink spotting I had on Friday. Hoping it may be implantation. Dindnt have it wth last miscarriage but did woth one before but who knows.

Am feeling nauseas already though s hoping that is a good sign but couls just be adrenaline!!!


----------



## Smiler79

here it is xx
 



Attached Files:







20140707_091346.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww look at that line, it's super dark!! No mistaking that one! I had an inkling you would be. A spring baby :happydance: what a lovely surprise for your husband


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies. I am keeping my fingers crossed extra tight that this is my sticky one. xxxx I am not telling anyone at all until we have been for reassurance scan at around 7 weeks so I will need you ladies to keep me sane!!! 

In fact annoyingly I will probably have to wait til about 8 weeks for my reassurance scan as hubby is going away on business to japan and china on 18th month and wont be back til 2bnd august when I will be almost 8 weeks.

I will defientiely need your support as I wil be petrified while hubby is away as that is the point in my last two pregnancies that I have lost my babies xxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Anyone heard from Amanda or Natalie?


----------



## kelly1973

omg its amazing news smiler bloody made up for you whoop whoop that's such a dark line, yes recon that was implantation bleeding for sure, take each day as it comes and just keep telling yourself today you are pregnant and we are all right behind you keeping you positive made up for you I really am put a smile on my face well off to the docs to get my clomid lets see how this goes lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

ok so that was a waste of time she said she would have to get in touch with one of the other doctors as they couldn't give it to me as she thinks I will have to be referred which will take months I knew this would happen my doctors are crap


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

don't know just seems like my doctor doesn't want to help


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Anyone heard from Amanda or Natalie?

I am always checking in Smiler!! Congrats on that blaring bfp!!! I am beyond excited and happy for you!!! I usually just don't have anything helpful or useful to say... I just feel strange commenting most of the time... 

Either way I am SO happy for you love! You so deserve this!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty is there a clomid thread


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls!!! I am home from vacation, we got back last night and was exhausted from the two day drive home. Today was spent unpacking, groceries etc etc. I haven't read through all of the posts but SMILER! WOW! That's so amazing!!! I am praying so hard for you, I hope this is your sticky little bean. 

Mrskitty, I know what you mean about being nervous about meds. I was the same way but it was a piece of cake. I actually do think because they shortened my cycle by about 3 days last month, my cycle is longer this time. When do you start them? 

I was supposed to Ovulate this past Saturday but didn't have any symptoms until Friday and usually I gear up for a couple of days. Sure enough, got a positive OPK this morning and naturally my husband is working. We had lots of sex on vacation lol which would have been ideal if I actually ovulated on Sat! Oh well, we did Fri/Sat/Sun and maybe try again tomorrow although usually when I get a smiley face I ovulate that day. 


Amanda, I am so happy for you!! The scan of your little bean is just beautiful.


How are you doing Kelly? Are you having trouble with your doctor investigating?

Mrs W, how are you??

Ltruns, I noticed you on the IUI thread! I hope you are hanging in there.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies. Glad you had a good vacation Natalie and glad things are still ok with you amanda. Sorry drs are being useless Kelly x x 

I told hubby last nite and just like me he is really happy but terrified at same time. His biggest concern is that he is going away on business on 18th July for 2weeks to japan and china so get will be away during the two weeks that I lost my last two babies.


----------



## kelly1973

welcome back nat glad you had a great vacation fingers crossed your timing is good.
thanks mrs kitty I will look at your threads I don't understand how you got clomid from your docs and mine said they don't do it they must really be crap up here.
smiler it is going to be hard for you but you are a strong lady and you have us to cheer you on xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Kelly I'm in Cumbria too and my friend was given clomid, she had testing done for infertility (had been trying 2 years) after being referred by her gp. I think gps here are just for ruling out basic things, consultants decide who actually needs what treatment depending on your test results.


----------



## kelly1973

hey annibobs how are you, the whole doc system here just seems poo even the hospital when I had Daniel at Carlisle I was treated so bad It has one of the top ten worst hospitals lol


----------



## Anniebobs

kelly1973 said:


> hey annibobs how are you, the whole doc system here just seems poo even the hospital when I had Daniel at Carlisle I was treated so bad It has one of the top ten worst hospitals lol

I've always been pretty lucky, I've had really good experiences with hospitals and doctors. With dd I was living in Lancaster so had her in Lancaster hospital. They picked up on pre-eclampsia and got her out in time. 

Then I'd moved to South Cumbria for my second pregnancy and when I was admitted to furness general hospital with blood loss during my miscarriage they managed to stop the contractions, got me on a drip and gave me pain relief so I could get some sleep before my emergency erpc. The doctors and nurses were all so nice.

Then after my third miscarriage my gp sorted out getting me tested for all the most obvious things (clotting disorders, hormone deficiencies) and even though I got no answers from those tests it was left with me to decide if I wanted referring but i decided just to give it one more shot and try aspirin (on gps advice) which seems to have worked.

I really think if you're not happy with your care you need to change doctors or at least be clear with your gp what steps you want to take next. If they completely refuse (I don't know how already having children will affect nhs funding etc) then maybe it's time to look into going private.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty whats private how do I find out where to go will the doctors tell me?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

wow that's mega expensive she said she could send me to a fertility clinic but they would need a semen test from oh well theres no way at all he will do this so I guess I will have to rely on mother nature to help me along she did offer me a test to see if I ovulate next month so that's good I will take that up and I have my progesterone ready if I do get pregnant


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

it is I really hope this is your cycle I really do


----------



## Ltruns33

Nataliek said:


> Hi Girls!!! I am home from vacation, we got back last night and was exhausted from the two day drive home. Today was spent unpacking, groceries etc etc. I haven't read through all of the posts but SMILER! WOW! That's so amazing!!! I am praying so hard for you, I hope this is your sticky little bean.
> 
> Mrskitty, I know what you mean about being nervous about meds. I was the same way but it was a piece of cake. I actually do think because they shortened my cycle by about 3 days last month, my cycle is longer this time. When do you start them?
> 
> I was supposed to Ovulate this past Saturday but didn't have any symptoms until Friday and usually I gear up for a couple of days. Sure enough, got a positive OPK this morning and naturally my husband is working. We had lots of sex on vacation lol which would have been ideal if I actually ovulated on Sat! Oh well, we did Fri/Sat/Sun and maybe try again tomorrow although usually when I get a smiley face I ovulate that day.
> 
> 
> Amanda, I am so happy for you!! The scan of your little bean is just beautiful.
> 
> 
> How are you doing Kelly? Are you having trouble with your doctor investigating?
> 
> Mrs W, how are you??
> 
> Ltruns, I noticed you on the IUI thread! I hope you are hanging in there.

welcome back Natalie! Hope y'all relaxed and enjoyed each other, you know ;) And really hoping for a good cycle for you :)


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks Ltruns, me too! I am hoping this is your month!!! 

Mrskitty how are you feeling with the Clomid? 

Smiler, how are you doing?

Anniebobs you must be getting on now! How are you?

Kelly you can conceive so your hubby's sperm is likely just fine and you ovulate as well. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Smiler79

I am doing ok thanks Natalie. I had an interview yesterday and another one today so that is taking mymind off things. EPU have already booked me in for my reassurance scan on 4th august. It is at 8 weeks rather htan 7 as hubby is away in china til the 2nd august. I am hoping that if we get that far all will be ok as have miscarried last two babies before I got to my reassurance scan. 

We had planned on keeping news completely to ourselves (apart form you ladies of course) but as hubby is going away to china and japan during my risky two weeks and I will be staying woth his parents for some of that time we have agreed to tellt hem so one they can try and keep me relaxed but also so they are prepared if things do go wrong while I am there xxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

I was concerned about exactly the same thing but I only made one eggie. I am sure it will be just fine. Injectables have little to no side effects, I opted for those over the clomid. I am glad you will be going in for your scan soon!

Smiler that is a great idea, you will be able to relax and take it easy. Good luck at your interview!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

how did the interview go smiler?
mrs kitty sorry you are feeling poo do you have to stop taking it after ov?
Nat what cycle day are you on ? im on cd25 my cycles are 26 days long not feeling lijke af yet but maybe its mixed up due to mc.
I will try get my chart on here ive had some good temp rises lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Think it went well but thought that about previous three interviews. They said I may find out today but probably tomorrow. 

I am just exhausted now as not been sleeping properly. Also feel a bit guilty going to interviews knowing I am already pregnant


----------



## Anniebobs

Fingers crossed you hear back soon smiler. I ended up telling early with this pregnancy too, I needed childcare when I had bleeding early on and had to go for a scan. We waited until 14 weeks to tell most people though.

Mrs kitty I hope the side effects pass quickly, I've heard it can get quite rough on clomid. I'm sure you'll have a perfect egg in the making!

Kelly good luck! When will you be testing?

As for me, I'm 20 weeks today and have my anomaly scan tomorrow. I'm nervous but not as bad as the last few scans. I keep reminding myself that my nt scan went well and I can feel baby most days so hopefully all is still going well in there.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Ltruns33

Smiler79 said:


> Think it went well but thought that about previous three interviews. They said I may find out today but probably tomorrow.
> 
> I am just exhausted now as not been sleeping properly. Also feel a bit guilty going to interviews knowing I am already pregnant

My sister got hired early in her pregnancy! Good luck!


----------



## Smiler79

I got a job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Smiler!!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay well done smiler!! What will you be doing?


----------



## kelly1973

congrats smiler xxx


----------



## Nataliek

Oh congrats smiler!!! Everything seems to be falling into place!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Thanks ladies. It is a teaching assistant job three days aweek working 1:1 with a special needs child. Out of all interviews I went to it was the one I really wanted.

I have lots of experience if bad things happening in 3's but I am now proof that good things can happen in 3's too. Baptism in sea Sunday, bfp Monday and new job Friday. Just hope this little bean is a sticky one xxxxxxx

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kelly1973

smiler its a sticky for sure xx
all ok here bit disappointed af is on way it would of been so nice to have a baby on my birthday next year sigh oh well wasn't meant to be, on a plus sigh i have all my progesterone ready for my bfp


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly, I know what you mean. I truly believe it is luck on any given cycle. I am so ready to move on from all of this. 

Smiler so very happy for you, you deserve it. 

How are you doing Mrskitty?

Ltruns, when is your testing day?


----------



## kelly1973

nat what cycle day are you on I forgot ??


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

cant wait for your scan mrs kitty exciting stuff


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

this is your cycle this thread is just guna get more and more good news a real positive thread


----------



## Smiler79

Sorry to bring the positive vibe down but I am having a bit of a meltdown. Just been to the loo and had pale pink cm when I wiped :-( 

Surely at 5 weeks 1 day it is too late for implantation bleed. Both my last two babies stopped growing at 5 weeks 6 days but I didn't start bleeding til about 7 weeks. Surely I can't be losing this one too? :,-(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

No pain at moment just little but of spotting xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh smiler :hugs: I hope all is ok. If it isn't they will do testing now this is 3 losses so you'll get some help but I pray it doesn't come to that xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

smiler I too know lots of people that have had spotting all the way through try to not worry and I know this is so hard I would ring them on Monday and see if you can go in tell them you are spotting and they will do an early scan we are here for you no matter what


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies. Spotting was very brief so hopefully was worrying over nothing. Going too take it easy today and ring epu tomorrow just for reassurance. Will keep you posted if anything changes. Sorry for over reacting last night. I just want this to be a sticky bean soooooooooooooo badly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

don't be silly we would be exactly the same when you have had miscarriages anything that is a threat is going to make you worry hope you are ok today x


----------



## Mrs W 11

We would all have reacted the same way Hun. It could have just been some irritation on your cervix or late implant bleeding. Finger crossed its gone for good. X


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler I had red bleeding at 6 weeks and 9 weeks this time and brown / pink spotting on and off during that time. Had a scan each time I bled and obviously baby is still doing fine. No cause was found for the bleeding or spotting, its just one of those things sometimes. It's completely natural given what we've been through to have a mini meltdown, I was sure it was over numerous times during those few weeks. Luckily since the last bleed I've not had any more.

Try and stay positive but definitely call the epu for an earlier scan (though go in knowing that it may be too early to see anything) :hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

well by my positive OPK last week I am cycle day 22 but in actuality I am more like cycle day 23-24. I am off a couple of days, longer cycle. I think because the last cycle was shortened by 3 days.

Glad to hear you are feeling good, Mrskitty. I am hoping you have 1 or even 2 good follies!!! 

Smiler, I had bright red bleeding with a couple of clots around 6-7 weeks pregnant with my son. Pink spotting, no matter how scary, is totally normal. Take it easy and rest up. xo


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies I am currently recovering from a full blown panic attack. About 2.5 hrs ago I went to the toilet and discovered fresh bright red blood. Not massive amounts but enough to send me into a panic atack. Only a tiny bit since but this is exactly how bleeding started with last two losses so not getting hopes up. Still no pain though. Will ring epu on morning regardless of whether I have any more bleeding or pain.

I am a nervous wreck now. Hubby has finally fallen asleep, think i really scared him by how crazy I was. I know I should go to bed as nearly half past nmkdnight but I am still shakey and light headedxxxx

Will keep you all posted but not expecting good news xxxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler is it completely normal to be nervous. I had 3 losses and then bleeding so I get it, but it can work out. Praying that's the case for you. Are you on aspirin or anything this time?


----------



## Smiler79

Yes I am of aspirin but took that last time too. Still bleeding. Not really heavy but definitely fresh red blood. Very mild tummy ache too. Just waiting fir epu to open so I can ring them but I know there isn't really anything they can do. 

I know I said this last time but if this is another miscarriage then this is it I am not putting us throught this anymore. I am desperate group baby number two and I know the one thing Imogen wants is to be a big sister but I can't keep putting us all through this heartache x xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Praying for you smiler. Let us know when you get in touch with the epu


----------



## Smiler79

Epu was a waste of time. They have told me to take a pregnancy test today and then take another one in a week and let them know either way. Other than that they have just said go to a&e if bleeding gets really heavy or I become unwell.

I know they don't like to scan too early as can't see much and can cause more worry but thought they might have offered a hcg blood test.

I am seeing the other epu midwife tomorrow anyway for my miscarriage counselling so may ask her for the blood test.

Still not bleeding heavily but got dull tummy ache and I think I know my body well enough by now to know this isn't going to havea good outcome xxxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Smiler :( I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope you are wrong and its not another loss, just take it easy today if possible.


----------



## kelly1973

smiler so sorry you are going through this its so unfair I really hope and prey its its all going to be ok. I would go to your doctors and they can see how stressed and upset you are xxxx
cd1 for me at last come on you swimmers come get me lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

when I was pregnant with Daniel I was so distressed and had the same thing I went to the docs and burst into tears they then sent me for a scan xx


----------



## Smiler79

During my last loss I went to drs and they just told me to ring epu. 

Well I did pregnancy rest like midwife suggested and it is still a really strong positive. I am not surprised though as would probably still be too early to have turned negative even if I am definitely miscarrying. Trying to relax but it is soooooo hard. Still only lighting bleeding but still bright red so don't know what to think. Just hate being in limbo. Xxx


----------



## kelly1973

can you get busy with something its horrid it really is thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA... Again I am not so active on bnb I pop in every now and then but this week I have been feeling more worried and anxious than ever before... I am almost 15 weeks and I swear I am not pregnant at all... No symptoms (disappeared overnight) I don't look pregnant and I haven't felt a single movement yet... While everyone else in second tri seems to have felt the baby at like 8/9 weeks (rolls eyes as I doubt that very much) I don't have anything making me feel better at all. I feel dumb even complaining right now...

Anyways on to way more important things: 

Smiler please try not to stress although I know how hard that is. Worrying and stressing won't help you any. Get lots of rest and think positive as best as you can. Distract yourself with some home projects or work or plan something fantastic for the upcoming weekend. Anything that will take your mind off of it. I went through my entire first trimester living like I had already lost the baby and that I would probably just get my hopes up for nothing. Now I regret it. Enjoy your pregnancy as long as it lasts. Mrskitty told me this many many weeks ago and as much as I tried it was very difficult to do some days but the advice is good. I know how badly you want this baby, and I am right there with you hun. Just keep going!! 

Much love to you all! I need to stop being so fearful myself and worrying about making anyone sad on this forum. I want to be more active in here for you ladies.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler I'm so sorry they wouldn't get you in for a scan but maybe it would have caused more worry if you couldn't see anything yet. Has the bleeding slowed down any? Really hoping it's just 'normal' first tri bleeding :hugs:

Amanda it sounds like you need to take your own advice! You had a good scan 3 weeks ago and the likelihood is that all is fine.


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies. well bleeding seems to be tailing off now and what there is loks like old blood so as much as I am trying not to get my hopes up too much, things are looking better than yesterday.

I have got miscarriage counselling with one of the epu midwives today so will get her opinion on whether things are ooking hopeful and may also ask for hcg blood test although now bleeding is tailing off I am wondering whether It may just stress me out more.

Poor hubby is now really worried about going on his business trip. I am trying to keep it itogether for him but hard as I don't want him to go. I have got scan boked for when he gets back but although I don't want to go for a scan without him I am hoping that if bleeding stops and I still have a bfp when I test again next week then they may let me have a scan a bit earlier.

Amanda I totally understand about the panic about no symptoms. apart from the odd wave of nausea which could be down to me not being well, I have not really go any symptoms either. But as annie bobs said you had a great 12 week scan and risks of loss drop dramatically once you get past that milestone. thinking off you though and I know that even if things do turn out ok woth this little bean I am never going to relax til it is in my arms xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hi everyone xx
Amanda sorry you are feeling nervous have you got an anterior placenta? I did with Daniel and didn't feel him move till 21 weeks and also my symtoms went completely at 10 weeks which is totally normal have you tried a Doppler it was a god send with me until I could feel Daniel move I used it twice a day every day lol
Smiler so glad the bleeding has stopped I hope the midwife helps you today and gives you the bloodtest
cd2 for me sigh BORING lol


----------



## Nataliek

Smiler, so glad to hear the bleeding seems to be subsiding. It is so important to take care of yourself and relax right now, easier said than done I know. HCG test is a great idea and will help put your mind at ease.

Don't worry, Amanda. I know its stressful but it looks like all is well with your little bean!! It is still really early to feel movement but I am sure you will soon enough. 

@Kelly I hear you on the boring! I am so getting my period soon, I can tell. Which means trying on our own didn't work. I am getting so anxious to get pregnant again!!! We are going to do another iui this cycle, not sure if I'm ready for the injections again but...suppose I should try it.

Mrskitty your scan is tomorrow????


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Oh I can't wait to hear your scan results, Mrskitty!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Nataliek said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear your scan results, Mrskitty!!

Me too good luck!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty cant wait for your exciting news, yes countdown for me usually ov around cd11 12 so not too long never that hopeful takes me ages to fall pregnant


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh that's mean, I hope you've got a busy day planned anyway to take your mind off it!

I'm good thanks, feeling more kicks every day and getting to that point where I feel a bit awkward and massive! Going on a family trip to wales this weekend so once I'm finished working I'll be getting sorted for that. Also planning on upgrading the car for something bigger soon so need to look into what we can afford etc. The cars just been through it's mot so should be able to sell it fine but it's such a hassle I know nothing about cars I just normally buy a pretty one!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Well no more bleeding since yesterday morning. And nausea has hit with vengeance today so hoping that is baby's way of letting me know it is ok. 

Haven't had much time to worry either as have a very poorly monkey x x


----------



## kelly1973

yeh for sickness smiler in the nicest way of course


----------



## Anniebobs

That's a great sign smiler, really hope this is a sticky baby for you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really good sign smiler, I hope all is well x


----------



## katrina0007

Hi Guys I am have been here but not a frequent flyer. I am hoping to come here more often. I am sorry for all your losses. I hope we support each other. Story in signature. Hoping to find good friends here. :happydance:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Don't really know how it all works Mrs kitty but it all sounds promising! And if I were you I'd be DTD! His swimmers will be fine.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

excellent news mrs kitty, get those boys in the barracks lol I would dtd tonight too just to make sure x
Hi Katrina sorry to meet in these circumstances this is a really positive thread which is what I think we all need the ladies on here are ace xx


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty that's wonderful news!!!! I am so excited to here the meds worked so well for you!!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Had a bit more bleeding yesterday but nothing today amd still feeling mega nauseas. Spoke to midwife I have my counselling with and she said if I ring epu tomorrow (she isn't in today) then she will try and get me in for a scan Sunday as I should be just over 6 weeks by then. Sad hubby won't be there as he is off to china tomorrow but would rather have scan on my own rather than all this not knowing. Also this way I can hopefully give hubby some reassuring news shoe doesn't spend whole of his trip,worrying about me xxx


----------



## kelly1973

glad you are getting an early scan smiler it will put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Jewelsjma

I am in the same boat Amanda. I had a M/c right around Labor Day, just a few weeks before you. Had a huge life change quitting my job and moving across the country. Now I live in a city where I don't know anyone except my husband. The new job is okay, but not my favorite. Ttc is stressing me out. I am turning 31 next month and I feel pressure and want a child badly. I am feeling kind of lost in many ways. How are you doing?


----------



## amanda111308

Jewelsjma said:


> I am in the same boat Amanda. I had a M/c right around Labor Day, just a few weeks before you. Had a huge life change quitting my job and moving across the country. Now I live in a city where I don't know anyone except my husband. The new job is okay, but not my favorite. Ttc is stressing me out. I am turning 31 next month and I feel pressure and want a child badly. I am feeling kind of lost in many ways. How are you doing?

Hi there! 

I am doing ok. Turned 15 weeks yesterday with my rainbow baby. Had an appointment on Wednesday and baby's heart rate was 155bpm. I feel so much better having finally being able to hear the heart beat instead of just seeing it on the ultrasounds. It took us 8 cycles to get pregnant after our miscarriage. The fear never truly goes away but one day at a time is good enough pace for a worrier like me. Where are you in your cycle? Are you on any meds/supplements?


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies I have bit a scan booked fir 8.50 am Sunday morning x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

me too mrs kitty xx
smiler how far along will you be on sunday?


----------



## Smiler79

Kelly I think I will be about 6weeks two days but not 100% sure as fell pregnant first cycle. I am going on previous cycle which was 26 days x


----------



## Smiler79

I know it may be too early to see a heartbeat but just hope baby is measuring right size. Any size over 5 weeks 6 days would be reassuring as both my last two babies stopped growing at5 weeks 6 days xx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi girls - sorry for being MIA, I've been so busy at work and at home. Smiler, so glad you have a scan booked for tomorrow, that will be reassuring. 

I am due for my period on mon/Tuesday and had a little bit of spotting yesterday so, didn't get preg this month. We're moving ahead with another iui and not telling anyone about it, too hard to explain if it fails again. 

Hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Smiler good luck for your scan tomorrow, sending lots of sticky dust your way.

Amanda that's lovely news about your rainbow baby. It's so reassuring. You'll be feeling kicks in a few weeks too which will be another comfort to you (though also another worry when baby is asleep or being lazy!)

Natalie sorry to hear AF is on the way, really hope this next iui does the trick. Not telling anyone will definitely make the whole thing less stressful for you.

Mrs kitty hope you're busy getting busy!!

Jewels jam so sorry for your loss. You're still young you have plenty of time left, but I know how frustrating it is to try again after a miscarriage. Hope you gets your rainbow bfp this year.

Kelly where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies in exactly 12hrs time I will know if things are ok with baby or not. I am really scared now x x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck smiler. I hope you get good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Smiler79

Have still had odd bit of spotting but isn't much anymore. Did another test this morning like they suggested and still a very strong positive so fingers crossed. Just a couple of hrs to wait now.

Wish hubby was coming but difficult as he is in china. I have a friend coming woth me instead, in fact she is the midwife who looked after me all the way through my pregnancy woth Imogen and ended up delivering her. We now go to the same church and she is one of my closest friends so can't think of anybody better to be a stand in for hubby.

I will update you all as soon a I get a chance xxxxxxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Thinking of you today smiler, praying you get good news


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck smiler xx


----------



## kelly1973

good luck smiler xx


----------



## Nataliek

Good luck smiler!!


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies I am measuring 6 weeks 1 day which is exactly what I thought I was and........... I saw baby's heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

fab news smiler made up for you xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amazing news!!!!!! Thrilled for you :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

What fantastic news smiler, you must be so happy!! Haven't all your previous mcs been earlier than this? This must be your rainbow at last.


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Smiler, so amazing!! Just wonderful news, so happy for you xoxo


----------



## amanda111308

Aww so glad Smiler!! Your rainbow baby is coming!!


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you ladies. Think I am still in shock. Even my friend who came with me who is a midwife warned me it would probably be too early to see heartbeat but was there clear as day!!!!!

Yes Anniebobs. Not sure how far along I was with my first miscarriage before Imogen ( that one may even have been a chemical pregnancy) but the most recent two both stopped growing at 5weeks 6days. All I wanted to see was a baby measuring bigger than that and roughly right size for my dates. Heartbeat was a massive bonus!!!

They have kept my scan for two weeks time just to make sure things continue to go well but I feel like I can relax a bit now. Had a tiny bit of bleeding yesterday but expected that as I have a tilted uterus so have to have internal scans for any scans before 12weeks x x x

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hope you have some luck this cycle miss kitty and all you other lively ladies that are still trying for your rainbow babies. 

First time I saw Imogen on a scan was at 8 weeks two days. Hubby was so relieved yesterday that he wanted me to show Imogen to the scan pic. I have told him it so far too early and as scan pic doesn't look like a baby yet she wouldn't understand. Also I would want us to tell her together. Hoping I can keep it quiet from her til the 12 week scan at least


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

There is part of me that would love to tell her now too but I think I needy to have my 8 week scan before I can relax a bit more x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Well I had a negative blood test yesterday, still no period. Positive those shots messed up this cycle, I am cycle day 32 and nothing. I definitely feel like it's coming but wish it would just get here, I hate this part of the cycle. I am seeing a naturopath on Saturday, going to try acupuncture. I had a 45 min conversation on the phone with her yesterday and she was really helpful and has a very high success rate. I feel like I am grasping and I am desperate. I need to let go of these negative thoughts.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. I hate that despite my scan i still can't relax. Still getting spotting and niggly tummy ache. Trying to stay positive but really hard, esp with hubby away for another 11 days. My in laws are great but I am not sure what I would do if I miscarry while I am here x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I used a dopler and eaeliest I found was 8+ 4 it was a life saver for me, when im pregnant I always tell my self today I am pregnant and then stop thinking as like mrs kitty said some things are out of our control and worry will only make you feel worse and is not good for you easier said then done I think things are very positive for you.
Nat sorry your cycle is messed up hope it sorts soon I hate that stage you just want things to move on so you can get on, I usually take about 6 months to get pregnant and last time I had acupuncture and it only took 4 so im convinced it helped.
afm well im gearing up for ovulation now I never get lucky this early takes ages for me to get pregnant
mrs kitty where are you in your cycle


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I booked a smear for tomorrow now im thinking I should cancel as abit close to ovulation what do you ladies think?
cd4 mrs kitty I really hope this is your month id like to say we could be bump buddies but it takes me forever and a day


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

I also asked before mine Kelly and they just say so long as you haven't had a positive test it shouldn't make a difference (I had it early in the tww)


----------



## Nataliek

Smiler I completely agree with Mrskitty, once you have your 8 week scan you will feel much more relaxed. I know spotting is terryifying, especially when you have multiple losses, but it is so common. Like I said before, I had it a lot throughout my pregnancy with Ethan and had a completely normal pregnancy. Try and hang in there, when do you start your new job? 

Mrskitty the tww is agony I know!! I am so hopeful this is it for you, we need some good news on here. 

Kelly, I hope this is your month too. It seems to be taking me longer to get pregnant nowadays as well. Hard to be patient!! 

Anniebobs! How are you feeling???? 

I got my period yesterday, hurray! Lol. That would explain my doom and gloom mood yesterday morning. I go in for cycle monitoring and new meds tomorrow morning, if this one doesn't work, were taking an IUI break. I'm praying it does. Going to do acupuncture the whole time, I have nothing to lose by trying it!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

yeh I got my smily face today on opk so fingers crossed
I think im guna try accupunture, I had mine through my back last time is there special acupuncture fertility places in the uk?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

after reading that im guna see if I can find somewhere


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I need to sell more hens lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

ouch!!!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls - I went in for my cycle day 3 monitoring this morning, picked up my new medication, drove to work and had a complete meltdown. I cannot do this again, inject myself and go through it again right now. I am not ready. I called the pharmacy and the manager agreed to take the meds back because I just picked them up this morning, even though they aren't supposed to he was really nice about it. Too much money to waste. We are going to keep trying the old fashioned way for a few months, combined with the acupuncture. I gave myself a good talking to, I am being way to agressive because I feel so desperate to get pregnant again I am willing to inject myself with drugs even when it's unecessary for me. I ovulate fine on my own and all it did was mess my cycle up and throw the timing off this month! It makes me wonder why the doctors would even suggest this protocol for someone who has my history. My husband said he didn't want to say anything to me but he doesn't like the clinic and loading me up on drugs but wanted to go with whatever I wanted to do. We are going to just focus on the naturopath and try enjoying each other again. 

Sorry for the long winded post, I feel so much better that I made this decision.


----------



## kelly1973

I think you have made the best choice I think the acupuncture will help tons too we will all get our rainbows for sure xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks so very much mrs kitty and Kelly, I feel like I haven't been very supportive on here, I'm sorry. I've been really tense and stressed about all of this and it's taken a toll on me thinking about this treatment again. I am excited to move forward and I am going to be positive, no negative thoughts. 

I didn't read the article, mrskitty but I will right now! How are you hanging in there? 

How about you Kelly? You're in the tww now!!


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies. I hate that despite my scan i still can't relax. Still getting spotting and niggly tummy ache. Trying to stay positive but really hard, esp with hubby away for another 11 days. My in laws are great but I am not sure what I would do if I miscarry while I am here x

Hey hun, I know it's difficult to stop worrying but it's very true what the other lovely ladies have said on this forum. Today you are pregnant and whatever will be will be. Enjoy right now :) I wasted my entire first tri scared to death and over thinking everything. I feel like everything is going to work out for you this time around :). Chin up hun and just relax! :D


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Hi Girls - I went in for my cycle day 3 monitoring this morning, picked up my new medication, drove to work and had a complete meltdown. I cannot do this again, inject myself and go through it again right now. I am not ready. I called the pharmacy and the manager agreed to take the meds back because I just picked them up this morning, even though they aren't supposed to he was really nice about it. Too much money to waste. We are going to keep trying the old fashioned way for a few months, combined with the acupuncture. I gave myself a good talking to, I am being way to agressive because I feel so desperate to get pregnant again I am willing to inject myself with drugs even when it's unecessary for me. I ovulate fine on my own and all it did was mess my cycle up and throw the timing off this month! It makes me wonder why the doctors would even suggest this protocol for someone who has my history. My husband said he didn't want to say anything to me but he doesn't like the clinic and loading me up on drugs but wanted to go with whatever I wanted to do. We are going to just focus on the naturopath and try enjoying each other again.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post, I feel so much better that I made this decision.

I too think it is wise of you to stick to the naturopath approach in ttc. Iui is great and all for some but it doesn't seem worth all the undo stress. Acupuncture and relaxation/massage did wonders to help me de-stress and bam pregnant! It might take a few months to catch the egg but I think it's a great move in the right direction! Big hugs to you and your hubby for keeping faith and moving forward together!!


----------



## Smiler79

Well ladies trying not to get hopes up but no more tummy ache and no spotting for two days in a row.  Hubby time away is really dragging though as still got 8 sleeps til he is home x x


----------



## kelly1973

smiler hope the times passes by quickly for you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thats good news smiler. Keep positive and picture your healthy little bean xx

Natalie it sounds like you've made the right decision. I would recommend acupuncture too. I've been having it since march and although I haven't got my bfp yet it really has helped me to cope through such a tough experience. X


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

4dpo here mrs kitty wat day are you?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry I've been AWOL lately, been exhausted after a long weekend in Wales and this heat!! I'm still in bed and it's 11am, been trying to convince myself that I need to eat but I'm too comfy :haha: lucky I work for myself!

Natalie it definitely sounds like a good idea taking a step back from the meds and just relaxing this cycle. My bfp came when I had taken 3 months off ttc and started ntnping instead (basically just going for it when we felt like it)

Mrs kitty and Kelly I have my fingers firmly crossed for you both! A bfn at 10dpo doesn't mean you're out!

Smiler and Amanda, I hope you're feeling more and more positive each day. I think I only started really believing this pregnancy would be my rainbow after the 20 week scan. That's even though I'd been feeling kicks for a few weeks before and my bump had properly popped, I was still sure I'd be told it was over. I think it's only natural when you've been through what we have.


----------



## kelly1973

I have a 28 day cycle so average really with Daniel I never got a bfp till 14dpo ive started progesterone this cycle


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

im using the pesseries mrs kitty did you use them?
still early days lovely please don't be down easier said mind this ttc really takes it out of you I really hope you get your bfp this month xxx what job do you do


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

ive heard they do that did they make you feel weird the pesseries? im on the high dose my first time and my doodle feels weird?
hope we are bump buddies mrs kitty did you take asprin last time high dose folic acid?


----------



## Smiler79

Kelly I am taking high dose folic acid and aspirin. Took both last time too but no harm in doing it again this time x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks, Anniebobs. I feel so much better about things, I just needed to get back to being me! 

@MrsW, I am looking forward to trying the acupuncture treatment and just relaxing! How are you doing?

@Mrskitty, hang in there!!! I know the last few days are always the worst for me, I am praying for you!!


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty lol maybe ill try that as it is a bit yukky does it make things feel a little different, it makes my doodle feel kinda warm lol cant explain like deep heat for the doodle lmao
hey nat hope you are ok xxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

the back door lmao


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty when are you going to test again


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> mrs kitty when are you going to test again
> 
> I tested today 12 dpo and got another bfn on the 10 miu internet cheapy. Not at all hopeful now as this is when I got my bfp last time. Not sure when af will appear. If my lp remains the same then it should be soon but not sure with the meds. How long will you hold out before testing Kelly?Click to expand...

still early days lovely xx im guna try hold out till 10dpo but I seen to be a late implanter, don must have lazy sperm lmao time is draging


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Mrs. Kitty I was so convinced I was out i bought sanitary towels and got bfp two days later so fx'd for you x x xx x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I got a bfp at 14dpo with Daniel, it too felt like af was on its way so still hope lovely dam it don hates coffee lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Morning ladies. I have af pain this morning, enough to take a paracetamol but no af yet :( I was not over hopeful about the clomid thing but you do have moments of hope. So when af does show I will be starting round two then if it still does not work ivf. When do I give in to the fact I may never be a Mum is what I am currently asking myself. A bit fed up today anyway as you can see. I hope you are all doing ok. xxx
> 
> **update af arrived hour after typing this :( **

:hugs: I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Mrs. Kitty I was so convinced I was out i bought sanitary towels and got bfp two days later so fx'd for you x x xx x

Hey smiler! When is your due date? / how far along are you now?


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry AF showed mrskitty, but please don't give up hope yet. A friend of mine had 5 years of trying, 2 miscarriages, 3 rounds of ivf and then ended up falling pregnant naturally just before her fourth ivf. It can happen when you least expect it.

Bright eyes all is good with me. Don't know if I mentioned in here but I have a low lying placenta and have had to give up running. It's my normal stress relief so without it I've taken to eating dangerous amounts of chocolate :haha: I'll be the size of a bus by the time I go on holiday!

How are you? How's everyone else?


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> So sorry AF showed mrskitty, but please don't give up hope yet. A friend of mine had 5 years of trying, 2 miscarriages, 3 rounds of ivf and then ended up falling pregnant naturally just before her fourth ivf. It can happen when you least expect it.
> 
> Bright eyes all is good with me. Don't know if I mentioned in here but I have a low lying placenta and have had to give up running. It's my normal stress relief so without it I've taken to eating dangerous amounts of chocolate :haha: I'll be the size of a bus by the time I go on holiday!
> 
> How are you? How's everyone else?

I am doing pretty good :) still throwing up every morning but oh well it's my only reassurance as I am not feeling regular movements. Are you feeling much in the way of movements Anniebobs? I just want that part so badly now I can hardly stand just being sick to feel better about the progression of things...


----------



## brighteyez73

Anniebobs - sorry to hear about the low lying placenta. I understand needing a stress reliever and eating that fun delicious chocolate. Absolutely satisfying :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda yes I've been feeling movements since 16 weeks, though I didn't actually let myself believe it until after the 20 week scan. My husband just felt baby last week, I was getting some really good kicks! This is definitely another active baby. You're not far off 20 weeks now, that's on average when most people start to feel movements. How awful that you're still sick, really hope it let's up for you soon.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty really sort the witch got you its so dam unfair this ttc stuff is pretty heart wrenching at times, keep your chin up and battle through lovely you will get your rainbow I just know it , it will happen when you least expect it xxxxxx
bright eyes where are you in your cycle?
im nothopeful this month either so not sure I will test and waste my sticks even though I am an addict yes I love poas


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly I am on 12DPO and CD29


----------



## kelly1973

are you waiting to test? dam sorry I just saw you have a chart doh


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Amanda based on my scan at 6 weeks 1 day my edd is 13th march 2015. I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Hubby is back tomorrow(yay!!!!!!!) and got another scan Monday. If all is well at that scan then I hope I might be able to relax a bit x.


----------



## kelly1973

exciting times smiler xx


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi Amanda based on my scan at 6 weeks 1 day my edd is 13th march 2015. I will be 8 weeks tomorrow. Hubby is back tomorrow(yay!!!!!!!) and got another scan Monday. If all is well at that scan then I hope I might be able to relax a bit x.

Aww smiler that is amazing!! I am so damn happy for you!! Pardon me for the language but you so deserve this happiness!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? I am still feeling exhausted and nauseas. Off for a scan in an hr. Should be 8 weeks 2days today. If everything is good them hoping I can start to,relax a bit. Will let you know how i get on x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

All good here ladies. Baby still has heartbeat and is measuring spot on for my dates   think this may actually be my rainbow !!!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww smiler you can start to relax a bit now, this has to be your rainbow! How exciting, congratulations!

Mrskitty those side effects sound nasty, really hope this is your cycle. I've heard so many good things about clomid (the results not the side effects) so hopefully it's the boost you need.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

excellent news smiler now enjoy being pregnant xx
mrs kitty hope these side affects ease soon that sucks this is your month xxx
annibobs love you newpic xx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies - Glad to hear things are going well for everyone, great news Smiler! 

Mrskitty, I hope this week goes by fast for you! Love your pic Anniebobs!

I am taking another month off TTC, I have work travel coming up and I am just not ready yet. I am scaling back my time on the forums and it is really helping my stress/anxiety levels.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Just been brave and made myself a pregnancy ticker. Hope I am not tempting fate xxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Lovely ticker smiler :) I am so happy everything seems to be moving forward smoothly for you :)

I hope everyone is doing well and in good health :)

Afm: I have a small but exciting update :) I had a prenatal appointment yesterday and my doc was able to confirm some details regarding the results of our 12 week NT scan. All results returned negative for Trisomy 13, 18 and 21 baby is very healthy and active. Can feel regular movements now and I feel so incredibly blessed. Baby's heart rate was measuring 153bpm and based upon fundal measurements taken 2 weeks ago and then again yesterday the doc said he believed baby could be measuring 3 days ahead but this will be confirmed at my 20 week scan on August 20th. 

Again I really hope everyone is doing well, I try my best not to talk too much about my pregnancy on this forum but I always am here reading progress reports and the like!

Love you guys, you have all been with me for this wild ride and I couldn't be happier to have you all here for support and encouragement.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Haha it has been pretty quiet in here! Ive been checking in but have had a crazy weekend with a wedding, birthday party and a christening so am now shattered. We also started potty training yesterday so have been busy cleaning up (her, the potty, the floor, her Ariel doll :haha:)

Good luck with the bding mrskitty. Hopefully that follicle is all you need but if not then at least you've got a plan in place for next month.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely ticker smiler :) I am so happy everything seems to be moving forward smoothly for you :)
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and in good health :)
> 
> Afm: I have a small but exciting update :) I had a prenatal appointment yesterday and my doc was able to confirm some details regarding the results of our 12 week NT scan. All results returned negative for Trisomy 13, 18 and 21 baby is very healthy and active. Can feel regular movements now and I feel so incredibly blessed. Baby's heart rate was measuring 153bpm and based upon fundal measurements taken 2 weeks ago and then again yesterday the doc said he believed baby could be measuring 3 days ahead but this will be confirmed at my 20 week scan on August 20th.
> 
> Again I really hope everyone is doing well, I try my best not to talk too much about my pregnancy on this forum but I always am here reading progress reports and the like!
> 
> Love you guys, you have all been with me for this wild ride and I couldn't be happier to have you all here for support and encouragement.
> 
> Hi Amanda it is lovely as always to read your updates :) Great news that baby is thriving :D Not long till your 20 week scan! Will you find out the sex or keep it a surprise? So excited for you and it gives me hope. So glad you started this thread :)
> 
> Not much happening here, I have had a busy week. Just waiting for Mondays follicle scan so not long now. Not really so much ovulation niggles at the moment, just hoping for at least one mature follicle. I am trying to prepare myself for the prospect of ivf, hoping I do not need to but if I do I am armed with all the knowledge! Anyway looking forward to the weekend with dh and hoping you are all well.Click to expand...

Hi there! We have decided to stay team yellow for this pregnancy! This is our last baby and we both are thrilled about our choice for the delivery took surprise! 

I travelled north a fair ways yesterday with my son to visit my sister who has a newborn baby boy! He is so precious I just love him so much! I stayed up with him last night to let my sister have a full night's sleep. I am so excited to have my own little one again. It fills my heart with so much love I can hardly contain it. 8 days until our 20 week scan!! Pumped is not even the best word! Haha

Anniebobs: I wish you luck and patience with potty training. It can be quite the ordeal sometimes! My little guy is excellent at pooping on the potty but getting the feeling of needing to go pee and getting to the potty first is what we are working on. We are hoping to overnight train before baby is born in December :)

Afm: on Saturday night my son body slammed my belly and ended up sending me to the ER. It was an accident I his part and the poor darling felt awful to put me in so much pain. I ended up with a bruised abdomen but baby is fine. I did have a meltdown when 2 nurses were searching for the heartbeat when I first arrived and couldn't find it. They did eventually find it but just way super low because the force of the trauma pushed baby way down to just over my cervix. I am still sore but I am just so happy everything is ok. I still feel loads of movement especially after I eat or drink cold drinks. Lol I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> Helloooooo? Is anybody here? Think I just saw some tumble weed float past lol :haha:
> 
> Wondering how everyone is? I have been busy but popped back to check a few times and all is quiet here. Are we all benefiting from stepping back from b&b? I thought maybe our lovely pregnant ladies find it a bit depressing here? Anyway I just hope you are all well :D
> 
> Kelly how are you doing? I was going to message you.
> 
> I had my follicle scan yesterday and there was only two though one was a whopper so fingers crossed. We have agreed with consultant that we will do ivf if this cycle does not work, so we will see him if af shows. It is all very daunting. Other than that life is good and I am remembering to count my blessings.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: x

hey lovely how are you doing?? sorry ive been awao my parents have been up from London for a week don't see them much so been really nice what cycle day are you on ? im building up to ovulation het it would be mint if we could be bump buddies xxx ps message me anytime I would love to hear from you anytime xxx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi girls. I've really been MIA trying to focus on work as it's extremely busy and I can't be distracted.

We decided to start trying again next cycle, my period is due this coming Thursday. I really need to try and relax, my heart can't take much more. I am going to try acupuncture and keep up with my workouts and healthy eating. How is everyone doing??


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies how is everyone. Sorry not been around much, been really busy as it is summer hols. I have made it to 10 weeks,so finally starting to relax a bit it still get anxious woth every little pain or lack of symptoms. 12week scan is a week Thursday.

As well as trying to deal with pregnancy symptoms whilst running around after a 3.5 yr old, I am trying to get my head into gear for starting new job in a few weeks and anxious about how they will take my news. Also hubby is going back to japan at end ofseptember for three weeks this time. Struggled when he was away for two weeks last timexxx


----------



## kelly1973

hi nat lovely to hear from you so glad you are going to try next month hopefully we will be bump buddies xxx
hey smiler so glad you are trying to relax time will fly hopefully when hubby is away xx
afm im on cd6 and I have a plus opk what the hell is going on I usually ov cd 11 so no idea????


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I can't believe I am 20 weeks today!! I just got back from visiting my sister. She had a little boy on July 8th and now I am more excited than ever for this little one to come. I am going crazy now with staying team yellow... Our ultrasound is on Wednesday so only a few more days until we actually see the baby. 

Smiler how are you feeling? What kinds of symptoms are you experiencing?

Is anyone close to testing??

Lots of love ladies!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty i really hope this is your month xxx yes it was a smilon the digital


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies.
Amanda can't believe you are 20weeks already. I would like to stay team yellow like we did woth Imogen but she is so convinced that when we have a baby (she doesn't know yet) it has t be a girl that I think we may need to find out so we can prepare her if it is a boy. Although I also think that if we don't fond out nd it is a boy when it arrives she will just be so excited about the baby that she won't care what it is.

My symptoms are extreme tiredness alllllllll the time. Still got sore boobs but that is easing and I have nausea that comes and goes. My mother i. Law is convinced I am having a boy as with Imogen I felt sick all day but was never sick. This time I haven't been sick but I feel a bit nauseas in e morning but as long as I eat breakfast I feel ok until evening then I feel awful and doesn't matter what or if I eat.

Nausea comes and goes and although days when I dont feel sick are quite nice I also worry about why I don't have any symptoms!!!! Anyone know when symptoms are supposed to ease off. I know placenta begins working around 10 weeks so wondering if that is when symptoms can tail off. I had nausea with Imogen until about 16weeks. Really hope it goes before I start work on 4th September as will b easier to keep pregnancy quiet if I am not feeling ill .

Hope all the ttc ladies get bfps this month xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amanda111308

Eeek!! Omg today is the day!! 20 week scan in 5 minutes!! I need to pee SO BAD! Please pray for us ladies, I just hope my rainbow is healthy and growing properly... So scared!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

How exciting Amanda, try and enjoy it! We had such a lovely 20 week scan, we were in there ages it was great. 

I had my GTT today and totally pigged out after. Should be illegal to make a preggers woman go nil by mouth :haha:


----------



## amanda111308

Squeeee!!! Ok so the scan went amazingly!! Turns out I have an anterior placenta which explains why I didn't feel movement until a fair bit later in my pregnancy than I did with my ds.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## amanda111308

Another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## amanda111308

And another one!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kelly1973

hey Amanda that's fab news im made up for you xxx are you team yellow? I see by your info on left you have had 3 miscarriages was they before ds hope you don't mind me asking it just gives me hope xxx and what drugs did you take this time?


----------



## amanda111308

I had a twin loss before my son and then a singleton MC last September at 8 weeks. For this baby I was not taking anything at all oddly enough... I had been on MACA, soy isoflavones, and vitex but the cycle I actually conceived I had taken a break from it all, I only used my crappy opk test strips and they never turned positive at all when they should have. This baby was conceived out of stress relief because I totally gave up on April as my hubs is an accountant and was very busy with tax season here and I run a chocolatier and it was Easter time. We dtd one time and were lucky enough to hit it right on time!


----------



## amanda111308

We are team yellow but I am pretty sure I heard the tech slip up and refer to baby as a she/her... Maybe it was coincidence though... We shall see in December!!


----------



## Smiler79

What fab scan pics!! So thrilled for you Amanda. I have my 12 week scan a week today and can't wait to get first proper look at baby as previous scans baby gas just been a blurry blob!!!! Also can't wait to tell Imogen. Been so hard keeping it from her x.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty what day are you now


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

well im confused as I got a temp rise but ff is still saying I haven't ovulated check out my chart see what you think? its on my signature I think I ov cd8 but not sure.
Do you think af will come then?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks for looking I usually ov cd11 too this was mega early I don't know what to think I don't know weather to take the progesterone as if I had ovulated


----------



## Anniebobs

Lovely scan pics Amanda. Yay for another team yellow! I think we're having a boy because the tech told us to look away and I wasn't told to look away with dd :haha: that's the only thing I'm basing it on!

Smiler how exciting your 12 week scans next week. That's come round quick!

Kelly and mrskitty good luck for this cycle. Hopefully we'll have some more good news in here soon.

Turns out I have gestational diabetes. I have to do finger prick tests 4 times a day but my first few readings have been good so I don't need to make any diet changes so far. Trying not to let it get me down but it's such a faff!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

well I got my crosshairs I still think I ovulated cd8 not feeling very positive this cycle


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

lets hope we will be bump buddies we will be wreaks lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

rs kitty how come your using progesterone cream do you not usr the pesseries


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry mrs kitty how many days past are you? I didn't get a bfp with Daniel till 14dpo so not out till the witch comes xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi girls how is everyone doing? MrsKitty did AF show?? I am hoping she did not!! 

I am jumping back into this madness again, should ovulate next Sat.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing? MrsKitty did AF show?? I am hoping she did not!!
> 
> I am jumping back into this madness again, should ovulate next Sat.

Yay Natalie!! So glad to see you back and ready to go!! Very excited for you!!


----------



## Smiler79

Sorry af showed mrs kitty. 

Glad you are back in the game Natalie. Fingers crossed for you. 

How is everyone else?

I have got my 12 weeks scan tomorrow at 11weeks 5 days. I am excited and terrified at sane time. I know ther is no reason for there to be a problem but stil can't help worrying. Excited to tell Imogen that she is going to be a big sister though. Will let you know how it goes x x


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Sorry af showed mrs kitty.
> 
> Glad you are back in the game Natalie. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I have got my 12 weeks scan tomorrow at 11weeks 5 days. I am excited and terrified at sane time. I know ther is no reason for there to be a problem but stil can't help worrying. Excited to tell Imogen that she is going to be a big sister though. Will let you know how it goes x x

Yay!! Tomorrow is a big day!! Please post pics!! Have you decided on whether or not you will find out the gender later on? I know you weren't sounding so sure last post on it lol I want I have a guess at the gender tehe


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty so so sorry really hope you get an appointment soon to get things started xxxx
great news smiler I look forward to pics xxx
nat fab news lets hope we will all be bump buddies
afm my laptop broke so was without it for two days I went insane lol well im 8dpo and already I can feel af gearing up dam her


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi lovely ladies. 

Scan went well baby was bouncing around and waving but need to be rescanned next Saturday as baby was lying wrong way round to get any measurements. Just like his/ her big sister at 12 weeks!!!!

I wish I had been filming when Imogen realised what she was seeing on the screen, her face was a picture!! She says she is going to be the best big sister ever!!!

Will post scan pic later cx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

smiler so happy for you cant wait to see pictures xxx


----------



## Smiler79

Her is baby rees
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelly1973

gorgeous soooo happy for you xx


----------



## Smiler79

Thank you Kelly x


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations smiler, that's fantastic news. And yay for getting another scan :haha:

Mrskitty hope it all goes well on Friday, hopefully this is what you need to get your rainbow.

Nat it's great to see you back. Happy bding!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

how come none of you ladies have journals xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi mrs kitty I'm doing well thanks. Just got the all clear for my babymoon so were off to Cyprus in a week to see one of my friends get married :happydance: it's a gorgeous all inclusive hotel so I am planning on eating as much as I can (so long as my GD can cope) and relaxing as much as dd will allow!

Kelly I have got a parenting journal that I used to record my ttc journey on but I haven't written in there in months, I never seem to have the time!


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> how come none of you ladies have journals xx
> 
> I want to do an ivf one but do not know how? I only see pregnancy ones.Click to expand...

get on it lady ill be ya first stalker xxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

annibobs I love Cyprus its the best place ever xxx enjoy


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

sorry you feel poorly really hope it comes to nothing it will be a scary but amazing journey with the greatest gift ever ever ever at the end of it xxx
im 12 dpo so im out again this month sigh on to 4th cycle after mc fingers crossed


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hope so its hard not to get down wish I wasn't so bloody old


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I take q10 whats the one you suggested? this is my 2nd cycle with the progesterone and my last af was mega heavy so think your right if you are needing some of the suppositories I have a ton of them if your wanting to use instead of cream xx
im 41 and your right its on my mind all the time I kick myself now and wish I had started younger we can do this girl not long till Friday xx
I got an evap today dam poreggo tests


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies, ugh what a roller coaster of emotions this weekend. On Saturday while heading upstairs with a basket of laundry I tripped up and landed straight on my bump. It was insanely painful! Went and spent the entire day in the ER and then L&D... Baby is fine and actually measuring another 4 days ahead of schedule. They have officially moved my due date to January 1st lol 

Although baby is fine I am in rough shape and am one hurting unit... Unfortunately they made another discovery I am worried about... I have a low lying anterior placenta and if it doesn't move by 30+ weeks I will be required to deliver by c section... I am so freaked out the idea of surgery scares me so bad! Has anyone in here delivered a baby through c section before? Or has anyone had a low lying placenta and it moved in time for delivery?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Kelly I was taking q10 for a couple of cycles before I got pregnant this time. The only thing I did differently. I've heard of lots of ttcers taking both that and dhea. Hope it works for you both.

Amanda sorry to hear about your fall, that must have been scary. Glad everything's ok though. I had a low lying placenta at 20 weeks and was told that 95% of them move by delivery. I had my scan today and sure enough it's moved. Now my only c section risks are if I'm estimated a big baby due to GD (was only measuring a week ahead today so not too big) or if baby stays in a breech position. Really want to avoid a c section, I don't know what is do if I couldn't drive for 6 weeks after the birth!

Good news from me, I got the all clear for my holiday! I'm off to Cyprus on Sunday for a babymoon / friends wedding. Can't wait!


----------



## kelly1973

I had an emergency c section with dan and if I ever am lucky enough to get pregnant again I will have a planned c section which im told is meant to be a really calm experience , emergency is a bit different I found it fine afterwards is a tad hard as you are sore but you get by xxxx
thanks for the link mrs kitty I will look now xx
lucky moo I love Cyprus lol


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty what mg should I get


----------



## amanda111308

kelly1973 said:


> I had an emergency c section with dan and if I ever am lucky enough to get pregnant again I will have a planned c section which im told is meant to be a really calm experience , emergency is a bit different I found it fine afterwards is a tad hard as you are sore but you get by xxxx
> thanks for the link mrs kitty I will look now xx
> lucky moo I love Cyprus lol

Thank you Kelly!


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Kelly I was taking q10 for a couple of cycles before I got pregnant this time. The only thing I did differently. I've heard of lots of ttcers taking both that and dhea. Hope it works for you both.
> 
> Amanda sorry to hear about your fall, that must have been scary. Glad everything's ok though. I had a low lying placenta at 20 weeks and was told that 95% of them move by delivery. I had my scan today and sure enough it's moved. Now my only c section risks are if I'm estimated a big baby due to GD (was only measuring a week ahead today so not too big) or if baby stays in a breech position. Really want to avoid a c section, I don't know what is do if I couldn't drive for 6 weeks after the birth!
> 
> Good news from me, I got the all clear for my holiday! I'm off to Cyprus on Sunday for a babymoon / friends wedding. Can't wait!

Thank you Anniebobs!


----------



## kelly1973

good luck for tomorrow mrs kitty thinking of you xxx
if you find out what dosage dhea to take will you let me know xxx
well cd1 for me today so cycle 4 im guna try be proactive this month and do lots of exercise and cut out all crap it can only help


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

im on it with you im starting this cycle with being really fit so what is white carbs? do I get them tabs off that link you sent? im so glad it went well exciting stuff I really hope we can be bump buddies


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I got it thanks im super excited for you xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Sorry I have been MIA. We have been busy with the IVF prep things. We found out that the insurance company covers everything except the chromosomes testing, which is fine. Our first appointment was 9/2/14 and it was just a session to discuss the next steps and what we need to do to get the ball rolling. on 9/5/14 I had a a AFC, Sonohysterogram and Mock transfer done. It was a little overwhelming but we got through it. The FS said my uterus was textbook perfect and he hadn't seen on like it in years. That made me feel good I think. I have 6 resting eggs in my left ovary and 7 in my right, he seemed very please with that. We are now waiting for the insurance company to approve the IVF which he said should be back in two weeks. Until then we have to complete an IVF talk class and and injection class which are all schedule within the next two weeks. I have feeling a little nervous and scared just because it seems like soo much but we will get through this. I think he said he will start me on my BC next week....I will have to double check that. I started vlogging which seems really cool and therapeutic. We decided to vlog the whole IVF journey for ourselves and others. A few ladies on Youtube that vlog their experience inspired us to do this. I found their vlogs very encouraging and informational so I hope mines can be the same for someone else. So after every appointment we will vlog if not while we are there. Well that's it for me, I am super excited and can't wait to see what's next. Also, this morning my temp was super high too early but not too worried about it.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ms. Kitty - Cool, I am excited about it too! We did our bloodwork yesterday too! We have the IVF talk on the 11th and the injections class on the 17th. The vlogging is awesome, we are posting videos on Youtube. I will definitely keep you ladies updated on the progress. You do the same I am excited to hear how you journey is coming along as well. It is very overwhelming and nerve-wrecking but exciting at the same time.


----------



## kelly1973

I really hope we have lots of bumps soon xxxxxx


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls - Sorry I haven't read through all the posts, just Brighteyez and MrsKittys IVF updates! So excited for you both, injections are a walk in the park. At least mine were when I had my IUI. It's crazy how long this process takes, I can't believe its been a full 12 months since we started trying again after our first loss in 2012. Feels like an eternity yet its gone so fast at the same time...

I am officially 1dpo, we couldn't have got the timing anymore perfect this month. Sex the night before positive OPK and the day of. I never do the day after positive and I've always gotten pregnant before. The day I get my positive, I have so much CM and my sex drive goes through the roof then the next day, its gone! I am going to try so very hard not to get my hopes up but it's my birthday today, and I can't help but being a little excited thinking about what a nice surprise it would be in two weeks going into my 34th year with a BFP...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

When if AF due MrsKitty? I think you are an excellent candidate for IVF and you have previously conceived so, odds are in your favour :). 

I didn't do any acupuncture, no. I needed to completely step back from it, get back to feeling like myself again. I just cut back on caffeine (1 cup per day now as opposed to 2) and have been eating well etc. We actually enjoyed having timed sex this month, there was really no stress. I am fully back in action and ready to try again, hoping this is it this month, but if its not, its just a matter of time Im sure :)

How are you feeling about the whole IVF process? Do you know if you will do a single emrbyo transfer or two?


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly1973 - I feel like September and October is our months.:thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Nat - I am not sure if you are asking me the last question but i will answer any way:happydance:. I am a little overwhelmed with it all but excited. I also the FC only transfers one 5day embryo.:shrug:, don't know why but their success rate is really high. So I am very excited about getting my rainbow baby....hopefully soon.



Nataliek said:


> When if AF due MrsKitty? I think you are an excellent candidate for IVF and you have previously conceived so, odds are in your favour :).
> 
> I didn't do any acupuncture, no. I needed to completely step back from it, get back to feeling like myself again. I just cut back on caffeine (1 cup per day now as opposed to 2) and have been eating well etc. We actually enjoyed having timed sex this month, there was really no stress. I am fully back in action and ready to try again, hoping this is it this month, but if its not, its just a matter of time Im sure :)
> 
> How are you feeling about the whole IVF process? Do you know if you will do a single emrbyo transfer or two?


----------



## kelly1973

brighteyez73 said:


> Kelly1973 - I feel like September and October is our months.:thumbup::happydance::hugs:

I really hope so brighteyez would be just perfect xx
hi nat good to see you here happy birthday lovely hope you have a great day sounds like your timings were perfect its good to hear you so positive have everything crossed for you xx

how you getting on mrs kitty with fitness stuff, ive been on my running machine twice and it nearly killed me lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I can understand why you are so nervous but I think once things are starting to happen it will all fit in toplace im very excited for you and for brighteyez too xxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

not long to wait then mrs kitty xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly are you trying naturally or going the IVF route? Good for you taking care of yourself, gets your blood flow going. Very good to help you conceive!

Mrskitty I totally understand you feeling nervous. I was that way with my iui and it was not invasive at all. I know its so very hard but just keep yourself focused on the end goal, your take home rainbow baby in your arms. You can do this! 


Brighteyez, great news about your clinic having such a high success rate, that is very positive! Have you conceived in the past? Sorry, I haven't read through the posts if you have already mentioned. 

It is amazing what science can do, helping to create families. I find it all so fascinating lol


----------



## brighteyez73

Nat - I have 4 kids, 3 boys and 1 girl ages range from 21 to 13. I conceived last September and lost the baby in December.


----------



## Nataliek

Im so sorry Brighteyez, loss is one of the worst experiences any woman can ever experience. If you don't mind me asking, if you have conceived and have children, why the IVF route? The reason I ask is because I have a similar situation. I have two children from a previous marriage and never any problems, text book perfect pregnancies. With my current husband I have had two miscarriages and an ectopic in February this year. We cannot figure out with the problem is, apparently we are totally healthy. Hoping I don't need to go the IVF route but one day it could be a reality.


----------



## kelly1973

Nataliek said:


> Kelly are you trying naturally or going the IVF route? Good for you taking care of yourself, gets your blood flow going. Very good to help you conceive!
> 
> Mrskitty I totally understand you feeling nervous. I was that way with my iui and it was not invasive at all. I know its so very hard but just keep yourself focused on the end goal, your take home rainbow baby in your arms. You can do this!
> 
> 
> Brighteyez, great news about your clinic having such a high success rate, that is very positive! Have you conceived in the past? Sorry, I haven't read through the posts if you have already mentioned.
> 
> It is amazing what science can do, helping to create families. I find it all so fascinating lol

no just the natural way for me oh is not very understanding when it comes to this and wouldn't go down that route he has children already from another marriage so sometimes think that hes fine with it as hes had the children he wanted I will keep trying hopefully it will happen


----------



## brighteyez73

No problem I don't mind sharing. We have 4 3boys and 1 girl ranging from 13 to 21. I now have a right blocked tube and my husband now has low sperm count, motility and morphology.



Nataliek said:


> Im so sorry Brighteyez, loss is one of the worst experiences any woman can ever experience. If you don't mind me asking, if you have conceived and have children, why the IVF route? The reason I ask is because I have a similar situation. I have two children from a previous marriage and never any problems, text book perfect pregnancies. With my current husband I have had two miscarriages and an ectopic in February this year. We cannot figure out with the problem is, apparently we are totally healthy. Hoping I don't need to go the IVF route but one day it could be a reality.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

My fingers are crossed for you Mrskitty, I hope you can get this show on the road soon. We certainly have to stock up on patience during this whole process! 

I'm 9dpo and 99% positive I'm getting my period this weekend. I am getting my usual pms symptoms and my cervix is super low and hard, classic AF sign for me! I'm ok though surprisingly. I will probably have a little meltdown the day before and day of AF but there's another try right around the corner :)


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs kitty hope you are ok how did you get on today? fingers crossed all went well x
Nat really hope the witch doesn't turn up.
looks like im not going to ovulate this month as got a plus opk but not a temp rise so not looking good


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is well. I am currently on a temporary sick leave from work until I can be reevaluated next Monday to see if my poor broke ass body can handle working anymore. I had some bleeding due to my placenta previa and my blood pressure is already on the rise. 

Baby is a happy little clam in there though. I am constantly punched and jabbed so I will take that as a good sign. 

Wishing you all a beautiful bfp very soon. You all deserve it so much! Love you all!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Smiler79

Hey ladies . He ttc works out for all you ladies soon. Sorry to hear you are off sock Amanda but can't believe you have reached 25 weeks already.
Sorry I haven't been around much. Started my new job on 4th September 3 days a week so exhausted woth getting used to be back at work and the routine. I have to drop hubbyatstayionat 6.30,get Imogen to nursery for 8am and then straight to work for 8.30!!! Imogen is also struggling with three days a week at nursery. She did two days before but they were either end of the week. Nowshe does mon tues andthirsdays and is sooooooo tired and grumpy on a Wednesday!!!!

As for me I am now almost 15 weeks and for some reason nausea seems to be getting worse not better. Wondering if it is linked to going back to work and being so tired but it is quite inconvenient esp as work don't know I'm pregnant yet. I am hoping to tell them after my16 week scan if I ever get an appt.

I had a scan at 12 weeks but baby was lying wrong way so they booked me in for another scan 10 days later but baby still lying the wrong way so haven't got a due date and haven't had nuchal fold measurement done. They said they need to scan me at16 weeks as by then my uterus should be out of my pelvis and ababy should have had room to turn. It had to be done at 16 weeks as last opportunity to get nuchal measurement. I am not bothered as it won't. Hange outcome of pregnancy but my husband needs figures so he can prepare himself of there is a risk of disability.

Sorry for long message xx


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty I am so sorry I would be so disappointed to yes its only a month but such a long time to wait when you want something so bad I really hope the month passes quickly for both of us so we can get this show on the road, I hope oh is ok mind xxx
Amanda sorry you are on sick leave lots of rest my dear xxx
hey smiler glad you are ok time is flying fast xx


----------



## Nataliek

Girls so sorry to read and not comment but I just took my last opk test as I am 12dpo and it's a positive smiley. I have only ever gotten a positive smiley when I'm pregnant, never had one when I'm not before af. I am so nervous that it's faulty or something. I am going to get a pg test on my way to work.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Girls so sorry to read and not comment but I just took my last opk test as I am 12dpo and it's a positive smiley. I have only ever gotten a positive smiley when I'm pregnant, never had one when I'm not before af. I am so nervous that it's faulty or something. I am going to get a pg test on my way to work.

Omg!! Yes!! Test test test!! I feel like this could be it Natalie!! Keep us posted!! When do you think you will test?? Today?? Lol

Is it obvious how excited I am for you? Lol


----------



## Nataliek

Lol I just got a bfn. I mean stark white. Not sure why I would have gotten a positive opk this morning I have never had that before AF. I'm a litle mad at myself for even letting myself go there and getting slightly excited. Af should be right on time on sat/sun.


----------



## amanda111308

Aww damn &#55357;&#56862; well maybe it's just not concentrated enough? I am still holding out hope for you love!


----------



## Nataliek

i always get so anxious the final few days, I had fully expected to see the opk negative this morning. Not sure if I am having another surge or what. I hate that I let myself get my hopes up!


----------



## MrsKitty

Nataliek said:


> i always get so anxious the final few days, I had fully expected to see the opk negative this morning. Not sure if I am having another surge or what. I hate that I let myself get my hopes up!

I would wait and check again, I know you can get positive opks when pregnant but imagine the reaction is different to a pregnancy test. Will still keep my fingers crossed for you. I am waiting for my af too but pretty sure it will arrive as not sure ovulated and not much bd.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty I am so so sorry you have to wait a month, I know what that's like. It totally stinks, I am sorry you are sad. I wish we could all just get pregnant already and move on from all this pain and disappointment!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

ugh, really? That was like me when I had the ectopic. I had to wait 3 months. I remember going in the one month all geared up to start my iui and they told me I had to wait until next cycle. It is a huge blow, one that is very difficult to cope with at times. I can't help but feel there is a greater reason for all of this, but maybe I am just being silly. I have said that a few times to my DH and he says the same, he isn't ready to give up and we can get through this. I need to hear it sometimes too. 

I can feel I am getting my period anytime from tomorrow to Sunday and my mood is plummeting!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

nat I had that last month the day before af I got a dam positive on opk ive no idea why it happened.
mrs kitty so sorry its now 2 months that sucks I know what you mean I wish this cycle would just jog on as oh was ill wen I got my plus opk and still is and I still haven't got my crosshairs on my chart so don't think I ov anyway just want to move onto the next cycle now


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies. do you mind a new name around here? I had an early MC in January then another at 9+5 in May. Still trying hard to get pregnant again but not having any luck.


----------



## kelly1973

bug sorry you have to join our thread the ladies on here are fab lets hope we all get our bfp soon


----------



## Anniebobs

Bug sorry to hear about your losses, I really hope that rainbow is just around the corner for you. I'm one of the success stories - 3 m/cs and it looks like I'm getting my rainbow - but as you can see there's still people trying in here.

Nat Im so sorry it was a neg. maybe you just need to try with fmu? Really hope this is your month!

Mrs kitty I'm so sorry your husbands health issues mean you need to wait. I had to wait 3 months (not enforced, just so I could clear my head while waiting for test results) last winter and it felt like the longest time ever at first so I put all my energy and focus into my work and my running. It really helped me get through it, plus because of all the exercise I was eating better and I've carried those habits right through this pregnancy.

I'm just back from a holiday in Cyprus, it was amazing. We went for a friends wedding but it was also DDs first abroad holiday. Loved it! Need to get another booked but don't know when we'll be up to it with 2!

I'm still running and GD is under control. Baby is measuring a week ahead and breech but have another growth scan in a few weeks so will know more then about when/if I'll be induced.


----------



## kelly1973

wow anniebobs your still running well done you, ive just started it been running for two weeks now I def feel better I run every other day do you think this is enough?


----------



## Anniebobs

Kelly I try for every other day as well. Just do what you can and you'll feel better each week. It's the best therapy ever, it definitely got be through ttc.


----------



## Smiler79

Sorry you have had to join us bug222 but we are a lovely bunch of ladies. Don't think I could have got through this horrible process without these lovely ladies.

I have my 16 week scan booked for next Sunday 28th , the day before hubby heads to japan for three weeks :-( if all ok at this scan I think I am going to be brave and tell work. I wil have been there three weeks by them and everyone seems pleased with how I am doing. Could wait a bit longer but hate keepi g secrets and don't want them to think badly if me for not telling them.

Anniebobs I am trying in awe of you still running at 30weeks. Also can't believe we will have the first rainbow of the group with us soon!!

Amanda how are you doing now?

Still got my fingers crossed for you Natalie. And miss kitty and Kelly hope your rainbows are just round the corner x x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey bug :hi:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Bug I am so sorry you find yourself here but you've come to the right thread, this is a wonderful group of supportive ladies who will help you through it! I am sorry for your losses.

Anniebobs you're an inspiration! I know what you mean about exercise being therapeutic, I have been back in the gym 4 days a week and it's really helped me cope. I can't wait for you to have your bean!! 

Kelly, stupid opk!! I am so mad I did that but it was garbage day and I only had one left so I thought, why not? So frustrating.

Smiler so happy your job is going well. I'm sure they will be understanding, even though it is nerve wracking it will all be ok. 

Mrskitty I am so hoping you don't get AF, we need some good news on this thread.

Took another frer this morning, stark white neg. I can tell with 99% certainty my period is going to roll in tomorrow or Sunday. I will be fine once I get it and I can move on to the next one!


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies! Xxx
Hi mrs W!!!! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks everyone, I am amazed I'm still able to do it if I'm honest. Was sure by the time the big bump came along I'd have stopped! Mrs kitty you should definitely get started again, it's the easiest sport to fit in because you can do it almost anywhere! Nat I'm sure it's the focusing on something else that helps put problems into perspective. Then once you've finished you get the endorphin high making those problems not seem so bad. I really don't think id have come out the other side from those mcs without focusing on running.


----------



## kelly1973

im sick so unable to run cant wait to get back on it


----------



## Anniebobs

kelly1973 said:


> im sick so unable to run cant wait to get back on it

I go by the 'under the neck' rule, so you can still run with a cold but don't run with a chest infection. Hope you get better soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies I really feel too poo to run I will start again on Monday Daniel has it too hes all bunged up poor wee man


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've got a cough and now a cold coming too Kelly, hate feeling ill and I get ill about half way through my tww every month :sick:

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs w hope you get better soon that's harsh getting ill every month is there a reason for that?


----------



## Nataliek

I'm sick too, Kelly. Just came on yesterday I was up half the night with a fever and now I'm so congested and pounding head. Ugh, that's what I get for saying I havent been sick in awhile!

Still no AF for me but bfn this morning, ugh day 32 I wish it would just hurry up already I hate it.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

another sickie here too... nasty head cold blerg!


----------



## Nataliek

Great bunch of sickos we are! I just ate half a tub of ice cream and it did make me feel slightly better lol


----------



## kelly1973

lol icecream is a good cure what a healthy lot we are ooooh two people with late af I hope we get some good news soon we need some in here for sure


----------



## Mrs W 11

I honestly don't know why I keep getting sick. I've had all the routine blood tests done at the drs. The only thing I can think is that I know when an egg is fertilised it gives off hormones to lower your immune system so it can implant. It's during my tww every month that I get ill so I do wonder if my egg is getting fertilised but not implanting for some reason. Not sure though.

I've got a cold as well now, bleughhhh. Just numbing with a glass of medicinal red wine!! Hope everyone feels better soon. Xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

mmm ice cream would feel great on my throat right now... wonder if I can convince DH to make an ice cream run....


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

haha i do!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

lol- i would be hes not home :(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

Bug...I'm in the same boat, And I'm so sorry for your losses. I had a blighted ovum in Dec and a 9 week missed miscarriage at the end of April (after watching the heartbeat for three weeks on ultrasound). We have been trying since and I'm heartbroken at this point. Every month that I get a bfn gets harder and harder. I don't necessarily want to quit, but yet how do you guys know that we should keep trying and that it's worth it? I'm not super patient and this time seems to be taking so much longer and I'm not getting any younger (35). I'm not sure that I've quite healed from any of these losses. Am I just being a wuss??


----------



## Bug222

Not at all! I regularly ask myself if we should bother keeping on trying. As each month passes it gets harder and harder. I know I haven't completely emotionally healed from the losses and I doubt I will ever completely. Much love and healing thoughts to you xxx


----------



## gebkel9

Thanks Bug for the kind words. I feel like I can't really talk to friends and family about this sort of thing...or that they don't fully understand. So I am glad to have found a place where people "get it." I also work in an OB/GYN office and it's difficult to go to work most days. I love the people I work with, but it's a challenge. Lots of hugs to you. I hope we can both heal...somehow...and get the rainbow babies that we're trying so hard for.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi gebkel9 welcome to our post. Sorry you have ended up here but we are a lovely bunch.

I know what you mean about how long to try for and your age (I am 35 in December. I had two miscarriages in the space of 10 months but I am now 15 weeks pregnant with my 2nd rainbow (had1 miscarriage before I had my daughter who is 3.5). So please don't give up hope x x

As for me I seem to have caught the Lurgy too. Woken up with a stinking headache and cold which has also triggered off my eczema. Got to go to work in half an hr. I guess better this week than next week when hubby flies to japan for business for three weeks :-(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

Thanks Smiler! Congrats to you!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

Even if you had an annovulary cycle you SHOULd still get AF. If it was a delayed ov then you AF would be delayed as the LP is usually the part if the cycle that stays constant. I would prob wait a week after a missed AF to see a consultant.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> It is the sick thread! Mrs W that sounds very unlucky, I have never heard of that.
> 
> I do like the medicinal options of ice cream and wine.....I might just oretend to be sick so I can join you ;)
> 
> Kelly where are you in your cycle?

im 8dpo im out this month though as dh was ill so only did it once and not good timing at all so not even guna test


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Mrskitty ugh I hate being in limbo. I just got my period this morning after I went and bought another frer like a fool!! Bfn obviously. On to the next cycle. I think you maybe are off with your O dates, or it's just delayed and maybe because of the clomid. That happened to me when I was on the injections. I had one 33 day cycle and then it went back to 29 and I just had a 32 day cycle again. Annoying!!! I have to use OPKs and I go by my cm. test again on wed if it hasn't arrived for sure.


----------



## kelly1973

sorry for af nat really hope the next cycle is yours xxx
mrs kitty you could of ov later but usually when I do it never changes my cycle length I notice your cycles are just 25 26 have you ever taken anything to lengthen them? I think you are too young to go through the change I was worried too as I was having hot sweats but then found out I was ill lol but I had the tests and was told so far its not happening yet she said usually it doesn't happen till the 50's could the clomid of changed your cycle are you doing anything different if you are using progesterone that will lengthen your cycle


----------



## Anniebobs

Mrs kitty I also think you must have oved later, that would make your cycle longer. It must be a side effect of the past few months on clomid. Hopefully AF will show soon for you but if not then I'd agree with waiting until you're a week late and then speaking with your consultant. How frustrating for you!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty could it be ib perhaps?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

lol I really hope you get your bfp soon its been too quiet in here lately


----------



## Bug222

sorry she got you mrskitty :(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry mrs kitty but good luck for the next few cycles. Fingers crossed you will get your natural bfp. X


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ok thanks. Cd4 today! Trying soy this month, so desperate for my bfp now xx


----------



## kelly1973

we need some good news in here real soon some more bfp im so sorry mrs kitty that af got you but I really hope you catch that eggy soon xxxx
hey mrs w what day do you usually ov on


----------



## Nataliek

Aww Mrskitty I'm sorry, that stinks. I'm cycle day 2 and miserable! I am still sick, behind at work and a close friend of mine just told me she's pregnant today, by accident. Her boyfriend doesn't want kids and they've used condoms for six years and wham, pregnant. I'm happy for her because I know she wants a child but ugh. I feel like the odds are against me for some stupid reason!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

it gives you such horrid feelings as all we want it to be is us too, dh son has just announced that they are pregnant really hate seeing them now


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

We are long overdue for a bfp on here! At least we have each other to get us through all of this. So thankful for you ladies xoxo


----------



## Bug222

MrsKitty said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> sorry she got you mrskitty :(
> 
> Thanks Bug, I was more worried she had left for good! Fingers crossed for us ladies for the next few cycles. How are you doing Bug?Click to expand...

in all honesty not good :( First MC due date is coming up quick

cd 11 today- been doing SMEP (again)- opks are getting darker- I got a pos CD 12 last time.

ugh Natalie- im sorry- I just found out an old friend is pregnant again by accident.. for the 3rd time.. seriously?!?!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kelly, I usually ov around cd19 so we will see if soy has any effect either way. Hoping it makes me ov earlier or stays the same! How about you, when are you due to ov? 

Natalie.... That's so hard. Every pregnancy announcement is getting harder and harder for me too now. My baby should be 8 weeks old by now and instead I'm not even pregnant yet. I try not to think of it or I'd never stop crying!!


----------



## Nataliek

bug, hang in there, we all know how hard this is. seems like everything is a constant reminder. 

Mrs W something that has helped me deal with the pain is to just embrace it. Let it all go and face the grief. That's what this whole process is, grief. No matter how you look at it. 

I wish this would just end already. I have a bad attitude today and I am cycle day 3, still sick and I just want someone to hand me a baby and say, here you go it's all over.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kelly, I usually ov around cd19 so we will see if soy has any effect either way. Hoping it makes me ov earlier or stays the same! How about you, when are you due to ov?
> 
> Natalie.... That's so hard. Every pregnancy announcement is getting harder and harder for me too now. My baby should be 8 weeks old by now and instead I'm not even pregnant yet. I try not to think of it or I'd never stop crying!!

I am 10dpo but bedding was crap this month as oh was ill so not even guna test well just once so I know to come off the progesterone it makes me feel so poo I hate it when I take it it really makes me sad yuk!!!!! I have tons of baby stuff and just going to sell it all but not sure where to start ive tried facebook but it doesn't seem to sell on there I just feel it needs to go and as my friend said if you get pregnant you can buy new lol


----------



## gebkel9

This may sound awful, but I'm glad that I'm not the only person who hates other people that are pregnant or the only person that has trouble with past due dates. I just got af today and I'm bummed again...in tears to be exact. I just passed one of my due dates and have one more coming up in November. They say not to be stressed because that doesn't help. But how do people escape from the pain that they have experienced. And now all the salt in the wound from other peoples announcements and deliveries? I thought I was a fairly balanced person and tough when need be. But I'm finding out quickly that it's not the case. That it hurts each day that I don't have a bfp. And yet talking to friends or family is not an option. I don't want them to think that I'm nuts. Many haven't experienced one, much less two losses, and I don't think they understand. 
Ughhhh...sorry for venting. Thanks to anyone listening. 

Ps. Has anyone tried accupuncture??


----------



## Bug222

MrsKitty- we start on cd8.. but I have short cycles and usually ov between cd12 and 14

*hugs* to you gebkel


----------



## kelly1973

hi gebkel so so sorry for your losses its so bloody hard at times and no matter what you do its always there in the back of your mind I really hope we all get our bfp soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? Where is everyone in their cycles? Anyone testing soon?

Miss you!!


----------



## kelly1973

hey Amanda hope you are well cd3 here starting to get down now about ttc my dh son has just bombarded me with scan pics don't get me wrong im so pleased for them but just wish it was me too sorry for the down post ladies


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty have you a chart i can follow


----------



## amanda111308

I'm doing ok, getting a little nervous tbh though. I have a biophysical ultrasound on Oct 17th to see if my complete placenta previa has moved enough for a natural birth. If it hasn't moved at all or enough I will be booked for a scheduled csection for Dec. 8th at exactly 36 weeks. Csections freak me out so bad... I'm seriously sick to my stomach at just the thought of it. I'm having horrible nightmares about it and lately it seems that every woman that has ever had a csection is coming out of the woodwork just to share their negative feedback on the subject and how awful their experiences were... I feel so down about it all really... Does anyone have any positive feedback? Or advice on how to calm down about it? Ugh I'm so embarrassed to be admitting my fears like this...


----------



## Bug222

amanda111308 said:


> I'm doing ok, getting a little nervous tbh though. I have a biophysical ultrasound on Oct 17th to see if my complete placenta previa has moved enough for a natural birth. If it hasn't moved at all or enough I will be booked for a scheduled csection for Dec. 8th at exactly 36 weeks. Csections freak me out so bad... I'm seriously sick to my stomach at just the thought of it. I'm having horrible nightmares about it and lately it seems that every woman that has ever had a csection is coming out of the woodwork just to share their negative feedback on the subject and how awful their experiences were... I feel so down about it all really... Does anyone have any positive feedback? Or advice on how to calm down about it? Ugh I'm so embarrassed to be admitting my fears like this...

oh hun - big hugs xxx I had a booked c-section for my son due to a spinal fusion that caused twisting of my spine and he grew. it was a very positive experience. If it wasn't for my blood pressure issues (which had nothing to do with the section) it would have been very uneventful! I had minimal pain post-op and a pretty easy recovery. I was very nervous going into it- but just pictured the end result- a beautiful baby - and kept my focus on that. The staff were wonderful- very calming- they walked me through everything. 

Kelly- this journey is so hard. I find myself getting upset over every bfp announcement. Hopefully we will all have our own soon! 

MrsKitty- fx'd you ovulate asap! Good luck this cycle!

Im CD20- either 7 or 8 dpo.. positive OPK on cd12.. so just counting down the days. Took a IC today (i know crazy early... and of course bfn)


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck for your scan Amanda. I was nervous for mine too but luckily the placenta has moved. I've had 2 friends who had c sections, one planned and one emergency. The recovery time is longer but they've had no real problems because of it. I can understand why you're worried though :hugs: Can I ask why they'd section you at 36 weeks? I was told I would have another scan at 36 weeks then if it still hadn't moved it would be a section at 39 weeks. 

Hope all you ttcers are keeping busy and trying not to let it get you down. This time last year I was going through my second miscarriage, seems like a lifetime ago now but I have been reflecting a lot on it lately for some reason.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

amanda111308 said:


> I'm doing ok, getting a little nervous tbh though. I have a biophysical ultrasound on Oct 17th to see if my complete placenta previa has moved enough for a natural birth. If it hasn't moved at all or enough I will be booked for a scheduled csection for Dec. 8th at exactly 36 weeks. Csections freak me out so bad... I'm seriously sick to my stomach at just the thought of it. I'm having horrible nightmares about it and lately it seems that every woman that has ever had a csection is coming out of the woodwork just to share their negative feedback on the subject and how awful their experiences were... I feel so down about it all really... Does anyone have any positive feedback? Or advice on how to calm down about it? Ugh I'm so embarrassed to be admitting my fears like this...

I had an emergency c section with dan and it was fine even after for me it was really fine yes you are sore for a couple of days but it eases each day if I ever get pregnant again I will opt for a planned c section so it couldn't be that bad as I wouldn't do it again it really is fine xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
mrs kittygo onto fertility friend and go to the butterfly and click and there will be a share code copy and paste the bb code xxxx hurry up I wana check it out xx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

i think if you get another temp rise tomorrow you will ov cd 13 will you pee on an opk tomorrow too


----------



## kelly1973

do you have at least 3 hours sleep and temp the same time every morning


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty are you on my facebook


----------



## amanda111308

Anniebobs said:


> Good luck for your scan Amanda. I was nervous for mine too but luckily the placenta has moved. I've had 2 friends who had c sections, one planned and one emergency. The recovery time is longer but they've had no real problems because of it. I can understand why you're worried though :hugs: Can I ask why they'd section you at 36 weeks? I was told I would have another scan at 36 weeks then if it still hadn't moved it would be a section at 39 weeks.
> 
> Hope all you ttcers are keeping busy and trying not to let it get you down. This time last year I was going through my second miscarriage, seems like a lifetime ago now but I have been reflecting a lot on it lately for some reason.

My gp and OB/GYN said that where the placenta is completely covering babies escape route I need to be sectioned to avoid ANY dilation whatsoever. If I do dilate or am given the opportunity to dilate by waiting beyond 36 weeks I am at risk for a severe hemorrhage and it could lead to a full on hysterectomy if it was bad enough or worse case scenario I could bleed out and both baby and I would lose our lives... This actually might be the reason I am so freaked out...


----------



## amanda111308

Thank you everyone who posted positive messages on sections though, it has definitely helped me calm down a lot!!

I think getting a plan in place would be most helpful. As of right now I have no chold care lined up for my son for when this baby is born. The thought of being away from him for 3-4 days (post csection hospital stay) makes me so sad especially since it will be Christmas time. 

I know I will move past this much better once there is a solid plan in place and have someone reliable to help us with our son. 

Again, thank you for the positivity, I really needed to see this today! *hugs*


----------



## Anniebobs

amanda111308 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for your scan Amanda. I was nervous for mine too but luckily the placenta has moved. I've had 2 friends who had c sections, one planned and one emergency. The recovery time is longer but they've had no real problems because of it. I can understand why you're worried though :hugs: Can I ask why they'd section you at 36 weeks? I was told I would have another scan at 36 weeks then if it still hadn't moved it would be a section at 39 weeks.
> 
> Hope all you ttcers are keeping busy and trying not to let it get you down. This time last year I was going through my second miscarriage, seems like a lifetime ago now but I have been reflecting a lot on it lately for some reason.
> 
> My gp and OB/GYN said that where the placenta is completely covering babies escape route I need to be sectioned to avoid ANY dilation whatsoever. If I do dilate or am given the opportunity to dilate by waiting beyond 36 weeks I am at risk for a severe hemorrhage and it could lead to a full on hysterectomy if it was bad enough or worse case scenario I could bleed out and both baby and I would lose our lives... This actually might be the reason I am so freaked out...Click to expand...

Wow no wonder you are freaked out! Hearing the worst case scenarios at just 20 weeks can't be good for your blood pressure! Have you had any bleeds? The closer I got to my scan without a bleed the more confident I got it had moved (I'm an eternal optimist though!). 

Glad you are now feeling more relaxed about a c section, I'm starting to wonder if I'll end up with one. Baby was breech at my last scan (28 weeks) and I'm sure I can feel the head sitting in my ribcage. It's not helping the heartburn anyway! My next scan is a week on Monday. Can't wait to see how big he / she is now.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

Cycle day 12 today. I took Femara this month in hopes of "super ovulation" and I have my follicle scan tomorrow morning sometime. Fingers crossed that this is the month!! Feeling optimistic. Just hoping my husband is up for all of this!! And hoping no multiples!


----------



## Bug222

cd22- 9dpo and im out. Pink spotting which means Af will be here tonight or tomorrow. I hate my body.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies! Hope you all are well, been really busy the past week and that flu I had lasted for 8 days, was awful. I broke out in eczema (never had it before in my life) and then developed a gross fungal infection on my arms!! I have been covered in lotion for a week and they said it might take two to three weeks to clear up, yuck. They said with my immune system down from being sick I picked it up somewhere. 

Anyway, Amanda, I had two c-sections and they were a piece of cake. My daughter was breach and my son was elective. Yes it's uncomfortable but you are so in love with your baby you don't dwell on it. Within 7 days you should feel much better. I know this whole thing must be scary but the doctors are aware of it and they are monitoring you, you will be in good hands. 

Bug I am sorry you are out. You sure maybe it's not implantation? 

Mrskitty you will have to tell me how temping goes. I am tempted to try it but I don't know, it might stress me out. 

Anniebobs you look so fab in your profile picture, I love your bump! 

Kelly, how are you doing? 

I am cycle day 14, I should ovulate on tues. My cycles are so long lately. This will be month number 2 of trying again, hoping it doesn't take 6 months. It's been a solid year since we have been trying again, am getting impatient lol.


----------



## Nataliek

Oh I do have some exciting news, we bought our first family puppy! We named him Charlie and he comes home in 8 weeks, he's a European boxer. I'm going to upload pics.


----------



## gebkel9

So I went in for my follicle scan today. Looks like one big follicle. Thick endometrial lining and a positive opk!! Bad news is that my uterus looks messed up. Maybe a septum or scar tissue from previous D&Cs or bicornuate. I went from being so excited today to crying off and on for the past 12 hours. I'm torn between trying again, giving up totally, or proceeding with multiple tests and surgery possibly and and and... If I have a septum there's a high chance of miscarriage again...and I'm not interested in that. Yet I'm not sure I can skip out trying for a miracle this month. If there's something wrong with my uterus, then my daughter would be a huge miracle. If it's due to scar tissue then that's a whole different ball game. Now is not the best time to find out all of this when we should be doing the BD for the month. Ugh. Feeling crushed and confused!


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks Natalie, I love my bump :) Congratulations on becoming a mummy to a fur baby! Dogs are the best and boxers are gorgeous. We almost got a boxer but decided to get a jack russell instead because we had a smaller house when we got our dog. Hyper dogs keep you sane, you just have to get outside no matter what the weather and whatever's going on you always feel better for doing it. Our dog is still referred to as our firstborn :)

Gebkel I'm sorry to hear there might be an issue with your uterus. I've no advice to give you, it's such a difficult situation to be in, but I'll be praying everything works out for you.


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you all are well, been really busy the past week and that flu I had lasted for 8 days, was awful. I broke out in eczema (never had it before in my life) and then developed a gross fungal infection on my arms!! I have been covered in lotion for a week and they said it might take two to three weeks to clear up, yuck. They said with my immune system down from being sick I picked it up somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, Amanda, I had two c-sections and they were a piece of cake. My daughter was breach and my son was elective. Yes it's uncomfortable but you are so in love with your baby you don't dwell on it. Within 7 days you should feel much better. I know this whole thing must be scary but the doctors are aware of it and they are monitoring you, you will be in good hands.
> 
> Bug I am sorry you are out. You sure maybe it's not implantation?
> 
> Mrskitty you will have to tell me how temping goes. I am tempted to try it but I don't know, it might stress me out.
> 
> Anniebobs you look so fab in your profile picture, I love your bump!
> 
> Kelly, how are you doing?
> 
> I am cycle day 14, I should ovulate on tues. My cycles are so long lately. This will be month number 2 of trying again, hoping it doesn't take 6 months. It's been a solid year since we have been trying again, am getting impatient lol.

Thank you Natalie for your comforting words. I really do feel a lot better about it now. I knew I would get the right support from all of you ladies :flower:

Which is why I love this thread so much! No matter where we are in our journeys of trying to grow our families we always manage to bring comfort or cheer to one another!

Love you guys!


----------



## Bug222

congrats on your furbaby Natalie!

Sorry to hear you have had some disappointing news- I wish I had some advice for you- just sending you hugs xxx

Thursday is my first angel's due date. :cry:


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> mrs kitty are you on my facebook
> 
> I am yes. I have set my alarm to temp (what a pain!) and yes usually have had 3 hours sleep. I think my temperatures look kind of weird. I think going on past cycles I may get another positive opk tomorrow. Basically if I do not ovulate tomorrow I may miss out as I am away from Monday without dh. I had ewcm today, I think I may of ovulated today or about to tomorrow. If my temperatures drop tomorrow does that mean I have not ovulated?Click to expand...

I think you ovulated cd14 fantastic timing on bd hopefully this is your month keeping everything crossed


----------



## kelly1973

bug these due dates are such hard days be good to your self be around pey af got you xxx
nat ooooh cant wait to see pictures of your new fur baby xxxxx fingers crosd this is your month
geb so sorry for your news hope you get answers soon xx


----------



## Nataliek

If won't be my month and I'm starting to think this ship has sailed. I got my positive opk today and my husband couldn't do it. This hasn't happened in a long time and I immediately started crying. I am going to have to come to terms with the fact that we may never have our own baby. I am considering one more IUI and that's it, I need to move on with my life.


----------



## gebkel9

I'm so sorry Nat. :( I've been there and it's so frustrating when you know what needs to be done and yet it's out of our hands. Maybe you can try tomorrow morning? You still have time. Hang in there and maybe he will be up for it in a couple hours. Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## kelly1973

I know how you feel nat this happens to my oh all the time we don't mention ttc in this household ever as when we used to it used to be a real problem. Can you dtd tonight as that would prob keep you in with a chance ?


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks girls, I am going to try this morning and then throw in the towel for this month. We had sex on Saturday and Sunday night but Sunday is probably too far our as I am going to Ovulate today. The timing couldn't have been more perfect last month and I still didn't get pregnant. I am considering one more treatment and then being done with it all. Ugh. Thanks for being there for me, ladies. xo


----------



## Nataliek

Well we were able to BD last night, probably too late as I got my positive opk on Tuesday morning and I barely had any fertile CM but who knows. I hate that I am so wrapped up in this again!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kelly1973

just waiting for my plus opk now really hope you are still in the time frame nat fingers crossed


----------



## Anniebobs

Nat if it makes you feel any better, we DTD late and I got pregnant with my rainbow! It can happen :hugs:


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks girls, you're so supportive, don't know what I would do without you! 

Kelly, are you due to O soon?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone

Nat - please don't give up!!! I can and will happen!!! :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Nataliek said:


> Thanks girls, you're so supportive, don't know what I would do without you!
> 
> Kelly, are you due to O soon?

yeah got a plus today and should be a plus tomorrow so not sure weather to dtd tonight or tomorrow as wont be both


----------



## gebkel9

Remember, sperm can live for many more days than our eggs!! And ovulation usually happens 24-36 hours after a positive opk. I think you are definitely in the running this month!!!! Fingers crossed!
Well despite the fact that I may have a misshaped uterus we dtd and we plan to just see what happens. Hopefully everything works out perfect. We shall see.


----------



## Nataliek

I have always bd'd the night before and day of positive Kelly so I can't pinpoint what day I conceived. When I got pregnant in February it was the day of positive and the day after I got preg. It's hard to try both nights I know, who in their right mind can have this much sex and enjoy it?!! Lol never thought I would say that. 
Thanks, gebkel! I am hoping so but again, what can you do? I always feel better when I am past O time. It's not as stressful. The last two days of the tww always get to me though. I think you're attitude is perfect, I am praying for you too :)


----------



## gebkel9

I agree...I feel better now too. The tww stinks towards the end but we can do it!!!


----------



## kelly1973

its tough going isn't it we need some bfp here to get us all up and positive


----------



## gebkel9

Kind of funny that we are all ovulating this week!! Makes me happy to be in the same boat as others! Hoping for BFPs for all of us!!!


----------



## kelly1973

yeah we can all sit the tww out together xx


----------



## Nataliek

omg we are synced up! One of us is BOUND to get a bfp! lol


----------



## Bug222

af came today.... it was also my 1st angels due date today- so not a great day.


----------



## gebkel9

So sorry Bug. :( Anniversary due dates are so difficult....and then to add the witch to the mix. Not very nice. Hugs to you.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty your bedding is perfect this month


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Bug I am so sorry, take the time you need to grieve. I always find that after a day or two into my cycle, I start to feel better. Hugs to you.

Mrskitty I agree that is really good timing! It's great to BD before! I am skeptical of O day but mind you I had perfect timing last month and didn't get pregnant. I honestly think its luck!

Thanks, Brighteyez! I hope you are right :). How are you?


----------



## amanda111308

MrsKitty said:


> Hi ladies, I am away at the moment but wanted to catch up on how you are all doing. Sorry AF showed Bug, anniversaries are awful. Sunday coming would be a week since I conceived the baby I lost, can not believe a year has passed.
> 
> Nat not sure about our timing this month either, dh could not manage third day in a row which is the day my charts say I ovulated. He sometimes does not perform well under the pressure of tcc either. Fingers crossed the swimmers lasted out for us eh.
> 
> Totally agree Kelly a bfp would lift our hopes. A lady I am friends with on another board has just got her bfp, been trying since I started beginning of last year, high FSH and told pre menopausal. I am so so happy for her, the best news and it has given me new hope for me and all of us. I am 5dpo CD 18, do not think will be my lucky month looking at my charts, not sure how accurate it is as I have been ill and away since Monday. I am feeling a bit more positive in general though so hope it rubs off on you all a bit. Sending hugs your way. X

Mrskitty your chances are very good! The only time in April that me and DH got to dtd was April 14th and I ovulated on the 17th!! And somehow we got it! Don't lose hope!! I think your timing was great!! My hubby was pretty tired out from several days of ttc in the months previous to our bfp so I can totally sympathize with him there on being too tired. My DH and I actually had angry sex when we conceived lol I was bitching at him because I was so stressed that we had pretty much screwed our chances for the month due to him being so tired. So he threw me down onto the bed and shut me up LOL sorry tmi The morning we got out bfp he rolled over and said "your welcome" haha what an arse! Lol


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> mrs kitty your bedding is perfect this month
> 
> Do you think? I would of liked to of bd the Sunday as well but hey lol. How are you? XClick to expand...

no I really think you got the job sorted perfect ill be stalking your temps now to see whats going on lol
yeah im doing good plus opk for me so lots of bonking vibes my way lol


----------



## kelly1973

Amanda that's very funny ha ha must be a man thing


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## brighteyez73

Nataliek said:


> Bug I am so sorry, take the time you need to grieve. I always find that after a day or two into my cycle, I start to feel better. Hugs to you.
> 
> Mrskitty I agree that is really good timing! It's great to BD before! I am skeptical of O day but mind you I had perfect timing last month and didn't get pregnant. I honestly think its luck!
> 
> Thanks, Brighteyez! I hope you are right :). How are you?

You are welcome Nat :hugs: I am doing ok. My IVF injections and med came yesterday and that was awesome and exciting. I did a vlog about it on Youtube is anyone is interested. It was a reminder that it will be happening really soon so I am on :cloud9: right now.


----------



## kelly1973

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> mrs kitty your bedding is perfect this month
> 
> Do you think? I would of liked to of bd the Sunday as well but hey lol. How are you? XClick to expand...
> 
> no I really think you got the job sorted perfect ill be stalking your temps now to see whats going on lol
> yeah im doing good plus opk for me so lots of bonking vibes my way lolClick to expand...
> 
> Get busy Kelly! Lots of high energy food dhs way lol.
> My chart looks terrible, big temp drop below line. At least I know we did the best we could. Back home tomorrow, I have missed dh.
> 
> V funny Amanda!
> 
> Bug hope you are holding up :hugs:Click to expand...

this is exciting stuff Amanda this could be an implantation dip as af isn't due for a while is it?


----------



## kelly1973

brighteyes so pleased for you xxxx do you have a link? mrs kitty I cant find you on my facebook lol


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I think mrs kitty it was implantation dip I really hope so omg im getting excited for you


----------



## Anniebobs

Yay mrskitty I was hoping it would be an implantation dip, the timing just seems perfect for it. You should be able to test in a few days :happydance:


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I really really hope so


----------



## Bug222

mrs kitty- your chart looks great! so hopeful for you!!


----------



## brighteyez73

kelly1973 said:


> brighteyes so pleased for you xxxx do you have a link? mrs kitty I cant find you on my facebook lol

Yes, please see link below.

https://youtu.be/2LDE9NKFtfk


----------



## brighteyez73

MrsKitty said:


> kelly1973 said:
> 
> 
> brighteyes so pleased for you xxxx do you have a link? mrs kitty I cant find you on my facebook lol
> 
> I will pm you on gb later lol! My temp went right up again today!
> Yes we need a link bright eyes, I would love to follow it!Click to expand...

Here it is: https://youtu.be/2LDE9NKFtfk


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ms. Kitty - have you poas yet?


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

im ok thanks- Af has finally finished... with the 5 days of spotting before it flet like she was here forever!

its Thanksgiving in Canada this weekend so DH and I are cooking a turkey dinner for my family today.


----------



## amanda111308

Bug222 said:


> im ok thanks- Af has finally finished... with the 5 days of spotting before it flet like she was here forever!
> 
> its Thanksgiving in Canada this weekend so DH and I are cooking a turkey dinner for my family today.

Yes I am in Canada as well and we had our dinner with family last night and I am still crazy full from all the food! Plus I was sent home with tonnes of leftovers!! I love October, thanksgiving and Halloween in one fabulous month!!


----------



## Bug222

lol- chocolate and turkey what could be better :)


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

happy thanksgiving ladies sounds yummy


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty don't lose hope mild cramping is a great sign I had a bfn with Daniel at 12dpo and then a bfp at 13dpo so bags of time yet


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

that's a good plan yes im doing ok already im not hopeful for this cycle just don't feel like im in with a chance anymore


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

thankyou xxx


----------



## gebkel9

Implantation cramping??


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

Yeah miss kitty!!!

I'm 8dpo...trying not to POAS. Curiosity always gets to me about now.


----------



## kelly1973

such a good sign mrs kitty this cycle is ing ace,so many people poas hey exciting geb when are you going to?
afm ff has changed my crosshairs o im out now what with onot being able to dtd when needed and the whole ttc thing im just about ready to give up I don't think this is meant to be, so sorry for the down post ladies I hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

So sorry you are feeling bummed Kelly. Remember the sperm info tho...have hope and remember, it just takes one!! You never know until af shows. 

I'm trying to wait until day 10 or 12 but I think it's exactly what you said...a ritual just to keep me busy. I could probably even use the same test all week and be just fine. Lol. I'm feeling good for the most part...slightly nauseous yesterday but that's it. Bd was perfect. Dtd the day before positive opk and the next two days of positive OPKs. Hopefully it works. But they think my uterus might be "messed up" so I'm not sure what to hope for...a miracle?? :)

Fingers crossed ladies. We need some good news around here. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## gebkel9

Oh I caved today and POAS even though it would be a bfn. What a waste!!!! No self control. :(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

Remenber ladies your not out till the old bag comes sending baby dust in the gallons sent your way xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## LeahLou

I decided to no longer TTC and possibly end my marriage. Praying for bfps and happy healthy lives for all of you :hugs:


----------



## amanda111308

LeahLou said:


> I decided to no longer TTC and possibly end my marriage. Praying for bfps and happy healthy lives for all of you :hugs:

Oh my! I hope everything is ok Leah!! Will continue to pray for you and your little girl. I hope everything works out in your favor hun. I can't imagine any of this has been an easy process. *hugs*


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

im so sorry you are going through this leah I hope you choose the path that makes you happy xxxx


----------



## gebkel9

Miss Kitty...how are things going? Any af or bfp? I'm still optimistic from your temp chart. 

Has anyone here had an HSG? I'm wondering about pain, recovery, discharge afterwards??? My husband and I didn't really ever want to go to extremes to get pregnant (no IVF) but he agreed we could do Femara this cycle and an HSG if af comes next week to see what is wrong with my uterus. I planned on going back on the pill and he said nah, let's just wing it and see. I'm hopeful that we can find something quickly and do a hysteroscopy and move forward. But we shall see. Thanks in advance for people that comment that have had one.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry for the bfn mrs kitty I really hope she doesn't turn up 
I haven't had any experience with it geb but I bet theres a thtead on here that covers it


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Geb - I had a sonohysterogram, saline through your uterus, which is similar to the HSG. It was a little uncomfortable, slightly crampy, but its quick and I was fine. That is usually the step before the HSG and if they can't tell from that, then you have the HSG. 

Mrskitty, Ugh I had such hopes for you this cycle! We need some good news around here asap. 

I am 9 dpo and I have the WORST pms. My face is all broken out and I am so crabby. My poor family lol.


----------



## gebkel9

Thanks for getting back to me gals. 

I haven't POAS again. I'm wanting to but trying hard not to. I'm only 10dpo so it's still early. I'm just obsessed. Sorry about your bfn. I'm sure that's what I'll get too. :(


----------



## amanda111308

Omg!! I had my ultrasound today and my complete placenta previa is now completely gone!! I have been green lighted for a natural birth!! Thank you GOD!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news Amanda xxxx
mrs kitty im still hopeful for you
nat I really hope af doesn't come we need need need some bfp in here
geb when are you going to test again


----------



## gebkel9

Yeah for your placenta!!

I'm still hopeful for Miss Kitty also.

I am guessing that I will probably test tomorrow morning. I have no self-control when it comes to POAS.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

Bfn :(


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry geb how many dpo are you
mrs kitty when is af due


----------



## Nataliek

Fantastic news, Amanda! I can't wait until you have your little bean.

Ugh, I hate bfn's @ Geb! Hang in there, I always get obsessed at the end too.


----------



## gebkel9

I'm only 10dpo. I'm now trying to figure out if there is a faint faint faint line or if it's an evap line. I need to try to wait for another few days!!! Just was hoping to know before my husband left tomorrow for a hunting trip.


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda that's great about the placenta moving :happydance: you must be so relieved!

Mrs kitty sorry about the bfns, I'm still holding out hope AF won't show for you though!

Gebkel I hope it's a faint line this thread deserves more bfps!

Kelly when are you testing? Your temps are looking good so far!

Nat where are you in your cycle?

I know I must've missed someone but can't remember who. This baby brain is getting worse by the day!


----------



## kelly1973

anniebobs you pic is lush I love your bump its perfect I will test at 14dpo that way I know weather to stop progesterone or not


----------



## Nataliek

Anniebobs! You look fab, I love your bump. I can't wait to see pics of your little bean!

I am 10dpo today and pms is getting worse by the minute lol. I feel like I am getting my period so not holding out hope. We are off to Vegas in 3 weeks so if not this month, I can enjoy my cocktails :)


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks ladies, the backaches getting worse now and I've definitely stopped running and walking is getting harder but I wouldn't change a thing I love having this baby bump :cloud9:

Natalie how exciting that you'll be in Vegas in a few weeks. Pregnant or not that'll be a fantastic holiday!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls sorry not been around much recently. Hubby has been in Japan on business for three weeks so been managing on my own which has been tough. But he got back this afternoon!!!!!!!

I have made it to 19weeks and have got anomaly scan in 10 dAys. Still undecided whether to fond out what we are having. Feeling definite movements now which is reAssuring but still find it hard to imagine bringing a baby home.

Those of you waiting for Af I m still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Anniebobs not long for you now so exciting!!!! And amanda great news about your placenta and a fab scan pic x x


----------



## gebkel9

I got a BFP!! I have mixed emotions since the last two ended in miscarriage....and the fact that they don't know what is wrong with the inside of my uterus. Chances are high that I will miscarry again if it's scar tissue. :( fingers crossed that I have a miracle bean growing!!


----------



## amanda111308

gebkel9 said:


> I got a BFP!! I have mixed emotions since the last two ended in miscarriage....and the fact that they don't know what is wrong with the inside of my uterus. Chances are high that I will miscarry again if it's scar tissue. :( fingers crossed that I have a miracle bean growing!!

Omg!!! Congrats geb!! I am so happy to see another bfp on here!! I know it's tough but stay positive! I remember the early days of this pregnancy were extremely uncertain and scary and I almost didn't want to get too attached to the pregnancy or even idea of a growing healthy baby because I was so sure I would lose this baby too, but no matter what enjoy this time!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Anniebobs

Gebkel congratulations!! So happy to see another bfp in here, hopefully it will start a trend &#128516;

Mrs kitty sorry AF showed I hope you're not feeling too down about it. Your rainbow will be on it's way to you soon :hugs:

Smiler your pregnancy has gone so quick! Good luck for your 20 week scan. I'm team yellow and it's getting so exciting now. I remember the moment in the delivery room with DD, hubby saying 'it's a girl!!' and I can't wait for that again this time :cloud9:


----------



## Smiler79

Congrats geb as other ladies said try and stay as positive as you can and just treasure every moment you have woth your little bean.

Sorry af arrived miss kitty. Hope you bfp is just around the corner. X x x


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gebkel9

Thanks Amanda and miss kitty for your kind words. I'm hopeful but trying not to get too excited. My doctor is going to kill me!! I think that telling her is the worst part at this point. 

Sorry af came miss Kitty. :( no wore visits from the witch!!


----------



## kelly1973

geb congratulations its brilliant news it is so hard miscarriage takes the innocence out of being pregnant try to take each day as it comes and make sure you get all the help you need.
mrs kitty so sorry that the witch got you what a cow I really had my hopes for you this month, well onto next month are you going to temp again?
hi smiler wow that's gone quick good luck in your 20 week scan


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

8 days till I test ive had horrid cramping for two days now it really feels like af is going to be early


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

I guess it could be ill look it up af not due for 10 days


----------



## Nataliek

Geb that is absolutely wonderful, just what we needed on here! A BFP! I know it's hard to think positively, not fair that loss has stolen that from us. Just take it easy, so happy for you.

Mrskitty, blech for AF! Mine is going to arrive tomorrow or Wednesday and I can feel it. Just want to get on with it!

I always feel like crap 2 days before my period, am so moody! I am convinced I am never getting pregnant again lol


----------



## kelly1973

that's how im starting to feel nat


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats geb!!! :) :) :)

Amanda- great news about your placenta! 

MrsKitty- sorry about Af :( 

Got a pos opk yesterday at cd11- keeps getting earlier and earlier!


----------



## gebkel9

Stay positive Nat. Easier said than done, I know. 

My doctor offered me bloodwork to check my hcg levels. Can't decide if I want to know how things are going or just wing it? Just started on progesterone suppositories and a baby aspirin.


----------



## Nataliek

I know, Kelly. It's so discouraging. I had a hint of spotting this morning, AF is right on time. I am proud of myself I didn't test at all this cycle. Not much more I can do about it but get on with it. Ugh, I feel sad.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry nat this ttc is so bloody hard I feel like its just not guna happen now lets be positive and really hope we can be bump buddies


----------



## Nataliek

Kelly that would be such a dream come true, I hope it happens for us soon.


----------



## gebkel9

Well my bfp is most likely turning into a BFN. ugh!!! My quant is only 15! Ridiculously low. I'm so sad. This is #3!! Not sure I want to keep doing this. How do you know when to stop?


----------



## Nataliek

Oh Geb, I have had two chemicals. Once with levels of 48 and then with levels of 19. My ectopic I started with levels of 11. Everytime I have had one I said the same thing, I want to stop. The only thing that keeps me going is thinking of the end result, a baby. You will get through this. What's the next plan, back for bloods in 48 hours? Maybe its ok?


----------



## gebkel9

Nat, I should repeat blood in 48 hours but I think I will just do it after work so I don't have to waste my time driving 2 hours for bad news. :(


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

gebkel9 said:


> Well my bfp is most likely turning into a BFN. ugh!!! My quant is only 15! Ridiculously low. I'm so sad. This is #3!! Not sure I want to keep doing this. How do you know when to stop?

Don't give up hope yet hun, but I totally understand your worries and pain. I definitely miss the naive nature of my first successful pregnancy. I never realized then how much could go wrong and this pregnancy I have been walking on egg shells for every pain or fart stuck sideways... It's scary there is no doubt about that. 

Keep your chin up love, all will come to light very soon. Praying for you!


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry to hear it might be a chemical geb. Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry geb I really hope you get some answers soon I agree with what nat said its that want that drives us on sooo much
bfn at 10dpo so not holding out much hope now


----------



## Bug222

im sorry geb xxx

pink spotting and cramping at 2dpo... guess this cycle is a bust again. im so very done.


----------



## kelly1973

sounds promising bug ib


----------



## Bug222

I wish Kelly- but it's too early to be IB :( just another screwed up cycle


----------



## gebkel9

Some people spot with ovulation. I wouldn't call it quits yet!!

My quant dropped to 11 today. Ugh. Crap. Good news is no D&C. Bad news is that I need to decide if I want to get my uterus fixed or if I want to quit and get a tubal and ablation and just enjoy my 2 year old. Tough decisions!! Thanks to all of you for being so supportive. You guys are amazing!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

I wish we all lived close, we could meet for coffee/tea and cry together lol. 

Bug I always get mid cycle spotting, I have had it after O but it's usually before. At 2dpo I agree with mrskitty, I forbid you to give up too lol. 

Kelly, Blah I am so over bfn's!!! I am hoping yours turns into a BFP in the next two days!

Geb, I hate those decisions, I am so sorry you are faced with this. Don't give up yet, a close friend of mine had 6 losses (blood clotting disorder) and was told she would most likely never carry her own baby. Her 7th, was an iui, it worked. She now has a beautiful 8 month old little boy. I believe that even when the odds are stacked against us, miracles happen. Don't give up yet, you will know when you are truly ready to stop. xo


----------



## Bug222

Geb- I'm so very sorry Hun xxx

I doubt I ov earlier- pos OPK was already super early at cd11- my boobs are ridiculously sore, no more spotting - I wish I knew what my body was doing


----------



## amanda111308

Nataliek said:


> I wish we all lived close, we could meet for coffee/tea and cry together lol.
> 
> Bug I always get mid cycle spotting, I have had it after O but it's usually before. At 2dpo I agree with mrskitty, I forbid you to give up too lol.
> 
> Kelly, Blah I am so over bfn's!!! I am hoping yours turns into a BFP in the next two days!
> 
> Geb, I hate those decisions, I am so sorry you are faced with this. Don't give up yet, a close friend of mine had 6 losses (blood clotting disorder) and was told she would most likely never carry her own baby. Her 7th, was an iui, it worked. She now has a beautiful 8 month old little boy. I believe that even when the odds are stacked against us, miracles happen. Don't give up yet, you will know when you are truly ready to stop. xo

I wish we all lived close too! It would be so amazing to meet all of you ladies. It has certainly been a roller coaster here from incredible highs to such terrible lows. All in all I am so glad we have each other for support!

All of us will have our rainbows I just know it! Praying for us all tonight!

Biggest bear :hugs: all around!!


----------



## gebkel9

So I have a phone consult with a doctor out of state to see if he can fix the septum or ashermans (scar tissue). Feels like a step in the right direction. I need to figure out what the odds are and go from there. If they are not good, then we will be done. If they are good then we will fix my uterus, let it heal and try again. I can't wait to find out what is wrong. I also started back on the pill just so I don't get pregnant again in the midst of figuring it all out since it won't work anyways. 

Anyone out there getting close to testing??


----------



## Bug222

thats great news geb! def a step in the right direction!!! 

im 5 dpo today.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies! 

How is everyone holding up?

Bug when are you testing lovely? Anyone else in the tww right now?

I am so excited for Halloween tomorrow!! My son is going as Dracula!! He looks so handsome in his costume! My mil legit cried when she seen it the first time 2 weeks ago hahaha

This year I am making caramel apples, carving pumpkins, decorating the cupcakes I baked already, and taking my little guy mall trick or treating during the day so we can capitalize on the candy and chocolate pull! Lol mommy craves chocolate so we have got to work for it more! Hahahaha


----------



## Bug222

im not. theres no need. spotting started right on time yesterday. Af will be here either Sat or Sunday. Its usually 4 days of spotting before AF.


----------



## Nataliek

Bug, I am sorry :(. the first part of the cycle is always so hard. Sending you hugs.

Amanda you are a busy bee! That sounds fun! My little guy is being a teenage mutant ninja turtle, he is so excited.

I had our IVF consult yesterday, it went well. We have a lot to think about and I am not sure if we will actually go that route but wanted to discuss our options. Our doctor isn't convinced we won't get pregnant on our own yet but believes it could be a reasonable approach because of my tubal factor.


----------



## Bug222

glad your consult went well- its always good to have your options ready to go!

my little man is going as a dinosaur :)


----------



## amanda111308

It appears as though anniebobs may have had her waters and bloody show this morning. I seen her post in the third tri forums. Everyone please pray for a fast and safe delivery if in fact today is the day!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

oh yay! I am praying for Anniebobs and the safe arrival of her little bean. Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## amanda111308

As far as I know she has not yet had her baby, but I don't want to make that announcement for her. I know she will want to share her big news with all of us ladies! Let's all just keep her in our thoughts :) I am so excited for the update whenever it comes!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies sorry I have been awol.been exhausted with work and been poorly again.

Fingers crossed to heat news from Anniebobs soon.

How is everyone else.i am almost 22 weeks now. All good withbaby but i have a low lying placenta so need to be scanned again at 32 weeks to see if it has moved xx


----------



## Smiler79

Almost forgot, only told parents, keeping a surprise from everyone else, but I caved and found out baby's sex................ We are team ...................:blue:


----------



## Anniebobs

We have our first rainbow baby of the thread! After 3 losses I'm finally a mummy again &#128525; Here he is just after he was born.

Evan was born yesterday 4th November weighing 5lb15. Waters went at 36+3 after a constant trickle leak the day before then I was induced after 36 hours as I wasn't contracting and it was the safest option. Baby is doing well and has just been discharged from scbu but will be back in there for iv antibiotics as a precaution.

DD met Evan and is in love :cloud9: as we all are! 

Smiler congratulations on having a boy :happydance: I'm loving the thought of raising a little boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Nataliek

Anniebobs so very happy for you, Evan is just perfect! We needed some joy on here, I am welling with tears! I have to tell you and smiler having a son is incredible, I am queen of the world in my sons eyes lol. It is truly amazing, little boys steal their mothers hearts. I love having a girl too don't get me wrong, but its a slightly different bond. Thrilled for you!


----------



## Smiler79

Such amazing news Anniebobs. So thrilled for you. He is beautiful. 

When we find out we were having a bit last week I was a bot apprehensive as think I wanted another little girl but am quite excited about it now. Haven't told imogem as she dosent really want a brother but hoping once he is here she won't care x x


----------



## amanda111308

Aww 2 baby boys for this thread!! Congrats smiler and anniebobs!! Boys are amazing! Natalie said it right, you will definitely be the queen bee, they are certainly very loving and protective! Enjoy every moment!

Afm I am hoping for team pink as I have a little man and this is definitely my last baby... I think... BUT that said I would be extremely thrilled for another boy! I like our boy name a little better than our girl name hahaha but who knows?! A little less than 9 weeks left for me!!

Wow I'm feeling so much joy this morning!! I believe joy breeds more joy which to me will mean some fresh bfps coming soon!!


----------



## Bug222

congrats Anniebobs!!!


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news annibobs hes gorgeous.
great news on having a boy smiler hope you feel better soon.
hope your right Amanda soe more bfp sooooooooooon we hope


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies! Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Girls,

Just back from Vegas, we had a fantastic trip! I am off to Kentucky the weekend after this one and then my travel stops for awhile. Thank god because I am beat!

Our new fur baby comes home on Wednesday! Can't wait, so excited!

Hope things are great with everyone!

Nat


----------



## amanda111308

Hey Natalie!

How are you guys settling in with the new fur baby? I dreamt last night that my hubs came home with a Great Dane pup for my son for Christmas and I freaked on him lol!! I would love a dog one day but not right now with a baby so close. I can only handle so much doodoo hahaha

6 more weeks to go!! Feeling ready!!


----------



## amanda111308

Where is everybody?


----------



## kelly1973

hey ho how you diddling? all good here in the tww so not much to report how are you Amanda not long now eh?
how is everybody Nat mrs shitty and everyone else


----------



## kelly1973

oooops sorry mrs kitty lmao


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs kitty I didn't know!!!!!! fingers crossed for you im 6dpo hopefully we can be bump buddies xx


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!! I'm glad to see some activity again!! I was so worried about everyone!! 

Mrs Kitty and kelly I am praying for you both and hope with all of my heart this will be the last tww for a LONG time!! Hoping for incredible success and boasting bfps for you both! 

AFM: I am holding up pretty decently. Although I had a prenatal appt on Wednesday and my blood pressure was pretty high so I have to go in again this afternoon and get it checked again. I am super hoping baby is slightly early, preferably between Dec 27th and Dec 31st!! I don't like January even though it's my own birth month... It just seems so depressing and gloomy to me lol (ignore me haha I'm weird like that I suppose) we are officially due on Jan 5th so I have exactly 1 more month to wait to find out if this baby is another boy or a little girl... The suspense is KILLING me!!


----------



## kelly1973

you have done good to not find out weather its a boy or a girl i just can never wait,mind you saying that its still just as big a surprise at 20 weeks too xxxxx
hope your blood pressure settles soon


----------



## angelmommy13

I had a miscarriage confirmed on April 24th, 2013; sadly, I was unaware that I was pregnant. According to a website I used, my baby was conceived Jan 28th, 2013 (my partner is in the military, so it does make sense) and my EDD was Oct 21st, 2013 (his mom's birthday.) So, I was about 3 1/2 months pregnant when I miscarried.
When he was home from Oct 25th - Nov 5th / 2014, we bd'd, my period date was Nov 22nd, nothing came. I took a test for the heck of it on Nov 16th and got a bfn. I took one Wed Nov 26th, as said on Facebook in a group I'm in, bfn. :nope:
I couldn't believe it. I'd been let down of something I've been wanting SOOOOOOO badly. 
He will be home for Christmas and we are going to try the pre-seed lubricant, hopefully it helps!! Lots of baby dust to you all!! :dust::dust:


----------



## angelmommy13

Oh my gosh, I didn't even read the full thread, congratulations on your bfp!! :bfp: :dust:


amanda111308 said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm glad to see some activity again!! I was so worried about everyone!!
> 
> Mrs Kitty and kelly I am praying for you both and hope with all of my heart this will be the last tww for a LONG time!! Hoping for incredible success and boasting bfps for you both!
> 
> AFM: I am holding up pretty decently. Although I had a prenatal appt on Wednesday and my blood pressure was pretty high so I have to go in again this afternoon and get it checked again. I am super hoping baby is slightly early, preferably between Dec 27th and Dec 31st!! I don't like January even though it's my own birth month... It just seems so depressing and gloomy to me lol (ignore me haha I'm weird like that I suppose) we are officially due on Jan 5th so I have exactly 1 more month to wait to find out if this baby is another boy or a little girl... The suspense is KILLING me!!


----------



## Bug222

fx'd for you mrskitty and kelly!!


----------



## angelmommy13

fx for you, hun.
:dust::dust::dust::dust: <3<3<3<3


Bug222 said:


> fx'd for you mrskitty and kelly!!


----------



## kelly1973

hi angel sorry for your loss lots of babydust for you and oh at Christmas xxx
hi bug how are you where are you in your cycle, we really need a bfp soon in this thread theres been no bfp action for ages


----------



## Bug222

I'm cd10 I think- have my first appt with a fertility specialist on monday


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

how did you get on today bug???


----------



## Bug222

Appt is in an hour :) thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## Bug222

appt was a waste of time. They are back to saying no help until a year since my last MC. So no help until May, then she said they will do a HSG and try clomid.


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry bug you are not getting the help you wanted it seems to be the same over here, will they be trying you on the clomid before may? like mrs kitty says I too have read lots of success stories you know you can do this as you have your gorgeous son so hang in there chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## amanda111308

Looks like this baby could come earlier than I thought. My blood pressure is taking flight these days and I am not coping very well. Doctor is talking about induction as early as next Monday at 37 weeks to avoid stroke and problems with the placenta. I feel extremely sick and just want my health back and a healthy baby. I'm scared to death he could decide to induce sooner I'm 36+2 and went searching Dr. Google this morning and only scared myself more... I'm so worried about baby's lungs not being fully developed or any other complication that could arise. My anxiety levels are through the roof :'( I have an appointment today at 2pm to discuss options... Dealing out...


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gemgem77

Hi girls I hope It's ok to join you I could really do with someone to talk too.
I have had 2 miscarriages this year the last one in June and between then and now we've managed to std with spot on timing 3 times due to hubby working away and bfn every time. I have been pregnant 3 times and have always conceived really quickly so am worried now as It's not happening.
Hubby is now saying we should stop and I have managed to get him to.carry on until June but I am so scared it won't happen. I have had blood tests done and they say all us fine but I am seriously.panicked that I may not get to have another bubba :( sorry for rambling lol It's nice to get it all off my.chest xx


----------



## gemgem77

*std??! I meant dtd lol


----------



## Bug222

Thinking of you Amanda xxx do they have you on any antihypertensives? Is there room to move at all with dosage? I remember how horrible I felt at that pint with my son- couldn't move without feeling like my head would explode. I hope your dr is able to ease your fears! 

Hi GemGem! I remember you from the MC threads back in the summer. Sorry to hear you are still struggling. Welcome!

No they won't even start the clomid till may. Pos OPK today so I guess we just keep trying until then.


----------



## kelly1973

get bonking bug you have done it before it can happen again stay positive xxxx
Amanda def stay away from google when Daniel was diagnosed with sua it scared the crap out of me and only made things worse listen to the professionals they will know whats best and try not to stress easier sald then done I know xxx
Hi gem gem sorry you find your self here its always nice to talk to people in the same situation are you on any meds etc, I am so sorry for your losses its so hard when we want that something so bad but all we can do is try our best and stay positive xxxxxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Amanda I hope everything's going ok with your pregnancy, I just wanted to say that I was induced at 37 weeks with dd due to preeclampsia, I was in labetalol but that didn't being my BP down so it was safer to get her out. My placenta had already started to break down so she was only 5lb4 but her lungs were healthy and she was absolutely fine at birth. My BP stayed high for about 6 weeks after but I slowly came off the meds and had no side effects. This pregnancy I only had a high BP during labour and after birth so it didn't affect DS at all. He was a 36 weeker though and also was fine at birth. Don't read the horror stories, chances are that your baby will be fine. Hope that reassures you a little (though I know everything seems scary towards the end of pregnancy - I know I was terrified of something going wrong at the end of both pregnancies) 

Gem gem sorry you find yourself here but there are some really nice ladies in here all cheering for those rainbow babies.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## amanda111308

Good evening ladies!!!

Update!! My yellow bump turned BLUE!! Introducing Oliver Cain born this morning (December 16th) at 10:41am weighing in at 7lbs 2oz just like his big brother and 19.5 inches long!! He is nursing like a champ despite being so early. I am cuddling him on my chest right now doing some precious skin to skin and my heart is absolutely bursting at the seams!! 51 hours of labour and no drugs! (Although I was begging like a dog right at transition) I pushed for 5 minutes and he came right out!!! Excited for all you ladies who have this all to look forward to!! What an amazing journey!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bug222

gorgeous- congratulations!


----------



## kelly1973

Well done Amanda he's gorgeous xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## gemgem77

Congratulations Amanda. It's your original post that gave me the hope that it will happen again and now to see your beautiful boy actually fills me with excitement!


----------



## gemgem77

Bug222 why do you think you need Clomid? Are you ovulating? Just wondering if it might help me x


----------



## Smiler79

Just seen your news amanda. Congratulations!!! He is gorgeous x x 

Sorry for being awol so long. I have been finding working tough.

Having a rough pregnancy this time too. Am28 weeks now though so on home straight. Have got a low lying placenta so need a scan at 32 weeks. Also spent last week in hospital with severe chest pains. They think it was a blood clot on my lung so need to inject myself woth clexane everyday until baby is 12 weeks old.

How is everyone else?


----------



## gemgem77

Smiler I'm so pleased to see your pregnant I remember you from before when I had my losses.
Got my bfp today :) really early though so have everything crossed this one sticks! Xx


----------



## Bug222

Huge congrats gem gem! I got mine a couple days ago too!!! I really hope this is it for us!!!


----------



## kelly1973

Wow congrats gem gem and bug these are your rainbows for sure xxx smiler sorry you have been poorly I'm glad you are feeling better now xxx


----------



## Smiler79

Congratulations gem and bug x x x


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww wow lots of good news in here! Congratulations Amanda on your baby boy, what a lovely weight for a 37-weeker! Glad to hear you're both doing well.

Gem and bug congratulations on your bfps! What a fantastic Christmas present for you both :happydance: 

Smiler you hang on in there, it'll all be worth it for your rainbow.

Good luck to everyone still trying, hope you've all had a fantastic Christmas.

AFM, Evans now 7 weeks and still feeding like mad. I'm amazed I've managed to stick at it this long, he is piling on 1lb a week! He's already doubled his birthweight lol!! He's doing great though, we've had lots of smiles and he's starting to babble now. This Christmas has been so good, I feel very lucky.


----------



## amanda111308

Wahoo double whammy!!! Congrats gem and bug!! Praying for a very happy and healthy 9 months ahead!! What are your due dates!?!?!

Thank you everyone on the congratulations! We sure love our little Ollie :) our Christmas was absolutely amazing!!

Anniebobs I can't believe little Evan is already 7 weeks old wow!! I can't believe my little one is already 10 days old lol it's so unfair!!

Smiler keep hanging on hun!! I had a complete placenta previa and by my 28 and 34 week scan it had completely moved! 

For everyone still trying please don't lose hope I truly believe the end of trying is in sight!

Mwwwa happy new year everyone!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks everyone, congrats bug! Amazing pressie hey!

Glad you all had a lovely Christmas, if all goes well I'll be due 6th September. So excited I could burst although nerves are already creeping in. Hubby defo won't try again if anything goes wrong x


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies! Due sept 2- and am terrified!


----------



## amanda111308

Don't be scared gem and bug. I know it's easier said than done for sure but I spent so much of my first trimester scared to death. Just enjoy it for as long as it lasts. I feel like these are true rainbows!! Keep us posted as your pregnancies progress! I want to hear all about it!!!


----------



## Bug222

Thank you Amanda xxx I am having a hard time keeping my anxiety under control. My betas have doubled perfectly and I go for my 3rd blood draw tomorrow. Though I know good doubling isn't a guarantee as they doubled well with my last mc.

How is your new little one?


----------



## amanda111308

Bug222 said:


> Thank you Amanda xxx I am having a hard time keeping my anxiety under control. My betas have doubled perfectly and I go for my 3rd blood draw tomorrow. Though I know good doubling isn't a guarantee as they doubled well with my last mc.
> 
> How is your new little one?

Omg I don't even know where to begin... My little boy is a dream. He has humongous feeds and then sleeps for 4-6 hour stents at only 3 weeks old! He is so quiet and I love the calmness he brings to me. My ds1 is still adjusting slowly but surely. He absolutely LOVES his lil brother but he is definitely jealous of the amounts of time baby gets with mommy. Luckily he had never tried to hurt the baby which is great. I have been including him in lots of baby care activities and that has seemed to help him a lot as well. 

How is everyone doing? Anyone close to testing?! Has anyone heard from miss kitty or nat lately?


----------



## Bug222

awww that is so great to hear!!! :) :)


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Ladies! I am around, been reading but not posting, I had a crazy schedule in December and took a lovely two weeks off in December over the holidays. We are still trying on our own but only once/twice in fertile days, not being agressive and I am enjoying it. Going to stop trying in a few months if nothing happens, I feel good and ready to move on soon. 

Congrats Amanda! He is precious! 

Congrats Bug and Gem Gem!!!!


----------



## MrsKitty

.


----------



## amanda111308

How is everything going bug and gem? Any morning sickness and stuff happening yet?

Smiler how are you doing? Must be getting close to the end now!!

Anymore bfps to be report?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Amanda I am ok. I am 33 w 3 days. getting very tired and uncomfortable now but very excited to be meeting my little man soon. how is you little one?


----------



## Bug222

I'm ok- ms pretty bad around 6/7 weeks but it has settled down a bit to just general queasiness now. Of course I'm worrying that the fact that I'm not as sick is a bad thing. I have a scan booked for the 4th.


----------



## amanda111308

Smiler79 said:


> Hi Amanda I am ok. I am 33 w 3 days. getting very tired and uncomfortable now but very excited to be meeting my little man soon. how is you little one?

Arrg sorry it took me so long to respond! I have had such a crappy cold which might I add is super yucky with a 6 week old and insanely active toddler!

Oliver however is such a good baby. He is already slightly over 11lbs!! Wowza! He is currently laying on his belly doing some tummy time which he is finally not screaming through lol it's the only time he actually cries usually. But he only wakes once in the night around 2am for food and then sleeps all night otherwise which is absolutely wonderful! He is SO quiet and I have to say my only complaint is he wants to be held ALL the time so I have him in his wrap for most of the day so I don't have to park my arse on the couch all day unless I'm feeding him. My DS1 is having some issues with potty training because he has had diarrhea on and off since Christmas. I think he is lactose interolerant and have a doc appt made for next week to get him checked. It only seems to happen when he has milk. He gets diarrhea, lots of gas, and is super irritable so potty training has been a nightmare... 

Excited you only have a handful of weeks left smiler!! It'll go so fast!! Next thing you know your itty bitty newborn will be 6 weeks old like mine and you'll wonder wth the time went hahaha!! Enjoy!

I hope everyone is doing well!! Hoping we get more and more good news on this thread soon!! Mwwwa!

Take care ladies!!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. Not sure if any of you will see this but my gorgeous little man arrived on Sunday 8th March at 9.39pm and we are all totally I live with him. His name is Lucas Gordon Peter and he weighed 6lb 6oz. He arrived 6days early, 12 hrs before I was due to be induced x

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## amanda111308

Omg Smiler!! Yay!! Congratulations!! I love his name &#55357;&#56842; how was your delivery? Did everything go pretty smoothly? (I hope) how is your recovery going? And how is Imogen handling being a big sister so far?


----------



## Bug222

yay congrats Smiler!!! :) :)


----------



## Smiler79

Delivery was as good as could be expected. Went for a growth scan at 2pm and he hadn't grown in two weeks. Saw Dr who arranged for me to be induced the next day but also gave me a sweep. Sweep was at 4pm. By 5.30pm I realised I was having regular contractions. Arrived at hospital at 7.30pm. Examined at 9pm and told I was only 4cm dilated but at 9.35pm my waters broke and at 9.39 Lucas was born with one push!!! 

Recovering well. Have had a few issues with feeding due to his latch but think we are sorted now. Imogen loves being a big sister but very up and down which is to be expected x c
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## amanda111308

Well this thread was laid to rest a long time ago now but I started this thread and am happy to report I am almost 8 weeks along with baby #3! Never lose hope!!


----------

